# Official Solar Chronograph Diver Thread



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

It seems the solar chronograph diver is rapidly becoming a forum favorite. So, I thought I should start an official thread. Please show us yours.

Here is my SSC021P1.










After the boiling water mug cup method, the stock strap became comfortable enough to wear.










However, as it tapers down to 18mm, it looked a bit weird on my wrist. So, now it's on a Maratac NATO G10. I really like the look.




























I'm thinking about picking up a Marathon rubber or a BC rubber right now. I think the MM300 rubber would look nice on it too.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's my 2 day old Solar Chronograph, Im not a fan of the bracelet this watch came with so its on a leather nato till yobokies's omega 20mm rubber strap arrives.


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Like mine on nato/zulu combos as well|>









































-Kevin-


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

A bit of blue exposed in the open ground...


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Still enjoying mine on the bracelet...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Excellent guys! Keep em coming! :-!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I have one like yours... and pictures as high a quality so I will just say... DITTO lol.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> I have one like yours... and pictures as high a quality so I will just say... DITTO lol.


We would love to see some pics of yours on a Maratac composite though. ;-)


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I like mine.


----------



## Captainruss (Apr 3, 2012)

Man, this model is growing on me. I checked one out in person last weekend and, like most brands, is far more impressive than the pictures show it to be. I wasn't going to pay full bust-out retail for it, so back in the display case it went. Really digging the black with yellow crown ring and second hand personally. I'll be keeping my eyes open for some deals.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Captainruss said:


> Man, this model is growing on me. I checked one out in person last weekend and, like most brands, is far more impressive than the pictures show it to be. I wasn't going to pay full bust-out retail for it, so back in the display case it went. Really digging the black with yellow crown ring and second hand personally. I'll be keeping my eyes open for some deals.


You should be able to get it from numerous internet vendors for around $250. How could anyone EVER even THINK of pay 'full bust out retail' for it? =)


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll play


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

A PVD Zulu strap arrived today. It's supposedly a German made strap and about one inch shorter than Maratac.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool watches guys.


----------



## Captainruss (Apr 3, 2012)

hiro1963 said:


> A PVD Zulu strap arrived today. It's supposedly a German made strap and about one inch shorter than Maratac.


Jeezus, quit showing that black and yellow one all over the forum...that's the one that is breaking me down. I swore no more watches this month and I mean it.


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Agreed - The black and yellow version is calling me ! I wonder how it would look on a Black/Yellow Zulu strap ??? Anyone out there with a pic ?


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

I do believe this would fit right in between my 6309 and MM300 perfectly and fill that spot with ease. the hunt is half the fun, right?!?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Chunky74 said:


> Agreed - The black and yellow version is calling me ! I wonder how it would look on a Black/Yellow Zulu strap ??? Anyone out there with a pic ?
> View attachment 705436


I've been thinking about getting one of those from Holben's. I bet the SCC021P1 would look great on it.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

rockmastermike said:


> I do believe this would fit right in between my 6309 and MM300 perfectly and fill that spot with ease.


Here we go.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Just got mine this afternoon...Love it. Took it off the bracelet and onto a brown Steve-O leather. No pics until Monday.

Has anyone thought about mods yet or is it too early? Sapphire crystal? I would love to swap the hands out for the same style in chrome.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

romeo-1 said:


> Just got mine this afternoon...Love it. Took it off the bracelet and onto a brown Steve-O leather. No pics until Monday.
> 
> Has anyone thought about mods yet or is it too early? Sapphire crystal? I would love to swap the hands out for the same style in chrome.


I know I would love to get the hands OFF the chrono and into an SKX, but I'm not sure if that'll work. Though I'm sure the chrono would look fine with the chrome version hands as well...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> Just got mine this afternoon...Love it. Took it off the bracelet and onto a brown Steve-O leather. No pics until Monday.
> 
> Has anyone thought about mods yet or is it too early? Sapphire crystal? I would love to swap the hands out for the same style in chrome.


Cool! I look forward to seeing some pics.

I haven't thought about mods yet, but it would be nice to see some options.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

My photo contribution. Lovin' this watch!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Please stop. I just got my OM I really do not want to buy another watch. So stop posting pictures. Moderators please close this thread


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

quicksilver7 said:


> Please stop. I just got my OM I really do not want to buy another watch. So stop posting pictures. Moderators please close this thread


I see that you are a fellow Bluenoser...maybe a Nova Scotia Meet and Greet is in order...there's at least four of us now!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Chunky74 said:


> Agreed - The black and yellow version is calling me ! I wonder how it would look on a Black/Yellow Zulu strap ??? Anyone out there with a pic ?
> View attachment 705436


Just ordered this very combination - watch in UK and Maratec Zulu from Stateside - pics will follow later this week. My first Seiko for a number of years BTW... 2nd is lightly restored 7002 Diver which is also in the post - race is on actually!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Just ordered this very combination - watch in UK and Maratec Zulu from Stateside - pics will follow later this week. My first Seiko for a number of years BTW... 2nd is lightly restored 7002 Diver which is also in the post - race is on actually!


Excellent! I would love to see that combo.


----------



## Vermunster (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> My photo contribution. Lovin' this watch!


Looks very nice. Initially I was thinking about getting the SSC015, but somehow I ended up with the 021.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Vermunster said:


> View attachment 708437


Love your Rally strap. Great combo. Now, I want a 015 too.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

This watch and the Shrouded Monster seemed to have hit the forums around the same general period, and both did catch my eye. However the Monster bit me harder so I ended up going with it.

If somehow I manage to save up and convince myself to ignore my life's needs and instead make another frivolous watch purchase, this would be it (or a Black Bay modded SKX, lol... or a... or a...).


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> This watch and the Shrouded Monster seemed to have hit the forums around the same general period, and both did catch my eye. However the Monster bit me harder so I ended up going with it.
> 
> If somehow I manage to save up and convince myself to ignore my life's needs and instead make another frivolous watch purchase, this would be it (or a Black Bay modded SKX, lol... or a... or a...).


Many choices...;-)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Vermunster said:


> View attachment 708435


Is that a BFK bracelet? Looks good. I like it.


----------



## Vermunster (Sep 8, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Is that a BFK bracelet? Looks good. I like it.


Yes it is. It feels much better than original.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Vermunster said:


> Yes it is. It feels much better than original.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## zerimar3 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm interested in this Seiko SSC021P1 with the yellow accents. Where might I be able to grab one?


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

zerimar3 said:


> I'm interested in this Seiko SSC021P1 with the yellow accents. Where might I be able to grab one?


There are a number of reputable sellers on eBay...do your homework and bid away. That's where I got mine. Bought it on Tuesday and was on my wrist on Friday...not bad considering I am in Canada and the seller in the USA!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Great set of pics! I enjoyed reading your review BTW. Thanks.


bedlam said:


>


----------



## Jonnybigfoot (Apr 17, 2012)

I have one of these. On the metal band. What's the rubber strap like? I have gone right off the metal one. I put on my BFK strap and it was better but now thinking about a sweet leather or standard rubber but I can't really see if its the usual seiko rubber strap or something a bit different. Can anyone tell me? Thanks.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jonnybigfoot said:


> I have one of these. On the metal band. What's the rubber strap like? I have gone right off the metal one. I put on my BFK strap and it was better but now thinking about a sweet leather or standard rubber but I can't really see if its the usual seiko rubber strap or something a bit different. Can anyone tell me? Thanks.


It's a typical Seiko rubber strap. It's stiff out of the box. After the boiling water mug cup treatment, it became wearable though. I would check out the BC rubber or the Marathon rubber.


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wasn't crazy about the bracelet, I think it looks much better on a nato.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jonnybigfoot said:


> I have one of these. On the metal band. What's the rubber strap like? I have gone right off the metal one. I put on my BFK strap and it was better but now thinking about a sweet leather or standard rubber but I can't really see if its the usual seiko rubber strap or something a bit different. Can anyone tell me? Thanks.


The standard Seiko 'rubber' is plastic. Its a piece-o-crap. If you shape it in hot water it will do the job but you will be well served to get a vented Bonetto Cinturini italian rubber dive strap. I put mine on similarly styled OS300 rubber and its looked great (squeezed the 22mm strap on to the 20mm lugs).


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

On cheapo rubber [looks like the ballistic ones] strap. I ordered black/yellow NATO but in 22mm [Doh] so can't share that look!!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> On cheapo rubber [looks like the ballistic ones] strap. I ordered black/yellow NATO but in 22mm [Doh] so can't share that look!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, but that Kevlar style strap looks good on it.|>


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine is actually back on a stock Z20 wave vent strap. After a couple of boiling water treatments, it became comfortable to wear. I'm a fan of the flat vent rubber and the wave vent was not my cup of tea before. I didn't like it on my BM back in 2006. I didn't know about the boiling water treatment then though. Well, it's growing on me now. I would like to get a MM strap eventually.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

hiro1963 said:


> Oh well, but that Kevlar style strap looks good on it.|>


Cheers - it's actually very comfortable too, so perhaps a keeper...


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

SSC017 on MM300 strap


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

That looks very sharp! Love it. |>



cold_beer839 said:


> SSC017 on MM300 strap


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Looks real well on that MM300... is it, by any chance, shorter than the Z20? I found that too long on my small wrist...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Looks real well on that MM300... is it, by any chance, shorter than the Z20? I found that too long on my small wrist...


I would say they are about the same length?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

I suppose they are meant to be on mucho divers wrists, and over wet suits etc... I guess i'll have to swim with the diver-a-like repro's if I want a rubber fix.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> I suppose they are meant to be on mucho divers wrists, and over wet suits etc... I guess i'll have to swim with the diver-a-like repro's if I want a rubber fix.


You are right. They are long enough to wear over a wet suit. I've heard great things about the Marathon rubber. But, I kind of prefer the straps with notched ends since the 20mm lugs look just a little bit narrow for the 43mm case.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

My SSC021 just arrived today....going to put a Di Modell Chronissimo on it.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Vermunster said:


> Yes it is. It feels much better than original.


Whoa! I just remembered that I have an extra BFK bracelet. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

cold_beer839 said:


> SSC017 on MM300 strap


Now we're cookin' - looks fantastic.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

OK.....just put the Di Modell Chronissimo strap on it.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> SSC017 on MM300 strap


Im going to costco on monday to get this one. It looks great on the mm300 rubber. Thanks for posting. I just got the maratac composite with blue stiching to go on this watch in the mail today. Cant wait to get it.


----------



## pitmonster (Apr 27, 2008)

I love this watch!
I saw this on another thread the other day and have been itching to have one. I love my SKX 007 and my Seamaster (I seem to have a thing for dive watches) but I love chronographs too, and this seems the best of both worlds.

Having the same style of main hands as the SKX plus the same circular hour markers is a great touch, and the dial is not too busy. There's some great details too, like the cut-outs around the hour markers (presumably to let light hit the solar area, but it just works)

I really want this watch, and while the one with the yellow accents is really lovely my heart wants the blue-black SCC017 model on the metal bracelet, plus a rubber or NATO strap. I just need to save a few pennies for it...


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is mine


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Trandy said:


> OK.....just put the Di Modell Chronissimo strap on it.


Looks like they were made for each other - very organic combination. very good choice and one I hope to emulate very soon


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

This one is a regular-length alternative to the Di-Modell Chronissimo.

* Submarine Waterproof Chrono | 20mm Black LORICA

Temporarily out of stock though.

BTW, I decided to try a MM300 rubber next.


----------



## kingfisher (Feb 8, 2009)

i've had mine for a little over a month and am very pleased with it. As to straps..i have tried, nato, zulu, regular leather, oem seiko rubber, benotto centurrini rubber, maratac synthetic and last of all, but my favorite is the mm300 rubber strap, by far the most comfortable and it seems to suit it very well. I will wait for Harold or someone else to get end links for this and then put a super oyster on it. From what i've heard the metal bracelet that comes with some models leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kingfisher said:


> i've had mine for a little over a month and am very pleased with it. As to straps..i have tried, nato, zulu, regular leather, oem seiko rubber, benotto centurrini rubber, maratac synthetic and last of all, but my favorite is the mm300 rubber strap, by far the most comfortable and it seems to suit it very well. I will wait for Harold or someone else to get end links for this and then put a super oyster on it. From what i've heard the metal bracelet that comes with some models leaves alot to be desired.


Excellent. Glad you chimed in. I can't wait to try it myself.

The SO w/custom end links would be great also.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

nervexpro55 said:


> Im going to costco on monday to get this one. It looks great on the mm300 rubber. Thanks for posting. I just got the maratac composite with blue stiching to go on this watch in the mail today. Cant wait to get it.


Well after seeing more pics of the blue version i couldnt wait till monday and bought one at costco today. Now i dont know which strap to use, the maratac with blue stitching or the mm300 rubber. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jonnybigfoot (Apr 17, 2012)

The rubber. Ordering my MM300 strap this evening. I have the same version watch as you and I am grateful you posted a picture of it. Made my mind up. Thanks.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I like the rubber better too. I can't wait to try it myself.

In the meantime, I'm just playing with my NATO straps I have. I basically like solid black straps, but I just put my least favorite NATO for a change.










EDIT: It's back on a solid black Maratac NATO already. It only last for 15 min.


----------



## Pdarnall (Feb 7, 2012)

Trandy said:


> OK.....just put the Di Modell Chronissimo strap on it.
> 
> Trandy,
> 
> ...


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a question for the solar diver owners. Does your bezel rattle a little when you tap on it? None of my other Seiko divers do this. Normal or do i have a loose bezel?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

nervexpro55 said:


> I have a question for the solar diver owners. Does your bezel rattle a little when you tap on it? None of my other Seiko divers do this. Normal or do i have a loose bezel?


No.

The recommended fix for yours is to stop tapping on it! ;-)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

No, mine doesn't do that either.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Just saw the price of the SSC01P1 locally, 395 euro or approx 500 dollars :rodekaart


How are you all finding it with only 20mm lugs or are you fitting 22mm straps?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Richard- said:


> Just saw the price of the SSC01P1 locally, 395 euro or approx 500 dollars :rodekaart


Man, that's expensive.







I paid around $200 for mine.



Richard- said:


> How are you all finding it with only 20mm lugs or are you fitting 22mm straps?


I think it looks just fine even though I prefer straps which don't taper down like NATO or Zulu. I prefer NATO to Zulu though as one of the keepers on NATO helps aesthetically. I can't wait to try a MM300 strap. It tapers down, but it doesn't taper down dramatically like the stock wave vent rubber. At least the ends of the strap are notched, which helps.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> Man, that's expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of it with the MM strap, although nearly every diver looks good with that strap on. As for $500 local price I can't see them selling many unless the buyer has not heard of the internet.


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Richard- said:


> Just saw the price of the SSC01P1 locally, 395 euro or approx 500 dollars :rodekaart


Pfft...i see your measely $500 and raise you.
I saw one in a local jeweller last weekend and RRP was....wait for it.....AUD$650!
I nearly fell over


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

koiom said:


> Pfft...i see your measely $500 and raise you.
> I saw one in a local jeweller last weekend and RRP was....wait for it.....AUD$650!
> I nearly fell over


At a guess you didn't buy it :-d


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

nervexpro55 said:


> I have a question for the solar diver owners. Does your bezel rattle a little when you tap on it? None of my other Seiko divers do this. Normal or do i have a loose bezel?


I exchanged my solar diver at costco today and i now have one that is rattle free.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

This thread is killing me.

I'm looking for a quarz watch, for everyday wear. Looking for 200m WR, sapphire (or Hardlex I can live with that, just not mineral crystal...heck I think I could even polish out all but the worst scratches from an acrylic crystal with PolyWatch -or so I am led to believe) chrono is OK, or mil-style. Kind of wanted to get away from divers...not that I don't like them, just have a few, and not much else. 

Had it all nice and narrowed down to a Tisso PRC200, and a Precista PRS-18. Completely different. 

The Tissot. Cool chrono. Gorgeous, dial, IMO, but really, maybe too much bling? Probably fine under a shirt cuff, but out there all summer in short sleaves... all that polished metal? And I could dress it up on leather for wear with a suti. 

Precista. OK, I think this watch is just cool. Maaaaaybe a bit too small. And with the beablast case, a nato or maybe Hirsh extreme rubber strap. This is NOT going to dress up. Fine, I still really like it. 

(You know, of course that I'll end up getting both....) Just got to come up with the $600....

Now this, the Seiko Solar Chrono Diver. Kind of hits all the marks, except, heck, the Precista would be easier to wear with a suit. I mean, this thing screams "TOOL WATCH!" At least, the Precista is small. But so what? This thing looks killer. And it costs lest than either of my other two choices. 

So, of course, I now have to get this one FIRST. 

Question, though: How big does it wear? I've got a Mako XL, and frankly it's a bit big...like a discus on my wrist (7.5") I've got a Bernhard Globemaster, which I think is 42mm w/o crown, but very chunky, and that's fine. Is this thing somewhere in between those two (fine) or even bigger thant he Mako XL (hmmmm maybe not?)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BigBluefish said:


> Question, though: How big does it wear? I've got a Mako XL, and frankly it's a bit big...like a discus on my wrist (7.5") I've got a Bernhard Globemaster, which I think is 42mm w/o crown, but very chunky, and that's fine. Is this thing somewhere in between those two (fine) or even bigger thant he Mako XL (hmmmm maybe not?)


Well, the bezel diameter is 43mm and 47mm w/crown and it's 48mm long. But, the dial is about 32mm wide, so it wears smaller than the specs suggest. It's hard to say because mine is all black. So, it might look smaller than other color variations. I would say it wears definitely smaller than the Mako XL and I know it wears smaller than the Speedy Pro (42mm).


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

BigBluefish said:


> Question, though: How big does it wear? I've got a Mako XL, and frankly it's a bit big...like a discus on my wrist (7.5") I've got a Bernhard Globemaster, which I think is 42mm w/o crown, but very chunky, and that's fine. Is this thing somewhere in between those two (fine) or even bigger thant he Mako XL (hmmmm maybe not?)


Look at my post and pic on page 3 (post #48). I have a 7.5" wrist and it wears perfectly.


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ordered an MM300 strap for this watch after seeing it in this thread. Love the combo.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

hendry70 said:


> Ordered an MM300 strap for this watch after seeing it in this thread. Love the combo.


Same here! |> I can't wait to try it myself!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

hendry70 said:


> Ordered an MM300 strap for this watch after seeing it in this thread. Love the combo.


I have this combo and it is awesome. Im going to order another mm300 waffle strap from Wjean soon.


----------



## Pdarnall (Feb 7, 2012)

Trandy said:


> OK.....just put the Di Modell Chronissimo strap on it.


I love that watch on that Di Modell strap. Ready to pull the trigger on both. I have access to the watch at work so no supply issues. Now for the strap that's an issue. I'm not finding it on Amazon... Do you have a special provider and what's a good price?
Thanks,
Philip


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Pdarnall said:


> I love that watch on that Di Modell strap. Ready to pull the trigger on both. I have access to the watch at work so no supply issues. Now for the strap that's an issue. I'm not finding it on Amazon... Do you have a special provider and what's a good price?
> Thanks,
> Philip


Try Kenny @ Freda Watch Straps. He is a forum sponsor.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/stra...blissiom-alligator-lined-stirling-696615.html


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, I really, really like the looks of this watch and it's singing very loudly to me but I can't pull the trigger for a couple of reasons.

If I'm going to buy any chronograph it need s to be able to time a 24 hr. period. A 60 minute timer is useless to me.

Also, I'm assuming that 24 hr. hand is nothing more than an am/pm indicator. I don't live in a cave so unless I've had 4 or 5 martinis I can usually tell if it's day or night. If this were a true gmt complication I could overlook the 60 min. timer, but the two negatives for me are too much to overcome.

Anyone want to convince me why I should buy it anyway?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

I dont like mine! I need to get one with the yellow second hand.:-d


----------



## lgking (Nov 23, 2009)

Would love to see the 'yellow' version on a BRADY STRAPS black sailcloth w/yellow stiching...anybody have and can post...? |>


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd like to see one on an Isofrane.....anybody?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdarnall (Feb 7, 2012)

Score!!!!! Now for the strap...


----------



## Jonnybigfoot (Apr 17, 2012)

The MM300 strap turned up. My hands were shaking while I put it on. I would post a picture but it's the blue bezel version and looks just like the previous posters. 

I was supposed to pick up my girlfriend 15 mins ago. She claims to be excited as well but I think she is taking the mick. She does not know that instead of getting in the car and going to the stables as arranged I am replying to this thread and will be late.

Got the strap and after spending hours timing and adjusting the regulator bar of my 6039 7040 countless times over the last three days (after ALL of the watch shops refused to do it as they said it could only be done as part of a service and as its an 'obsolete' watch they cannot service it. Their view was that it would slowly die) I have found out that it had lost zero seconds over night whilst face up and only lost one second whilst wearing it for 14 hours.

My weekend cannot get any better........

Have a good weekend.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Pdarnall said:


> Score!!!!! Now for the strap...


Im wearing mine with the mm300 waffle strap. Any strap you put on it will look great, enjoy.


----------



## bes-b2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you guys feel it is as comfortable as the SKX007?


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

bes-b2 said:


> Do you guys feel it is as comfortable as the SKX007?


Without a doubt this one is comfy. But i have a 7.75 wrist so i can handle a bigger watch.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

nervexpro55 said:


> Without a doubt this one is comfy. But i have a 7.75 wrist so i can handle a bigger watch.


+1. It's very comfortable to wear.


----------



## grumppee (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Pdarnall (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a dumb question regaring my new Solar Diver SS017 bracelet clasp system. During my normal working day my arm/wrist and hands pump up causing the bracelet to feel too tight by the end of my 10 hour shift. I need to add just a little more room to the bracelet for end of day comfort. What's the best method to gain about one half link for mid day+ comfort?

Looking at the clasp system in the picture appears to have another expander clasp. What is this little folded clasp for? :think: I've tried to release it for the last hour without any luck. o| Should I just put one of the full links back in and use one of the three adjustment points along the main clasp?


How long do the split pins holding the links together last? I'm damaging them quickly using my paper clip and needle nose. :-s Do the split pins go in round non-split end first with the arrow direction? Can I buy the split pins, if so how much are they? :think:


Sorry for the basic questions about the Diver's bracelet.


Thx,


Philip


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Pdarnall said:


> I have a dumb question regaring my new Solar Diver SS017 bracelet clasp system. During my normal working day my arm/wrist and hands pump up causing the bracelet to feel too tight by the end of my 10 hour shift. I need to add just a little more room to the bracelet for end of day comfort. What's the best method to gain about one half link for mid day+ comfort?
> 
> Looking at the clasp system in the picture appears to have another expander clasp. What is this little folded clasp for? :think: I've tried to release it for the last hour without any luck. o| Should I just put one of the full links back in and use one of the three adjustment points along the main clasp?


Should look like this when released.

Pic borrowed from Yeoman












Pdarnall said:


> How long do the split pins holding the links together last? I'm damaging them quickly using my paper clip and needle nose. :-s Do the split pins go in round non-split end first with the arrow direction? Can I buy the split pins, if so how much are they? :think:
> 
> Sorry for the basic questions about the Diver's bracelet.
> 
> ...


The split bars will last for a long time from my experiences. The arrow direction is for removing the pins. So, when I insert pins, I insert them from the opposite side (non-split end first).


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

The SSC017 bracelet does not use split pins. It uses solid pins with bushings. Be careful not to lose the tiny bushings when resizing.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> It seems the solar chronograph diver is rapidly becoming a forum favorite. So, I thought I should start an official thread. Please show us yours.
> 
> Here is my SSC021P1.
> 
> ...


The more i wear this watch the more i like it. I wish Costco had some other color versions(besides blue) to try seeing they are only $200 there, i would buy this color combo also.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

nervexpro55 said:


> The more i wear this watch the more i like it. I wish Costco had some other color versions(besides blue) to try seeing they are only $200 there, i would buy this color combo also.


Same here. I would like to get a different color variation too.

The 021P1s are going for around $200. $203 @ BlueDial.

Seiko SSC021 Mens Watch Stainless Steel Solar Quartz Chronograph Black Dial Black Rubber Strap


----------



## Pdarnall (Feb 7, 2012)

JoeCool76 said:


> The SSC017 bracelet does not use split pins. It uses solid pins with bushings. Be careful not to lose the tiny bushings when resizing.


Yikes! Di you have a picture of a bushing? I may have lost them...o| Can replacements be found at most watch shops?

Philip


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Pdarnall said:


> Yikes! Di you have a picture of a bushing? I may have lost them...o| Can replacements be found at most watch shops?
> 
> Philip


The SSC017 is an official Seiko USA model, so I would contact them. I've heard they provide customers with up to three free links w/pins, collars etc...

Customer Service Centers - North America | SEIKO CORPORATION OF AMERICA


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

My waffle strap arrived today. Love it on this watch. Very comfortable too.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Perfect! |>


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

My MM rubber arrived from my brother who lives in Japan.

WTH? A huge box!










Oh, I see. Toys for my son, some key chains, instant curry packages, rice crackers, canned Yakitori etc..:-d










A bunch of miniature airplanes. Cool.










WOW! Big ass "The Red Comet" Char's ZAKU action figure! I'll keep it myself. :-d










But, where is my MM rubber?

Here it is. 










I gave the strap a quick boiling water mug cup treatment and voila!










Love it!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> My MM rubber arrived from my brother who lives in Japan.
> 
> WTH? A huge box!
> 
> ...


That is an incredible combo. I might just have to get me another solar diver.


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi guys, my arrived today now just wait for MM strap.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Saonoi said:


> Hi guys, my arrived today now just wait for MM strap.


Excellent! Looks great on Zulu.

BTW, MM rubbers are selling like hotcakes!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> Excellent! Looks great on Zulu.
> 
> BTW, MM rubbers are selling like hotcakes!


I think i better get a hold of Wjean really soon for another one.


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

I just pulled the trigger on a SSC021 from the bay
Should see it here mid next week
I don't have any other 20mm straps though, pretty much all my other watches/straps are 22mm
I guess I could squeeze a 22mm nato on it, yeah?


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

Great pics you guys are posting. Thanks for starting the thread, Hiro.

I'm sitting on the fence on a SSC. How does it wear on 6.5" wrist? Personally, I've found the Sumo too long and MM300 too thick (and heavy) but no knocks against either. Anything at or under 50mm (lug to lug height) is doable. Are these SSC's right at 50mm or slightly under? I like to alternate between bracelet and NATO.

Any comment is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

watcholic said:


> Great pics you guys are posting. Thanks for starting the thread, Hiro.
> 
> I'm sitting on the fence on a SSC. How does it wear on 6.5" wrist? Personally, I've found the Sumo too long and MM300 too thick (and heavy) but no knocks against either. Anything at or under 50mm (lug to lug height) is doable. Are these SSC's right at 50mm or slightly under? I like to alternate between bracelet and NATO.
> 
> Any comment is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


It's 48mm (lug to lug). The bezel diameter is 43mm, but the dial diameter is 32mm. So, to me it wears smaller than other mostly dial 43mm watches. Mine has a PVD bezel, so that might even make the watch look relatively slimmer than the SS bezel models.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> It's 48mm (lug to lug). The bezel diameter is 43mm, but the dial diameter is 32mm. So, to me it wears smaller than other mostly dial 43mm watches. Mine has a PVD bezel, so that might even make the watch look relatively slimmer than the SS bezel models.


Im glad you mentioned the black bezel i have never noticed that, very cool.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

nervexpro55 said:


> Im glad you mentioned the black bezel i have never noticed that, very cool.


bedlam took a great shot of the PVD bezel.

Photo credited to bedlam.










I took a new pic today BTW.


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> It's 48mm (lug to lug). The bezel diameter is 43mm, but the dial diameter is 32mm. So, to me it wears smaller than other mostly dial 43mm watches. Mine has a PVD bezel, so that might even make the watch look relatively slimmer than the SS bezel models.


Didn't realize you already stated the watch's measurements in another post. I really appreciate your taking the time for the reply. It's very helpful info, especially the lug to lug measurement. Closer to pulling the trigger on a SSC. Will probably try it on first during a visit to Costco this weekend. It looks like a versatile watch with no battery to worry about. Pretty much a grab-n-go. If this pans out, will have to put something on the chopping block.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

What is the lug size? The screw locks real for the pushers, or are they fake? Does it have a screw crown?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

astral said:


> What is the lug size?


20mm



astral said:


> The screw locks real for the pushers,


Yep,



astral said:


> Does it have a screw crown?


Yep, it's ISO compliant. If the dial says "Diver's", that means it has a screw down crown. Hence, it bears the Seiko Tsunami logo.

Photo credited to Yeoman.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

A new UTC PVD strap arrived from Holben's. What do you guys think?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Very Sharp. I like it. Now due to your (Hiro and others) photo of it with the MM rubber and now this I will have to purchase one. Thanks.....there is a hint of sarcasm there  I was not planning to buy another watch until the fall. Now to go on the hunt for a used one....or should i Buy my first new Seiko since I started this obsession.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


> Very Sharp. I like it. Now due to your (Hiro and others) photo of it with the MM rubber and now this I will have to purchase one. Thanks.....there is a hint of sarcasm there  I was not planning to buy another watch until the fall. Now to go on the hunt for a used one....or should i Buy my first new Seiko since I started this obsession.


I thought we had convinced you a week ago. 

As for the strap, I was originally thinking about going with a thinner yellow stripe Zulu from an eBay seller like this one.










I have a few solid color Zulus from the same seller and they are a bit stiff.

Then, I checked the Maratac S-Series Zulu straps like this.










But, no PVD or low lite versions.

I also checked the Dievas PVD NATO like this.










Eventually, I decided to go with Holben's. Since they are located in WA, I can get it quickly. It came in three days. Great service.

I was a bit worried that a wider yellow stripe would be too loud for this watch. But, actually not in person. Thickness is between Zulu and NATO and very comfortable to wear.










Yellow / Black Stripe UTC Ballistic Nylon PVD One-Piece


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I got a chance to handle the SSC017 at the local JC Penny's the other day. It really seems alot smaller in person. I had my Pepsi Mako on, and the Solar Chrono actually seemed to wear smaller. Seems to be a well put-together watch. I'm now more impressed, having seen and worn it. Though the bracelet is kind of flimsy, IMO. Probably, I'll put it on a nato. I'm very tempted to pick it up as my "beater" quartz, but am now agonizing over the lack of a sapphire crystal. 

Not to start the whole Hardlex v. sapphire debate, ... I don't want to go there. But, is there any appreciable scratch resistance difference between Hardlex and plain mineral crystal? My two Orients' mineral crystals wear multiple scratches, while my Hardlex equipped Sea Urchin has only one tiny nick, and it's had harder, though less frequent use. 

Is Hardlex really a step "up" in scratch resistance from mineral crystal, or for all practical purposes, will they both scratch as readily?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BigBluefish said:


> I got a chance to handle the SSC017 at the local JC Penny's the other day. It really seems alot smaller in person. I had my Pepsi Mako on, and the Solar Chrono actually seemed to wear smaller. Seems to be a well put-together watch. I'm now more impressed, having seen and worn it. Though the bracelet is kind of flimsy, IMO. Probably, I'll put it on a nato. I'm very tempted to pick it up as my "beater" quartz, but am now agonizing over the lack of a sapphire crystal.
> 
> Not to start the whole Hardlex v. sapphire debate, ... I don't want to go there. But, is there any appreciable scratch resistance difference between Hardlex and plain mineral crystal? My two Orients' mineral crystals wear multiple scratches, while my Hardlex equipped Sea Urchin has only one tiny nick, and it's had harder, though less frequent use.
> 
> Is Hardlex really a step "up" in scratch resistance from mineral crystal, or for all practical purposes, will they both scratch as readily?


Hardlex is just Seiko's proprietary hardened mineral. So, it will scratch. I have a 7002 bought in 1995. I don't see any visible scratches on the crystal though.

It seems there are at least two varieties.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/set...te-sapphire-vs-hardlex-140805.html#post930886


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just placed an order for a Maratac S-Series yellow stripe Zulu.


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Fedex just delivered my SSC021 here at work.
I quickly whacked on a black rally strap (yeah i brought the strap and spring bar tool to work with me) and it looks great.
I'll post pics tonight


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

koiom said:


> Fedex just delivered my SSC021 here at work.
> I quickly whacked on a black rally strap (yeah i brought the strap and spring bar tool to work with me) and it looks great.
> I'll post pics tonight


Excellent! |> I look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like I'm joining the Solar Chrono masses as well......I've got a SSC015 (bracelet version with red highlight) due for delivery this Thursday. I even had a new Seiko MM300 band sitting in my box that I purchased last year as a spare..needless to to say that I'm super stoked


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dcso211 said:


> Looks like I'm joining the Solar Chrono masses as well......I've got a SSC015 (bracelet version with red highlight) due for delivery this Thursday. I even had a new Seiko MM300 band sitting in my box that I purchased last year as a spare..needless to to say that I'm super stoked


Welcome to the masses. For sure post some pics of that combo when you can.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks and definitely count on some photos .

With the exception of my SBBN017 Tuna and a few 7548 quartz divers, I've been a die hard automatic guy since receiving my first 6309-7049 back in 1981. I also do all my own work (watchmaking, case work, etc) so I'm really looking forward to getting something new (brand new and non vintage) that doesn't require countless hours of work before getting the joy of wrist time.
These look to be made exceptionally well, have great wrist presence and you just can't go wrong with a sub $200 price tag


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of my new arrival.
I'm very happy with this one.
The bezel action is rough as guts and there's a fair bit of play in it but I'm only a desk diver so it's no biggie to me.
Other than that I've got no complaints.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

koiom said:


> View attachment 729285


Very nice. I like that combo a lot. :-!


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

My SSC017P just arrived, so I sized it real quick and to get a photo.

I have read a lot of bad things about this bracelet and my first impressions were that it was not too bad, anyone that has tried a Jubilee will appreciate that this feels a lot more solid. To get the bracelet to fit me correctly I had to remove one link and then I took the quickie pic, I saw the pin that holds the link was coming out and I figured I must has forgot to push it in. To my amazement the pin pushes straight through the link with very little pressure, in fact if you shake the bracelet a little it pops right out. I tried the pin from the link that I removed and the same thing the pin slides right through :rodekaart. Guess I need find one of the pins that are the split type because I would not trust it as it is.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Richard- said:


> My SSC017P just arrived, so I sized it real quick and to get a photo.
> 
> I have read a lot of bad things about this bracelet and my first impressions were that it was not too bad, anyone that has tried a Jubilee will appreciate that this feels a lot more solid. To get the bracelet to fit me correctly I had to remove one link and then I took the quickie pic, I saw the pin that holds the link was coming out and I figured I must has forgot to push it in. To my amazement the pin pushes straight through the link with very little pressure, in fact if you shake the bracelet a little it pops right out. I tried the pin from the link that I removed and the same thing the pin slides right through :rodekaart. Guess I need find one of the pins that are the split type because I would not trust it as it is.


Richard you might not have noticed but most Seiko bracelets have a retention bushing that goes on the pin when putting them in. They are very small and you might have lost it when removeing the pin.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

nervexpro55 said:


> Richard you might not have noticed but most Seiko bracelets have a retention bushing that goes on the pin when putting them in. They are very small and you might have lost it when removeing the pin.


Well you learn something new everyday o|o|

I guess I lost both when I removed the pins, Seiko service centre less than 5 mins away will head up and get some new pins. Thanks for the advice |>

Update..

A trip to Seiko and one little tube later and all sorted, no charge and I managed to pick up a copy of Seiko's 130th anniversary book.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just a couple of pics of my 021 on MM rubber.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Richard- said:


> Update..
> 
> A trip to Seiko and one little tube later and all sorted, no charge and I managed to pick up a copy of Seiko's 130th anniversary book.


Glad to hear that! |>


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Hiro,

Is that an original Seiko rubber? I see that wjean sells the same looking strap.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


> Hiro,
> 
> Is that an original Seiko rubber? I see that wjean sells the same looking strap.


Yep, I got mine from Japan, but it's the same strap as the one wjean sells. It's a DE39AZ which is the stock rubber for the MM300.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> Yep, I got mine from Japan, but it's the same strap as the one wjean sells. It's a DE39AZ which is the stock rubber for the MM300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mm300 strap is awesome on the solar. If you get one dont forget to give it the hot tub treatment......


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, my SCC015 arrived today and first impressions are as I had hoped......extremely well built, great wrist presence and it's a wonderful addition to my collection which is mostly mechanical. 
The lack of a normal second sweep hand function will take some getting used to as the solar stopwatch hand will only run for 60 minutes before timing out whereas my auto chronographs sweep all the time to conserve on clutch wheel wear. One really nice bonus regarding the SCC stopwatch sweep hand....unlike regular quartz chonographs that merely tick once a second, the SCC stopwatch/chronograph hand sweeps 1/5 sec ticks which almost mimics the smooth sweep of an automatic....cool stuff

For the coin involved, the SCC series is a truely affordable classic I'm completely sold on the watch. Nowadays $200 USD doesn't seem to buy much so I'm pleasantly surprised at the caliber of quality and relative heft of the solar chrono series. It's a large watch but not overly so. Side by side comparisons between a few of my current collection and it appears about the same size as my SBBN017 Tuna and similar to my 6309-7049 but much thicker....it's a nice chunk of steel for sure.

As soon as i got my hands on it I swapped the factory bracelet out in favor of a new MarineMaster strap I had previously purchased to keep as a spare...glad I had it..it really changes the aesthetics of the watch into a more "tool watch" orientation.
i may eventually get around to using the bracelet for office wear occasions, but not before brushing the polished center links to match the brushed outer link finish. The bracelet is well built and of solid link construction but has just too much bling with the overly large polished centers which I'm sure will show wear marks with the slightest of contact against a hard surface such as my desk.

Heres a few quick and dirties of the new acquisition


























Best 
Shawn


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome. I agree with everything you said. The solar chrono diver quickly became one of my favorite watches. Let us know when you brush out the polished center links. Would love to see it.


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

are you planning on doing the brushing? If so, please let me know how you do it. I need to rebrush my Suppa lugs I got used from: DMcutter.

ty WUS!


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, just couldn't wait on brushing the bracelet to make it a little less blingy and alot more aesthetically uniform...

Here's the end product of a whole 10 minutes of work using nothing more than a medium fine 3m abrasive pad and brushing in a length wise direction over the center links......instant gratification 
Btw. If you decide to apply this type finish I recommend masking off any polished areas prior to rebrushing. A little prep work goes a long way in saving ones self extra work later on.

Here's a few pics


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

can I buy those pads at home depot?


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

astral said:


> can I buy those pads at home depot?


You should be able to locate them in just about any hardware, automotive or paint store.
They come in different grits such as fine, medium fine and corse

Best
Shawn


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

Dcso211 said:


> Ok, just couldn't wait on brushing the bracelet to make it a little less blingy and alot more aesthetically uniform...
> 
> Here's the end product of a whole 10 minutes of work using nothing more than a medium fine 3m abrasive pad and brushing in a length wise direction over the center links......instant gratification
> ...


Very nice work on the brushed finish and it looks a lot better this way, IMHO. Aside from the blingy bracelet and noisy end links (both can be easily fixed), really don't have much to complain about these solar chronos. Mine is currently on a Seiko curved vent subjected to boiling water treatments (5 mins x 2 times); it's the 20mm strap from a Monster I believe. Will de-bling the bracelet in another time.

As you've observed, it sits tall at 14mm and has very good wrist presence at 43mm across. Due to its curved lugs, it sits very comfortable on my 6.5" wrist even though lug to lug is 50mm (borderline value for me). Drilled lugs makes strap change a snap. I like how it looks and wears on the OEM bracelet (more heft) and the treated curved vent (more sporty). This is becoming my favorite grab-and-go watch... and already looking at the model with the blue bezel.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dcso211 said:


>


Very nice work. Looks so much better. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## pitmonster (Apr 27, 2008)

hiro1963 said:


> Very nice work. Looks so much better. Thanks for the pics.


I agree, very nice work.

I really want this watch, but would like to see one in person before I push the button, just to be sure.

My first choice is currently the blue model, but as my Seamaster is already blue I find myself drawn more towards the yellow-handed SSC. Just need to convince myself about the black bezel...


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just a passing thought.......But, has anyone approached Harold (Yobokies) regarding the possibility of having some custom end pieces manufactured so either one of his Anvil or Hammer bracelets could be used on the SCC series? 

Again, just a thought but would definitely open up other options for owners of the non bracelet variants or other who just don't "feel it" for the stock seiko oyster type.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dcso211 said:


> Just a passing thought.......But, has anyone approached Harold (Yobokies) regarding the possibility of having some custom end pieces manufactured so either one of his Anvil or Hammer bracelets could be used on the SCC series?
> 
> Again, just a thought but would definitely open up other options for owners of the non bracelet variants or other who just don't "feel it" for the stock seiko oyster type.


I've been thinking the same since they were released.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

pitmonster said:


> My first choice is currently the blue model, but as my Seamaster is already blue I find myself drawn more towards the yellow-handed SSC. Just need to convince myself about the black bezel...


Tough choice. They all good to me. Initially I was planning on getting a 015 (black x red). And then, the 019 (Pepsi) started growing on me and like the 017 (black x blue) also. And then, somewhat I ended up with a 021. No particular reason. I guess I just didn't care for the stock bracelet as the 021 only comes with rubber. I think the PVD bezel blends well with the PVD crown and pushers.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

A Maratac S-Series strap just arrived, so I put it on.

It's 270mm (10-5/8") long, excluding buckle and a bit thicker than Holben's as expected (1.6 mm vs 1.4mm). The stripe is slightly brighter than Holben's.














































Comparison shot.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Great, now I've got another Seiko on my list. lol


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

I like this piece on rubber, but small wrists and dive straps just don't work well for me. Found a 'no name' rubber with folding clasp and it's not bad... this watch makes it look ok anyways
















Sizes easy too... with scissors!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> View attachment 732075
> 
> Sizes easy too... with scissors!


I like it. It looks the lug ends of the strap fit the inside space of the lugs very nicely. Very nice choice.

BTW, your modded 5 looks great on a pilot style strap w/rivets.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

hiro1963 said:


> I like it. It looks the lug ends of the strap fit the inside space of the lugs very nicely. Very nice choice.
> 
> BTW, your modded 5 looks great on a pilot style strap w/rivets.


Yes fits nice - it's soft enough to stretch out to fit snug and no discernable gap to case either as lugs are quite short too. Had a bit of a struggle getting on fat bars but succeeded! Not sure I could get them out again - but that helps keep the gentle stretch to fit the lugs perfect.

Cheers for the compliment on the 5... it's wearing great and feels much more 'urban soldier' than the modest piece it's born from


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Regarding my earlier comment/question where I mentioned the possibility of Harold's anvil bracelet as future option for the SCC series .....long story short. I had some free time last night and a spare Anvil bracelet so I did a little bench work and I'm happy to report that it can be done.

Opinions are more than welcome but I think it looks great and really changes the aesthetics ....also adds a bunch of weight as the anvil is a heavy bracelet


























Best
Shawn


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

|>That looks MINT|> out of interest how much 'work' needed - any grinding?


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks, yes there is a fair amount of grinding needed....you will need to shorten the a stock anvil straight end piece to create the center link shown.

In my case the straight end link was 20mm....but the center area of the links are 12mm which is exactly what is needed to fit the SCC factory endpiece. So you will need to rough cut about 3.5mm off each side of the anvil endpiece then carefully hand file the remaining .5mm until it will fit in the SSC factory endpiece. When a good fit is accomplished you can finish off the cut/reshaped center link with 600 grit paper and rebrush to remove any fine marks from the process. Then it's merely a case of installing the anvil/factory endpiece combo n to the watch......what's nice about this is you can swap between the factory bracket or the anvil whenever you feel the urge.

Hope this helps out....its a simple modification to the anvil and really adds another great option to the Solar Chronographs

Best
Shawn


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

That looks amazing! Well done!!! :-!


----------



## pitmonster (Apr 27, 2008)

Does anybody know if a Super Oyster bracelet would fit this watch?


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

pitmonster said:


> Does anybody know if a Super Oyster bracelet would fit this watch?


Most super oyster type bracelets have 9mm wide center links.....the factory SCC series endpieces have a 12mm opening so unless you can find a oyster with a 12mm center link Unfortunatly the combo won't work.


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

Dcso211 said:


> Regarding my earlier comment/question where I mentioned the possibility of Harold's anvil bracelet as future option for the SCC series .....long story short. I had some free time last night and a spare Anvil bracelet so I did a little bench work and I'm happy to report that it can be done.
> 
> Opinions are more than welcome but I think it looks great and really changes the aesthetics ....also adds a bunch of weight as the anvil is a heavy bracelet
> ...
> ...


Looks great, Shawn. It does look custom-made for the watch. Always loved the Watchadoo / Anvil on the Tuna and now this.

Tried the standard 'doo but it looks a bit odd (when looking directly on the side of the lugs) without the end caps. I believe the straight Watchadoo can also be modified to fit the SSC end caps and it costs less than the Anvil the last time I checked (for those interested in this mod).

Again, nice work! Enjoy this outstanding watch.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alan, 
Thanks for the comments...much appreciated 

I have both an Anvil as well as the Watchadoo. The straight endpieces are identical between both bracelets. The only reason for experimenting with the Anvil was due to it only having a 20mm end piece vs my Watchadoo bracelet being 22mm and currently in use on a SBBN017 Tuna.
Additionally, I also have a super engineer bracelet from Tungchoy which is similar in overall appearance but very different in thickness and construction as it uses screw pins for each link and the center link width was a little narrower(around 10mm) than that of the anvil which would've left a gap between the SCC factory endpieces which needed a 12mm center link to properly fill.
I've worn it for an entire day with the anvil combination and I'm sold on its comfort. The previous couple days I've used the factory bracelet for short periods of time and was constantly reminded of its presence due to comfort issues. With the anvil on the SCC it's the same as with my Tuna...despite the heft it's so comfortable that I forget the fact that I'm wearing a large watch.

Shawn


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

since both the sumo and the ssc chrono diver are 20mm lugs, would it be possible to use this and maybe just sand or grit or fold the endlinks to fit the lugs?







this is the 20mm, 22mm super oyster evo


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

moky said:


> since both the sumo and the ssc chrono diver are 20mm lugs, would it be possible to use this and maybe just sand or grit or fold the endlinks to fit the lugs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the case geometry between the Sumo case and the SCC series case is not even close enough where one could alter Harold's sumo endpieces to fit properly. (I know because I tried) it's not impossible...nothing is, just takes more effort than I was willing to put into it. And honestly the factory bracelet is of the oyster variety (albeit, a little out of balance) so I don't see much gained cosmetically by the work.

It's possible that given the increased popularity of the SCC series Harold may offer them in the future but for now I'm afraid options other than the factory bracelet are left up to us enthusiastic owners to experiment with ideas such as my adaptation of an Anvil bracelet to the SCC factory endpieces.

Best
Shawn


----------



## architap (Jun 13, 2012)

New to the forum and to quality watches! Just got a Seiko Solar Chrono Diver and i love it. 
I also changed out the strap for a Maratac Composite strap with black stitching, hope you like it.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks great! 

Welcome aboard BTW!


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## streetshot (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got the SSC015 version of this watch and have a question. I let the watch sit in the sun for the past 3 or 4 hours to give it an initial charge. And yet with this exposure to light it isn't running. I've combed through the instructions repeatedly with no further instruction. Am I missing something? Is this normal?

Many thanks for an excellent forum and resource!

Michael


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Michael,

That doesn't sound right. 2 min sunlight should get you going.


----------



## streetshot (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi and thanks. I found a fix in "improper function" section of the user manual. It fixed the problem and I think all is well now. 

As a followup question...how much sunlight should I give this watch to fully charge it up...few hours of sun or is that too much?

Again, my thanks!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

streetshot said:


> Hi and thanks. I found a fix in "improper function" section of the user manual. It fixed the problem and I think all is well now.
> 
> As a followup question...how much sunlight should I give this watch to fully charge it up...few hours of sun or is that too much?
> 
> Again, my thanks!


Glad to hear that.

I just checked the manual and it says 5 hours (page 20).


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm in and thanks to this thread I have in the air an Anvil and a Chronissimo to go with the flat vent and MM300 rubber. might even try a -gasp- leather one day


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sweet. Look forward to seeing some pics of yours on Anvil and Chronissimo.



rockmastermike said:


> I'm in and thanks to this thread I have in the air an Anvil and a Chronissimo to go with the flat vent and MM300 rubber. might even try a -gasp- leather one day


----------



## streetshot (Jun 14, 2012)

hiro1963 said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> I just checked the manual and it says 5 hours (page 20).


Yup, found it...thanks, missed it earlier.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BTW, I usually leave the pushers in the unlocked position since I often use the chronograph function (Making French press coffee, brewing green teas etc...). Plus, it's almost impossible to unscrew them while the watch is on my wrist. I bet swimming w/pushers unlocked will still retain water resistance unless you push them under water. What about you guys?


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

After reading all the posts here I caved and ordered the Red version SSC015. Should be here next week. I was wondering where you all are getting the _MM300 rubber band. Appreciate your responses._


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

kjd2121 said:


> After reading all the posts here I caved and ordered the Red version SSC015. Should be here next week. I was wondering where you all are getting the _MM300 rubber band. Appreciate your responses._


By tearing them off MM300's.

J/k

I think you can get them from Wjean off eBay.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Probably from william jean.. i believe his ebay account is wjean28.. you might be able to search for him on here as 'wjean'


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

kjd2121 said:


> After reading all the posts here I caved and ordered the Red version SSC015. Should be here next week. I was wondering where you all are getting the _MM300 rubber band. Appreciate your responses._


Excellent.

As for the MM rubber, contact wjean. Make sure to tell him you are a WUS member and you'll get a discount. He is a member here also.

Seiko Marinemaster Prospex-20mm rubber waffle fits 6105 | eBay

I got mine from my brother BTW.

You guys beat me to it.


----------



## lauro (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's a quick n' dirty of the SSC017 my kids got me for Father's Day. I've worn it for about an hour now and really like it.

The case size is perfect for my wrist, great Seiko fit and finish, the only issue I have is with the bracelet, so I quickly outfitted it on a black Zulu.

The SSC017 is a definite keeper.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

lauro said:


> Here's a quick n' dirty of the SSC017 my kids got me for Father's Day. I've worn it for about an hour now and really like it.
> 
> The case size is perfect for my wrist, great Seiko fit and finish, the only issue I have is with the bracelet, so I quickly outfitted it on a black Zulu.
> 
> The SSC017 is a definite keeper.


This one's my favorite color scheme. Wear it and enjoy it.


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

What I find very annoying with this watch is that the lug width is 20mm instead of 22mm in for example Seiko SKX007/009 series. I already bought myself that iconic diver's watch and now I'm after this one. I think that I want myself a chrono too  Those aftermarket bracelets and natos aren't extremely cheap and it's somewhat crazy to buy two pieces of each strap.


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

hiro1963 said:


> BTW, I usually leave the pushers in the unlocked position since I often use the chronograph function (Making French press coffee, brewing green teas etc...). Plus, it's almost impossible to unscrew them while the watch is on my wrist. I bet swimming w/pushers unlocked will still retain water resistance unless you push them under water. What about you guys?


Yup. I do the same with mine.


----------



## mjm24 (Dec 12, 2007)

lauro said:


> Here's a quick n' dirty of the SSC017 my kids got me for Father's Day. I've worn it for about an hour now and really like it.
> 
> The case size is perfect for my wrist, great Seiko fit and finish, the only issue I have is with the bracelet, so I quickly outfitted it on a black Zulu.
> 
> The SSC017 is a definite keeper.


Popular gift, I got the same thing from my daughter! Enjoy!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

JoeCool76 said:


> Yup. I do the same with mine.


Cool. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone see a resemblance?


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

dfl3506 said:


> Anyone see a resemblance?


Ah... the Seiko SNA225 Daytona Sub Chronograph. I considered that for a while but couldn't get over square lugs, current price tag (same as SSC), and the requirement for battery change. The SSC is a solar-powered rated diver with all the looks of the SNA225 sans tachymeter plus a better bracelet, packaged at the same price. I think the SNA rides lower so if the SSC's 14mm is too tall, there is another option.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

watcholic said:


> Ah... the Seiko SNA225 Daytona Sub Chronograph. I considered that for a while but couldn't get over square lugs, current price tag (same as SSC), and the requirement for battery change. The SSC is a solar-powered rated diver with all the looks of the SNA225 sans tachymeter plus a better bracelet, packaged at the same price. I think the SNA rides lower so if the SSC's 14mm is too tall, there is another option.


The SNA225 is often an auction item. I picked up one (new) for $140 delivered, so nowhere near as expensive as the SSC.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

dfl3506 said:


> Anyone see a resemblance?


No. The SNA225 has a common 7T62 sub-dial layout.

It's a great looking watch, but I'm not a fan of fake screw down collars of the pushers.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> No. The SNA225 has a common 7T62 sub-dial layout.
> 
> It's a great looking watch, but I'm not a fan of fake screw down collars of the pushers.


+1 brotha Hiro

i had a 7t62 (SNAC31) and it was a good mov't but the alarm function never got used (too damn complicated). i can't seem to take any of the 7t62s seriously enough to get another one


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all. My SSC015 came in today. The only downside at this point is that I can't read the date (small). Swapped out the bracelet immediately to this Isofrane fake rubber. I may spring for the MM300 rubber soon. What do you think??


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

kjd2121 said:


> Hi all. My SSC015 came in today. The only downside at this point is that I can't read the date (small). Swapped out the bracelet immediately to this Isofrane fake rubber. I may spring for the MM300 rubber soon. What do you think??


The tiny date window is pretty typical of a lot of Seikos. I have a Velatura that's the same. I don't know why they bother, maybe they think everyone has 20/20 vision. I also think the SSC needs a wider strap, I know the lugs are 20mm, so it needs something that flares out at the lugs, like a Chronissimo. That strap just looks too skinny for the case.


----------



## S1PoP (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine with nato


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

kjd2121 said:


> Hi all. My SSC015 came in today. The only downside at this point is that I can't read the date (small).


That is a big downside. Not only is it too small but it blends in with the face so I find myself looking and thinking "Doesn't this watch have a date on it somewhere????" I finally spot the date but then can't read it. Probably should be swapped with a date wheel that's black on white instead of the white on black that's stock. Might be a bit easier to distinguish.


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> The tiny date window is pretty typical of a lot of Seikos. I have a Velatura that's the same. I don't know why they bother, maybe they think everyone has 20/20 vision. I also think the SSC needs a wider strap, I know the lugs are 20mm, so it needs something that flares out at the lugs, like a Chronissimo. That strap just looks too skinny for the case.


Yeah, that 20mm lug width is the only thing at the moment that is keeping me away from hitting the "place an order button." It's a bit idiotic that Seiko uses different lug sizes between these different diver watch models. If one is going to buy for example this one and the SKX007/009, you have to buy different straps for both of them too. It's expensive and vein in my opinion. On the other hand, it is understandable that lug size scales down with smaller watches but this is big and chunky one as well as the other Seiko diver watches.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Just got mine about 2 weeks ago. I love this watch.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

*Question about the screw in pushers ...*

Folks,

Is the purpose of the screw in pushers to prevent the accidental activation of the chrono when the watch is submerged? Or, are they to provide additional water resistancy? Or both? Personally, at this price point, I don't expect greater water resistancy. I think the screw in pushers were intended to prevent the accidental activation of the chrono pushers.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Question about the screw in pushers ...*

Too bad the ssc021 doesnt come in bracelet form, like the 017. Can someone give me the numbers on the back of the case, I think it's xxxx-xxxx. This is the only number seiko uses for spare parts. I need to figure out how much the bracelet costs from seiko.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

The case number for my SSC015 (same bracelet as the 017) is. V175-0AD0

Personally, I didn't really gel with the factory bracelet for a couple reasons but the main one was its lack of balance with really wide center links.
My solution was to modify a Anvil / watchadoo to work with the factory endpieces .....way more comfort due to the short links which conform around a wrist better.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Question about the screw in pushers ...*



BA1970 said:


> Is the purpose of the screw in pushers to prevent the accidental activation of the chrono when the watch is submerged? Or, are they to provide additional water resistancy? Or both? Personally, at this price point, I don't expect greater water resistancy. I think the screw in pushers were intended to prevent the accidental activation of the chrono pushers. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Its to assist with the water resistance. This is an ISO compliant divers watch rated to 200m. The pushers need to be secured from moving to ensure it could cope with that depth.


----------



## Jon Butcher (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Question about the screw in pushers ...*

Not being able to make up my mind between the SSC021[ rubber band w/ yellow trim] and the SSC017[ blue/black bezel w/ bracelet] I ordered them both but will keep only one.
I'll post pics of the pair when they arrive.


----------



## Jon Butcher (Jun 22, 2012)

Hiro, regarding your comment below in* bold,* is this a good or bad thing? Do you prefer the PVD Zulu to the Maratac strap* ?
*



hiro1963 said:


> A PVD Zulu strap arrived today. It's supposedly a German made strap and *about one inch shorter than Maratac.*


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jon Butcher said:


> Hiro, regarding your comment below in* bold,* is this a good or bad thing? Do you prefer the PVD Zulu to the Maratac strap* ?
> *


Jon,

It's good for my 7 1/8" wrist. It's 270mm (10-5/8") long, excluding buckle. The Maratac 4-ring Zulu and the Maratac NATO G10 are about 1 inch longer and a bit too long for my liking. The Maratac 2-ring ZULU is the same length as Holben's UTC, which I forgot to mention before.


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

For $199.99 at CostCo, I could not resist, I drank the Kool-Aide. I think I'd rather not have the pepsi bezel but for the price I'll learn to live with it - plus it's a good match to denim...Worst case secenario I pass it on, this would be good for my Son with no battery changes, etc.. Disappointment: I thought the 24 hour hand would be a second time zone. Wrongo. Oh well. I may have to take a scotchbrite pad to the band though, I'll give it a day or two to decide. More later. Hey, I figure that what with Seiko making the first quartz watch, having one is oddly fitting.


----------



## New to WUS (Apr 24, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> Excellent! I would love to see that combo.


that this is gorgeous. this forum is absolutely dangerous!


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I may have missed it, but did anyone have the lug to lug measure on this? I fell in love with it online and found a place to try it on semi-locally, but I'd like to know the number.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

DPflaumer said:


> I may have missed it, but did anyone have the lug to lug measure on this? I fell in love with it online and found a place to try it on semi-locally, but I'd like to know the number.


Hi Drew,
It's about 49mm.


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> I may have missed it, but did anyone have the lug to lug measure on this? I fell in love with it online and found a place to try it on semi-locally, but I'd like to know the number.


If you mean the bracelet lug width, it is 20mm.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Hi Drew,
> It's about 49mm.


SCORE!!! Under the 50mm limit! This watch has progressed to the "Try it on in person" stage!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Ive been wearing the SSC on the BFK rubber...it works really well 

I will try to post a few pics soon.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

bedlam said:


> Ive been wearing the SSC on the BFK rubber...it works really well
> 
> I will try to post a few pics soon.


Cool. I've been thinking about that combo (4KR3ZZ rubber).


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

DPflaumer said:


> SCORE!!! Under the 50mm limit! This watch has progressed to the "Try it on in person" stage!


According to my calipers the lug-to-lug is 50mm


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

bedlam said:


> According to my calipers the lug-to-lug is 50mm


Fingers crossed then. At least Seiko's divers tend to wear smaller than the numbers suggest.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> It seems the solar chronograph diver is rapidly becoming a forum favorite. So, I thought I should start an official thread. Please show us yours.
> 
> Here is my SSC021P1.
> 
> ...


Now that you had your 021 for a little while, i was wondering how the black bezel, pushers and crown are holding up? Any signs of wear yet?
Still think your 021 on the mm300 waffle is the nicest combo yet. Batman would be proud to wear this one.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

nervexpro55 said:


> Now that you had your 021 for a little while, i was wondering how the black bezel, pushers and crown are holding up? Any signs of wear yet?
> Still think your 021 on the mm300 waffle is the nicest combo yet. Batman would be proud to wear this one.


I've been wearing mine regularly and use the bezel and the chronograph function a lot, but it shows no signs of wear. |>


----------



## polobreaka (Jun 20, 2012)

this forum is too dangerous! im about to order the ssc015 when i have the snzf17 in the mail scheduled for tomorrow delivery.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

SSC on BFK rubber


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Got my SSC017 from UPS today. I'm proud to be in the club!

I have to admit I was worried about the size, but it actually looks great on my wrist. Seriously doesn't feel much larger than my 39mm*45mm SARB017 despite being quite a lot larger by the numbers. I'll take some pictures later this week.

And...

I actually like the bracelet quite a lot.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that Drew. Look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Dcso211 said:


> The case number for my SSC015 (same bracelet as the 017) is. V175-0AD0
> 
> Personally, I didn't really gel with the factory bracelet for a couple reasons but the main one was its lack of balance with really wide center links.
> My solution was to modify a Anvil / watchadoo to work with the factory endpieces .....way more comfort due to the short links which conform around a wrist better.


Wow Dcso211 - that looks great. I love my Anvil on my Sumo (it's so comfortable and looks great). How much modification was necessary? Can you describe what was needed?

- Mike


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

You appear to have posted a _NOT_ Seiko Solar Chronograph. Any particular reason?


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

bedlam said:


> You appear to have posted a _NOT_ Seiko Solar Chronograph. Any particular reason?


My guess is the title of the thread " Official Solar Chronograph Thread", does not specify a brand, so maybe a little confusing if someone doesn't read the rest of the thread and seeing all those lovely Solar chronographs.

I'm still loving mine but I must be in the minority in liking the bracelet including it's shiny centre links.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Richard- said:


> My guess is the title of the thread " Official Solar Chronograph Thread", does not specify a brand, so maybe a little confusing if someone doesn't read the rest of the thread and seeing all those lovely Solar chronographs.


You'd think being in the Seiko forum might be a hint ;-)


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Richard- said:


> I'm still loving mine but I must be in the minority in liking the bracelet including it's shiny centre links.


You and me both. It gives the watch a very modern feel. I'm liking this watch more and more as I wear it.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mike Rivera said:


> Wow Dcso211 - that looks great. I love my Anvil on my Sumo (it's so comfortable and looks great). How much modification was necessary? Can you describe what was needed?
> 
> - Mike


Check out the #159 post.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-solar-chronograph-diver-thread-688319-8.html#post5126541


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

My one hour old SSC021P1


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

Catch and Release? Well, I just was not loving the SSC, so I decided that my son who's turning 30 this month could use a decent timepiece, particuarly one that was a diver, since he's been known to dive from time to time. Packed it back in box with a C-note to sweeten the deal and shipped it off today. His wrist is about the same size as mine so it should fit him just fine.

Now I have room for that Grand Seiko....(yea, right)


----------



## Raoul Fysiek (Aug 9, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> I like this piece on rubber, but small wrists and dive straps just don't work well for me. Found a 'no name' rubber with folding clasp and it's not bad... this watch makes it look ok anyways
> 
> View attachment 732072
> 
> ...


Really like your rubber strap, do you know where I can order it? Thanks


----------



## Raoul Fysiek (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Here's a picture of the 2 Seiko Solars I bought. Actually my girlfriend is wearing one, and it looks great on here!









I like the steel factory bracelet and I am looking to buy one for my SSC021 as well, anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Bracelet can be had at Chronograph.com (I've bought several watches from them, always good service):

Chronograph.com


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm with you and DPflaumer. I like the bracelet. I personally will likely never use the diver's extension, though, and wish they didn't even include it. I think it would have cleaned up the look and feel of it a little more. Or, at least it would've been nice if they imprinted it to appear as the other links, similarly to the clasp on a Rolex Submariner. It's not a big deal. I've read a lot of reviews of people saying the bracelet is cheap junk. I think it looks solid and well-built, diver's extension aside. I don't think the extension will weaken the band's strength, which would be my main concern, but of the three watches I own with a diver's extensions (the others: Swiss Army 500M Diver & Omega Seamaster 300M), it's the most poorly designed and executed. Again, I don't think it's too bad, unless you plan to actually use it. I couldn't open it with out great effort, at which point I gave up because I didn't care that much, really. Solid watch, with that great classy/tool look that goes with everything. It's my first Seiko and Chrono (which I never cared about until now), and it won't be my last!

UPDATE: Geez, I'm a rook. Sorry guys. This was a reply in reference to Richard and DPflaumer's posts. I thought a simple reply instead of one with quotes would still be underneath Richard's original post. I'll learn sooner or later...


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Just one ................*




























Kurt


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Just one ................*



Kurt Behm said:


> Kurt


Seeing this Citizen's narrowed bezel I again find the Seiko bezel too wide, unnecessarily thick-looking. Would rather have a larger dial. Not so keen on the rest of the Citizen, though, which strikes me as overdone w/o a visual focus.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Dcso211 said:


> The case number for my SSC015 (same bracelet as the 017) is. V175-0AD0
> 
> Personally, I didn't really gel with the factory bracelet for a couple reasons but the main one was its lack of balance with really wide center links.
> My solution was to modify a Anvil / watchadoo to work with the factory endpieces .....way more comfort due to the short links which conform around a wrist better.


I too would love to know how you modified an Anvil / watchadoo to work with the factory endpieces! I love my new blue/black version (SSC 017), but the diver's extension looks terrible, it's squeaky and makes it sound cheap, and it chafes my wrist so bad I don't want to wear it. Horrible design. I could still return the watch, but everything else about the watch is so great and is what I've been looking for for a long time. I love the case size, dial/subdials, beautiful lugs, etc., but I really want to put it on a super oyster type II or an anvil. Haven't been able to find anything online. I was going to try the following: Keep current bracelet (and eventually brush-finish it) and replace the entire clasp with another Seiko one w/o a diver's extension. Or, I was going to try to find an oyster-style bracelet with 12mm center links that would (hopefully) work with the current endlinks. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Just one ................*

I am loving my SSC...


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Like many others, I don't like the Seiko SSC017's shiny center links and endpieces either. Since seeing some good results on here of 'homemade' brush finishes, namely that of Dcso211, I took a risk and tried it on mine. I used the Medium Fine 3m Abrasive Pad that Dcso211 suggested (post # 143). The pad has a number for the amount of roughness instead of saying "Medium Fine," but it does say on the back of the packaging that it's the comparable pad-version of "Medium Fine" grit steel wool. (Seems to be the same roughness as a green ScotchBrite pad.) Below are pictures of the end result (lighting in pics is a little weird). I'm thrilled with how it came out, looks so much better! Let me know what you think. The only other modification I plan to do is to remove the diver's extension or at the very least grind down the sharp edges. Other than chafing my wrist and being the only part of the bracelet that is uncomfortable, I think it looks pretty bad too. I may just have a jeweler do it if it's not too much. If that extension can be removed, I think it will be just about perfect. I'll probably also get a black/gray-striped bond strap at some point, too.

1/4 (time to trim my nails haha)








2/4








3/4








4/4


----------



## D1MATT (Aug 22, 2012)

New to the forum. I have been reading for a little while. This will be my first decent watch purchase. Just ordered from Amazon the SSC017 through a seller called Sports Watch Store. $217AUD delivered to me in Australia. Hopefully it's all good.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Would love to see this watch with a yellow dial.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Mine landed today. It is the perfect size. Perfect.


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

Picked one up, and then brought it back. 

Gorgeous dial, superb lume, excellent bezel, as noted. But if you're tempted, I want to warn you about something that pictures in the thread really don't show: the bracelet is very cheaply made and not that flexible (and the polished links look awfully blingy) and the watch case was left very much unfinished on the inside of the lugs. If you swap out the bracelet for any other bracelet or strap, you'll see a highly polished central section of the case under the bezel and really rough surfaces left unfinished on the interior sections of the lugs. Because the watch sits so high, and the case is so thick, all of this lack of finishing is very visible if a strap is used. In my opinion, the watch just doesn't look right on any other strap that doesn't fill the space where the cheap stamped end-links cover up the case; even if you like the high-sitting case, you'll see the cheap finish work every time you look at the watch. And it will be very difficult to get any rubber strap other than Seiko's that will accept the fat spring bars; some leather straps can be stretched, but it won't conceal the visible cost-cutting on the lugs. 

If Seiko had priced the model with a bracelet $100-150 higher at retail, they could have addressed all the problems I note (pretty much) by finishing the lug work and using a better bracelet. The rubber strap models show the cost-cutting right away.


----------



## albert808 (Jul 27, 2011)

I wanted to add a solar watch to my collection and I liked the look of the SSC017, but was not so sure about the bracelet. So, when I received it I instantly removed the bracelet that came with it and installed a Seiko Monster bracelet. I think it looks good and I will probably keep it on the Monster bracelet for a bit. I have included some pictures for those that are curious:


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

As for the blingy bracelet, Scotch-brite to the rescue, so it's not a big deal:










And the last time anyone looked at my watc, let alone between the lugs......

Here is mine on a BFK strap, extremely comfortable.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

JML said:


> Picked one up, and then brought it back.
> 
> Gorgeous dial, superb lume, excellent bezel, as noted. But if you're tempted, I want to warn you about something that pictures in the thread really don't show: the bracelet is very cheaply made and not that flexible (and the polished links look awfully blingy) and the watch case was left very much unfinished on the inside of the lugs. If you swap out the bracelet for any other bracelet or strap, you'll see a highly polished central section of the case under the bezel and really rough surfaces left unfinished on the interior sections of the lugs. Because the watch sits so high, and the case is so thick, all of this lack of finishing is very visible if a strap is used. In my opinion, the watch just doesn't look right on any other strap that doesn't fill the space where the cheap stamped end-links cover up the case; even if you like the high-sitting case, you'll see the cheap finish work every time you look at the watch. And it will be very difficult to get any rubber strap other than Seiko's that will accept the fat spring bars; some leather straps can be stretched, but it won't conceal the visible cost-cutting on the lugs.
> 
> If Seiko had priced the model with a bracelet $100-150 higher at retail, they could have addressed all the problems I note (pretty much) by finishing the lug work and using a better bracelet. The rubber strap models show the cost-cutting right away.


Unfinished surfaces on the _*interior*_ sections of the lugs? You sent a watch back for that? I'd consider it less trouble to just pop the bracelet off and do a little hand powered polishing or brushing if it bugged me that much. I see no reason at all why Seiko should price this watch 100-150 bucks higher just for a slightly better bracelet or to better finish the interior of the lugs. That's hardly justifiable. A better bracelet (a la' Monster) MIGHT cost them an extra 10 bucks per unit and the polishing on the inside of the lugs...well, lets chalk that up to preference or a one off QC issue on your watch...cause yours is the only complaint I see on that issue.


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

The interior lug surfaces might have been particularly rough on the one I got, but it's impossible to compare samples without removing the bracelet (and none of the pictures on the thread show the look of the watch in that location when there's a strap). When I tried a Nato it was the worst of all, because the nylon is so thin. And I really didn't like the bracelet. I ended up getting a Citizen that cost me only $80 more but has a far better bracelet, with solid end links and more brushed than polished surfaces, a sapphire crystal, and is actually polished on those lug surfaces. 

I realize this lack of finish work is not something that would bother some people on a cheap watch, but attention to the finishing of non-obvious surfaces and even hidden surfaces is quite common on watches that cost more or which are shipped with leather straps where these surfaces are always visible. Those surfaces are probably the most difficult to smooth and polish on any watch, and I can understand why Seiko doesn't bother on a watch at this price point and where the bracelet end lugs hide the area. 

To each his own. I was just trying to note what others might see - and be bothered by - if they end up swapping the bracelet for a strap.


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

JML said:


> The interior lug surfaces might have been particularly rough on the one I got, but it's impossible to compare samples without removing the bracelet (and none of the pictures on the thread show the look of the watch in that location when there's a strap). When I tried a Nato it was the worst of all, because the nylon is so thin. And I really didn't like the bracelet. I ended up getting a Citizen that cost me only $80 more but has a far better bracelet, with solid end links and more brushed than polished surfaces, a sapphire crystal, and is actually polished on those lug surfaces.
> 
> I realize this lack of finish work is not something that would bother some people on a cheap watch, but attention to the finishing of non-obvious surfaces and even hidden surfaces is quite common on watches that cost more or which are shipped with leather straps where these surfaces are always visible. Those surfaces are probably the most difficult to smooth and polish on any watch, and I can understand why Seiko doesn't bother on a watch at this price point and where the bracelet end lugs hide the area.
> 
> To each his own. I was just trying to note what others might see - and be bothered by - if they end up swapping the bracelet for a strap.


It sounds like you are more concerned about the bracelet than the watch. My SEIKO SKX007 with Jubilee bracelet is excellent. The mid section is highly polished & well made. Well, good luck with your Citizen.. not my choice.. SEIKO anytime.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

I was ready to "de-bling" the polished parts of my bracelet, which I typically do with either a 3M pad or with a Dremel and 3M-like buffing attachment (gives it more of a satin finish). But then I came across *Dcso211*'sbrilliant Anvil bracelet mod. I went to work on my similar Watchadoo and am very happy with the results. Thanks, Dcso211!


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry if someone has already addressed this elsewhere, but I'm not getting anywhere with online research. I LOVE my Seiko Solar Diver (SSC 017), but I hate the Diver's extension. It looks bad, makes the watch sit off-center, and it's uncomfortable. So, is there some way to remove it w/o a major mod job? I love the current clasp otherwise and would like to keep it if possible. If not, could I even get a similar seiko clasp w/o a diver's extension (18mm?)? If yes, can I replace it myself? Seems like the permanent pin (I think it's called a band pin) would be difficult w/o the right tools. Thanks a lot!


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

Bryan66 said:


> I was ready to "de-bling" the polished parts of my bracelet, which I typically do with either a 3M pad or with a Dremel and 3M-like buffing attachment (gives it more of a satin finish). But then I came across *Dcso211*'sbrilliant Anvil bracelet mod. I went to work on my similar Watchadoo and am very happy with the results. Thanks, Dcso211!


I like the look of that Anvil a lot! What modification was needed to make it fit? I don't really have any problems with the bracelet that came with my SSC019 (other than the folded end links) but I could see the center becoming scratched over time and wanting to do something about it. We'll see.

Also, I already posted these pics here but, since there is a distinct lack of Pepsi in this thread, here they are again


----------



## aznmode (Aug 24, 2012)

Just bought an SSC015 on amazon. Used to be fan of chrono watches but just started getting into divers so best of both worlds for me. Gonna put her on leather strap since I like how the one below looks.

Borrowed the pick from a post by Trandy in this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/incoming-ssc015-leather-strap-ideas-696017.html#post5073562


----------



## brobab (Sep 21, 2012)

newbie question - recently got an SSC015 from one of the on-line vendors. Was diving with it and knocked it pretty good with my octopus when disassembling dive gear. Fortunately, no cracked crystal... but... the bezel material, (the black part) has what I would call a "cut" in it right at the 50 minute mark. On closer inspection, the black portion if the bezel seems to be malleable, almost like it is a very heavy vinyl or soft resin applique. Any thoughts on how to go about replacing the bezel? the damage is minor and likely not picked up by anyone but me so i doubt i would spend more then $50 trying to get it replaced. More of a curiosity. Anyone know what that bezel ring is actually made of? FWIW, I am certain that the watch is an authentic Seiko, no worries about it being a knock off with a cheap sticker on the bezel. (P.S. changed out the metal band for an inexpensive silicone with deployant clasp - the dive extension on the metal band just would not allow for a proper fit over a 3mil wetsuit - this one was easy to adjust - got a 22mm and trimmed it to fit the lugs - perfect fit over the suit).


----------



## aznmode (Aug 24, 2012)

Got my SSC015 last week and wasn't fond of the bracelet as well. So I modded my SKX779 bracelet to fit the stock end links. Love it.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 24, 2012)

Another shot..haha. Love this watch!


----------



## santorro (Sep 24, 2012)

The wacht looks great. Ordered one right away based on the pics in this forum. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just picked up a shark mesh from the sales corner. Thanks Chuck! A couple of pics.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

The mesh looks awesome..


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

nervexpro55 said:


> The mesh looks awesome..


Thanks. It was an impulse buy, but it looks the gunmetal shark mesh goes well with the gunmetal PVD bezel. It gives the watch a whole new look.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Would love to see this watch with a yellow dial.


Ohh yeah... the yellow variant... such as this photoshopped pic.(borrowed)









Or whites?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

+ For that shark mesh bracelet, that's a great look. 

And another + for the white dial with the Pepsi bezel. That'd be my official 4th of July on the beach barbecue watch if Seiko ever saw fit to put it in production.


----------



## sienarot (Aug 21, 2012)

I think *any* of those whites work.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

The white pepsi and the white/white are pretty darn sharp. I still have my blue/black bezel version, and it still gets more wrist time than any of my other watches (including the Omega SMP "bond"). The size and weight is just so perfect for me. Something I've been drooling over for a while but never mentioned: I love how the bezel is almost flush with the side of the case; not inset or overhanging... beauty. This really is one of my all-time favorite watches, and I don't typically like chronographs.

(Might as well throw another pic up. I've since moved one link from the '12' side to the '6' to better center the diver's extension on my wrist.)


----------



## siriusstar (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine said hello


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BigBluefish said:


> + For that shark mesh bracelet, that's a great look.


Thanks. I took a new pic with my new camera yesterday.


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

My new to me solar.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bryan66 said:


> I was ready to "de-bling" the polished parts of my bracelet, which I typically do with either a 3M pad or with a Dremel and 3M-like buffing attachment (gives it more of a satin finish). But then I came across *Dcso211*'sbrilliant Anvil bracelet mod. I went to work on my similar Watchadoo and am very happy with the results. Thanks, Dcso211!
> View attachment 814167


What exactly did you need to do to get the Watchadoo to fit? Is that the 22mm Watchadoo? Are you able to use the supplied endlinks?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

The Pepsi is not shown nearly enough love around here! It's the best-looking one out of the lot, IMO. Here's mine:


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

fluppyboy said:


> The Pepsi is not shown nearly enough love around here! It's the best-looking one out of the lot, IMO. Here's mine:


Great shot!


----------



## Michael the Psycho (Jul 8, 2011)

I love the blue they used on the 017. I was torn between the Pepsi and the "JLC."


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Can someone tell me if the chrono only measures one hour, or does the 24 hour subdial double as an hour accumulator once the chrono is activated?


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Can someone tell me if the chrono only measures one hour, or does the 24 hour subdial double as an hour accumulator once the chrono is activated?


It measures only one hour The 24 hour dial is just that - Only for 24 hour.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

kjd2121 said:


> It measures only one hour The 24 hour dial is just that - Only for 24 hour.


OK, thanks. I thought so, but wanted to be sure because I can't find the user guide for this caliber...


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi guys. I got a quick question / favour to ask, too. My SSC021 is on its way but I could really do with the Hattori case number (SSC021P1). I am after the sapphire glass > for which I need exact dimensions > for which I need a replacement original glass > for which I need a part number > for which I need a case number. 

By the way, I am quite sure I'll be able to find the sapphire... so I'll keep you posted here, in case anyone is interested.

Thanks! (Feel free to PM me the case number, if you don't want to post it here. I really just need the 8 character Hattori number... and don't want to wait, mine is stuck in traffic somewhere.)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

The case reference number is 0AD0.

Photo credited to Yeoman.


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

Many thanks! The quest can begin...


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Finally have it how I want it! I loved the original bracelet for the most part, but the polished center links and the divers extension really ruined it for me. I already posted pics after brush-finishing the center links, but now the final mod has been completed: ridding it of the divers extension. Thanks to WJeans' beautiful replacement clasp, I removed the original, added an extra link to get the length right, then dropped his right in via spring pins on BOTH sides. It's identical to the one that came with it, minus the DE. Now, it lays flatter on my wrist, it doesn't dig-in like it occasionally used to, and while it still sits a little off-center (argh!), it's a bit better. Definitely happier now.

BEFORE:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









AFTER:


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Surfrider said:


> Finally have it how I want it! I loved the original bracelet for the most part, but the polished center links and the divers extension really ruined it for me. I already posted pics after brush-finishing the center links, but now the final mod has been completed: ridding it of the divers extension. Thanks to WJeans' beautiful replacement clasp, I removed the original, added an extra link to get the length right, then dropped his right in via spring pins on BOTH sides. It's identical to the one that came with it, minus the DE. Now, it lays flatter on my wrist, it doesn't dig-in like it occasionally used to, and while it still sits a little off-center (argh!), it's a bit better. Definitely happier now.
> 
> BEFORE:
> View attachment 874399
> ...


Looks good. What did you use to brush the middle links?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well done, Surfrider!


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks KJD and Hiro! I used 3M Final Stripping Pads. It's just like a Scotchbrite scouring pad, similar or identical to the ones you'd find on the back side of a sponge. It's the "Medium Fine" one. One of the other posters on this thread told me about it. I finally found it at Lowe's. The Home Depot near me didn't have it.


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Did you have to dismantle the bracelet to do the brushing? I´m waiting for my Solar as well and am not sure whether I can live with those polished center links...


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, I dismantled the bracelet. I didn't want to accidentally scratch the lugs or other parts of the watch head. I removed the clasp, too. I did each side of the bracelet separately. I did the end pieces separately as well. It was pretty easy to do. Just start out slowly with light pressure, then increase pressure as needed. I used a paper clip fed through the end piece holes to help hold them in place during brushing.


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Here´s mine finally. I wasn´t fond of the bracelet so for now it´s wearing Hirsch Carbon.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

vhild said:


> Here´s mine finally. I wasn´t fond of the bracelet so for now it´s wearing Hirsch Carbon.
> 
> View attachment 878564


Looks great on Hirsch Carbon. Great pic too.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks nice.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got mine a few days ago, not sure why it took me so long to pick this up. Very Nice for this price point. Wasn't happy with the OEM strap even after hot tub treatment, so I put it on a $8 Walmart 22mm casio replacement strap. Very comfy and the wider strap seems to look better IMO. What do you guys think?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

JacksonExports said:


> Just got mine a few days ago, not sure why it took me so long to pick this up. Very Nice for this price point. Wasn't happy with the OEM strap even after hot tub treatment, so I put it on a $8 Walmart 22mm casio replacement strap. Very comfy and the wider strap seems to look better IMO. What do you guys think?


I like it. |> I also think the stock rubber tapers down too dramatically. It feels kind of thin too. I use either a MM300 rubber or a gunmetal shark mesh, but I'm not quite satisfied yet.


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

^Amazing lume!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

vhild said:


> ^Amazing lume!


I took a 60 seconds exposure pic too just for fun.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> I like it. |> I also think the stock rubber tapers down too dramatically. It feels kind of thin too. I use either a MM300 rubber or a gunmetal shark mesh, but I'm not quite satisfied yet.


I have to agree, I am not quite satisfied that I have found the right combo yet. I have tried the mm300 strap, Isofrane, nato, leather, and this cheap o rubber. Of the ones I have tried the mm300 strap is probably the best.


----------



## Mr44 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well... I knew I should not have looked at this thread last week, because I am now the proud owner of an SSC021P that I ordered after seeing the pics of it here. It's really quite nice, and wears perfectly on my small-ish (6.75") wrist. I figured that I would need to immediately order a 20mm Zulu and/or leather strap, but after a couple of rounds of boiling to get the shape just right the stock Z20 is really quite wearable. It seems to suit this watch so I'll just stick with it for now.

I did notice that my particular watch has a minor issue with the stopwatch hand, however: After setting it to the "top dead center" position and pushing in the crown, I looked at it a couple of minutes later and noticed that it had drifted clockwise by about one tick (1/5 second.) I went through the setting procedure a couple more times, making sure that I lined it up perfectly each time, and still got the same result.

In the end I remedied the problem by simply setting the stopwatch hand to one tick _before_ 12 o'clock during the time setting process, so that when it settled in it was perfectly aligned and has stayed put ever since.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

My blue faced SSC019 had been a loner for the past 7 months... got it his fellow brothers to accompany him last nite...
They're...








And a pose for family gathering shot...


----------



## dirtyvest (Mar 31, 2011)

This has to be one of the cruelest threads here.... the SSC has recently caught my eye as a little present to myself considering any thoughts of something more substantial have fallen foul of everyone's limited budgets for my birthday.

I'd hoped this thread would help me make my mind up as I originally liked the black with yellow accents, then swung towards the blue w/red. Since then decided the back w/blue would probably see more wrist time and I liked the extra colour flash. But now seeing these pics I'm back to also liking the black w/yellow again, especially with the potential of the back and yellow NATO.


So thanks for not making my decision making any easier LOL


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

dirtyvest said:


> So thanks for not making my decision making any easier LOL


This should clear it up for you:










;-)


----------



## dirtyvest (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, very helpful.... nice bracelet


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

To add or restore a brushed finish, instead of the 3M pad, try MicroMesh 3200 flexible papers or sponge-backed abrasive. Works like a charm and is extremely consistent.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is mine and I love it but would like to pick up the oem bracelet I notice quite a few people in this thread who didn't like it any one want to sell there's?


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

JacksonExports said:


> I have to agree, I am not quite satisfied that I have found the right combo yet. I have tried the mm300 strap, Isofrane, nato, leather, and this cheap o rubber. Of the ones I have tried the mm300 strap is probably the best.


This is the default strap that I use for this watch, and I think it's perfect. This is a bonetto cinturini natural rubber, and it is super comfortable. The thickness fits the watch perfectly, and it comes on a nice deployant diving buckle


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

hordeton said:


> This is the default strap that I use for this watch, and I think it's perfect. This is a bonetto cinturini natural rubber, and it is super comfortable. The thickness fits the watch perfectly, and it comes on a nice deployant diving buckle


Is that a 300D or 300L?

Bonetto Cinturini Black Oris-Style Rubber Deployment #300D

I thought about getting a 300D before and totally forgot about it.


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> Is that a 300D or 300L?
> 
> Bonetto Cinturini Black Oris-Style Rubber Deployment #300D
> 
> I thought about getting a 300D before and totally forgot about it.


It's the 300 L which is reversible


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

hordeton said:


> It's the 300 L which is reversible


Thanks.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am wishing I hadn't seen this thread - now I want one to go alongside my SKX007...

Anyone got a photo of the two side by side for a comparison?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just took a new pic.

Holben's UTC ballistic nylon PVD strap.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

nsx_23 said:


> I am wishing I hadn't seen this thread - now I want one to go alongside my SKX007...
> 
> Anyone got a photo of the two side by side for a comparison?


It's not a 007, but close enough?


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wearing this one today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr44 (Oct 25, 2012)

Man, the Pepsi version looks absolutely stunning on the black rubber strap. I have the black/yellow SSC021 on a Z20 since that was the one that I immediately fell for, but if I had seen Caliper1681's pic above before ordering it I would have had a very tough decision to make indeed...


----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome thread. I have one on the way. Quick question, has anyone actually dove with this watch? I'm not one that dive three times a week by any means, but I will dive it on occasion. Thanks for any info


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

On olive green NATO.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't believe I've managed to completely miss a 31 page long thread so far!! I'm really liking the all black and Pepsi models, especially on the stock rubber and assorted NATO straps


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

ohfivepro said:


> I can't believe I've managed to completely miss a 31 page long thread so far!! I'm really liking the all black and Pepsi models, especially on the stock rubber and assorted NATO straps


I like the Pepsi model too. That was a tough choice for me. I ended up with the black model as it looks bada**. :-d


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

That mesh looks just awesome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Caliper1681 said:


> That mesh looks just awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks.


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

hiro1963 said:


> Thanks.


Do you mind sharing the source with us?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

MashBill said:


> Do you mind sharing the source with us?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


No, not at all. I got mine from the sales corner in this forum. It appears to be a Watchadoo's like this one.

NEW 20mm Black PVD Steel Shark Mesh Watch Band Bracelet ~ suitable Omega & Seiko | eBay


----------



## amb3rgris (Oct 2, 2012)

This is indeed a dangerous thread!
I think I went through a lot of the same thought processes as others here.
I've got a Hawaii trip coming up in Dec, which naturally made me think: I need a beach/vacation/travel/sports watch! Right now, all I have is my Orient Millenium, which wouldn't really fit the job.
Once I came to the conclusion that an automatic didn't make sense (long periods of non-wear, need for better shock resistance), and that a chronograph would be fun (auto+chrono=$$$), this Seiko line quickly bubbled to the top of the list.
I thought I wanted a bracelet, which pulled me to the blue/black 017. But after looking through this thread, the all-black bezel and yellow highlights of the 021 kept pulling me back. As a travel watch, I would want it to look good going out as well as on the beach. And the mixed reviews of the included bracelet helped continue to steer me that way.
I kept putting it off, and kept looking at other options (Citizen? Something orange? Maybe i could make an auto work? do I want a GMT complication?) until I realized the trip was coming up fast!
Bam. I ordered the 021 from an ebay seller, and then immediately ordered a hadley roma black silicone with yellow stitch strap.
Hopefully they'll both arrive Monday next week, and I can add to the symphony of pics here.
And maybe I'll help contribute to some other poor soul who's just as wishy-washy as I am to just pull the trigger.

Looking forward to my first diver watch, my first solar, my first rubber strap, my first Seiko...


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

^Yes! And one can actually collect Seikos without being a millionaire. Not to mention that they are very nicely made and have in-house movements on top of everything. Heaven.


----------



## 310taylor (Dec 3, 2012)

New solar chronograph 021. LOVE IT. Sorry about the blur.


----------



## amb3rgris (Oct 2, 2012)

Awwww..... yeah....
The watch and strap arrived today! As promised, here's the initial "at the desk" shots. I tried the watch on with the included rubber strap, and it was... ok. My wrists are bit small, I guess, so the tail end of the strap wrapped around pretty far. So I quickly swapped it out for the Hadley Roma. I'm liking it quite a bit. The roma looks really nice with the yellow stitching. The silicone is really soft and has a great matte, smooth feel/look. There's a little "clicky" noise though, at the lugs when I twist the strap, but it's staying on and not coming off even if I pull. I may need to see if I can jam the included spring bars into the roma strap.
As mentioned in my previous post, I'm still pretty new to watches that I actually care about, but I'm really pleased with this purchase. It is an excellent counter-point to my Orient Millenium. I love the depth of the case/dial: the angled chapter ring, the glossy, slightly raised lume dots, the slightly lower inner dial with the subdials...
Coming from an automatic, I'm also kind of digging the fact that the tick/tock seconds hand is a smaller subdial, rather than the larger sweeper hand. The uni-directional bezel has no play, and rotates with solid clicks.

Blah blah words words  Here's the pics:


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome combo you got there. Congratulations.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JHopp (Dec 4, 2012)

First of all, hi everyone
I'm new to the Seiko world so forgive me if I ask things that are already answered.
I'm from the Netherlands and here the Seiko ssc021p1 is for sale at retailers for around 300-340 euros, ridiculous! So I searched the web to find the watch online and found someone on ebay who sells the watch for only 200 dollars, kind of half the price we have to pay in the Netherlands. A perfect deal but my only worry is that it can be fake or that it's a used watch or something. The seller is called born2watch, beneath there's a link to to the watch on ebay.
Does anyone have already purchased a watch from born2watch, any experiences?

SEIKO MEN SOLAR CHRONOGRAPH DIVER 200M BLACK RUBBER STRAP SSC021 SSC021P1 | eBay

Thanks for the help, much appreciated!


----------



## amb3rgris (Oct 2, 2012)

The main problem I see is the note in the auction title: "WE DO NOT SELL THIS WATCH TO EUROPEAN EEA COUNTRIES"
I think I've seen several website that also specifically mention that they cannot/will not sell/ship to European countries. I'm not sure what's going on with Seiko and Europe, but it seems really unfortunate that the market is so protected there.

But as more of a response to your actual question, I haven't had any direct dealing with "born2watch," but I bought my SSC021 from an ebay seller as well with no issues/problems. I usually look at the selling history of the account to make sure they have a ton of volume, and that they have history selling the particular item I'm looking for. So on those fronts "born2watch" seems ok.


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

^^I bought mine here:

tempusmaximus | eBay

Super fast delivery from Malta and the shop has auctions from time to time where you can grab a bargain.


----------



## JHopp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply! Totally missed that part which says they will not ship to the Netherlands, too bad though


----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine finally landed, a quick wrist shot


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sniper13 said:


> Mine finally landed, a quick wrist shot


Looks great on NATO. One of my favorite combos.


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's mine with Zulu strap.


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Love these on a NATO. Here is mine.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

It's on a Maratac NATO this evening.



















I don't think I've posted this combo in this thread yet.

Super Engineer I


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I finally pulled the trigger and got myself the SSC017. Thanks to my company landing Kohls as a client for advertising, my company gave all their employees gift cards. Overall I spent a total of $20 dollars out of pocket for the watch =). Didn't get a bonus but this watch will do!

It's my first Seiko and it is amazing. I am so happy to join the club. I always liked my pop's Seiko and now I have my own. Here's my cell phone pic of the watch as I "dive" deep into the NYC MTA system. The bracelet is okay. I am not a big fan of them in general on any watch, so I ordered a Blue Stingray watch band. I have a red one on my Shanghai and I hope it looks just as good!! I'll post another picture when it comes in.


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> I don't think I've posted this combo in this thread yet.
> 
> Super Engineer I


Fan-tas-tic combo! The best yet imo.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's my SSC015 riding on a Anvil bracelet with a set of custom machined endpieces that I made 
I did the work back in May and regretfully sold the watch off in August. I missed it ever since. 
Just by chance alone I happened to see that it had come available on the sales forum last week. A couple quick pm's later and it was on its way back home.

Super glad to have this one back


----------



## dylaqn4567 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi, after seeing this thread I fell in love with this watch and I'm about to buy my own. The only thing im nervous about is if it will look fine on my wrist. I have a seven inch wrist and I don't want it to look big on me. Will it fit fine?

Thanks!


----------



## dylaqn4567 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nono01 said:


> Here is mine


If you don't mind me asking.. what is your wrist size??

Thanks!


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Aug 29, 2012)

I've temporarily put on a 22mm black nato and have been wearing it this way for about a month now. The wider strap looks more fitting for the case size. It was a bit of a squeeze to get it on but it worked and is quite comfortable. 
In the meantime i'm waiting on 2 "20mm" bracelets in the mail.


----------



## m1s6 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been keeping a close eye on this thread but I finally went for it and bought one with the birthday money I received. My main worry was the size as I have fairly small wrists. The case size is perfect and I have a basic Seidel rubber strap which had to be cut because it was so long. I noticed Hadley Roma make a carbon fiber strap that some reviews complained was too short.


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## m1s6 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll keep the blue going.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lookin' good guys!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Been a while since i've had this... but found a fitted end rubber strap to try. It's not quite tight to the case on me, but on a large wrist it would sit flatter and be spot on...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just took a new pic too.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Like the combo!



Mrwozza70 said:


> Been a while since i've had this... but found a fitted end rubber strap to try. It's not quite tight to the case on me, but on a large wrist it would sit flatter and be spot on...


----------



## xrayguy (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been liking these watches for a few weeks now, but I would like to try one on locally before committing to buying one. Does anyone know of a chain jeweler or dept store that would probably have one on hand for me to try on? This way I can keep the hunt to a minimum. Thanks.


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

xrayguy said:


> I've been liking these watches for a few weeks now, but I would like to try one on locally before committing to buying one. Does anyone know of a chain jeweler or dept store that would probably have one on hand for me to try on? This way I can keep the hunt to a minimum. Thanks.


I don't know where you are but I have seen these at Kohl's in my area.


----------



## xrayguy (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm in the Dallas area. Ill check @ Kohl's. No luck at one Costco.


----------



## noriean (Jan 14, 2013)

Excellent guys! Keep em coming!


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I saw a pepsi version at Macy's here in Hawaii last month. Was Xmas time so it was busy and didn't get a chance to try it on.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Kohl's for sure I saw one last week here in Amarillo tx. Huh I'm pretty sure I was wearing my Pepsi bezel too.....


----------



## xrayguy (Jan 14, 2013)

Is there a picture catalogue of all seiko watches anywhere? I see all of you have your collections listed, and I would like to be able to see what each model looks like with having to do a google image search for each one.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

The newest addition to my watch collection - Seiko SSC017 solar chronograph. I have a SKX007 in the mail on its way to me but my wife and I were out at Kohl's last night buying some baby clothes for an upcoming vacation when I saw this and it really caught my eye. It was on sale and my wife had nearly $200 worth of gift cards she didn't want to use and "Kohl's Bucks" (whatever those are) so it only ended costing me about $100. Now I just need to get a NATO strap for it.

Some cheesy iPhone pics:


----------



## xrayguy (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice watch. I'm torn between the SSC017 and the Pepsi SSC019. Although the all black SSC015 is in the mix too. I want something with a little flash, but not too "in your face."


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

017 with nato or piero magli


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Today it's on a Maratac ACU grey Zulu I just received today from a good friend of mine.


----------



## xrayguy (Jan 14, 2013)

So what do you guys use to change the straps. I've read about not losing the little bushings, but other than that I'm kind of a noob at it. It seems like you all change straps fairly often so it must be somewhat easy. 

And my local Kohls had a SSC017 in stock so I tried it on today. Doesn't look too big, so now I have to decide on a color.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

The pins and collars (what I imagine you are calling the bushings) connect individual links. To change the strap, you just remove the spring bars and replace them with the new strap. Super easy since this Seiko has drilled lugs. I'm sure there is a tutorial on here somewhere. Just do a quick search.



xrayguy said:


> So what do you guys use to change the straps. I've read about not losing the little bushings, but other than that I'm kind of a noob at it. It seems like you all change straps fairly often so it must be somewhat easy.
> 
> And my local Kohls had a SSC017 in stock so I tried it on today. Doesn't look too big, so now I have to decide on a color.


----------



## xrayguy (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey everyone, thanks for the tips and info. I've lurked here for awhile before finally jumping in and you guys are great, especially for putting up with the newbies.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> Today it's on a Maratac ACU grey Zulu I just received today from a good friend of mine.


Great photos and setting. Lume shot i really like. :-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

DJW GB said:


> Great photos and setting. Lume shot i really like. :-!


Thanks!


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

Solar chrono diver watch, awesome styling with the a layered dial and great lume... took me a long time to come across this watch but I'm so glad I did. The only thing I struggled with was deciding between all black and something different. I went with something different. Seems like most of the watches I've owned have been black. Time for a change, something fresh. So I ordered this a couple days ago. The waiting is killing me. This will be a great replacement for the Ceasar I used to have. I loved the size but the bezel and crown bothered me for some reason.










From what I can tell, I'll be looking for a 20mm strap. Because I'm really anal about the case showing between the lugs, I have a feeling that I'll be purchasing an Everest rubber strap. I'm not worried about the Seiko clasp working on it as I'll be using a generic/sterile Rolex Glidelock anyway.










On the other hand, I may just go with a Sinn, which I've had on a Rolex before and loved it!

...one half hour closer to getting it. [sigh]


----------



## m1s6 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hadley Roma carbon fiber strap


----------



## keybers (Feb 17, 2012)

xrayguy said:


> So what do you guys use to change the straps. I've read about not losing the little bushings, but other than that I'm kind of a noob at it. It seems like you all change straps fairly often so it must be somewhat easy.
> 
> And my local Kohls had a SSC017 in stock so I tried it on today. Doesn't look too big, so now I have to decide on a color.


Here is a tutorial on changing bracelets/straps - Replace Your Watch Bracelet - YouTube


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Aug 29, 2012)

I put this 22mm rubber strap on tonight, again I did this with the black NATO earlier but I really like the look of this one also. 
I have two more to try when they come in and they're 22mm also for my SSC021. Nice to change the look of the watch every so often.
This one covers the whole inner width of the lug.


----------



## Phil McCrackenn (Jul 25, 2012)

Wasn't crazy about the case polish, so I grabbed a green Scotch-brite and went to work. I think it's an improvement - what do y'all think?
View attachment 950193

View attachment 950202


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

It's on a Citizen rubber strap today. Slightly more comfortable than the OEM rubber and more true black.


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

New here. Trying to figure out a good band combo for the Pepsi version of this watch. I didn't like the stock rubber one, so I got a grey maratac band. What do you guys think? Any other suggestion for a band for this color combo?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

jec1521 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New here. Trying to figure out a good band combo for the Pepsi version of this watch. I didn't like the stock rubber one, so I got a grey maratac band. What do you guys think? Any other suggestion for a band for this color combo?


I like it. Maratac ACU grey Zulu would be one of my choices too if I had a Pepsi model.

And welcome to the club!


----------



## Phil McCrackenn (Jul 25, 2012)

UPDATE: Treated the stock bracelet to a couple of dips in Instablak, an industrial chemical intended to darken stainless architectural hardware.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey, the two tone look turns out to be awesome! Almost like a GP Sea Hawk... 

Cheers,
George


----------



## Phil McCrackenn (Jul 25, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Hey, the two tone look turns out to be awesome! Almost like a GP Sea Hawk...
> 
> Cheers,
> George


Thanks! Good thing it looks OK, 'cause there's no going back now!


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Aug 29, 2012)

This 22mm strap came in today so I tried it out 
and it looks good. Had to snip 1mm off each end 
with my trusty Boker and 4 mins later here it is.
I don't think it'll be mistaken for anything but a diver now. ;-)


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

This was waiting for me after work..waiting on a shark mesh from WJean..I've been giving it light for about 4 hours now and still waiting to see that second hand start..the wait is kind of exciting, for both myself and especially my 6 year old


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

hosemg12 said:


> This was waiting for me after work..waiting on a shark mesh from WJean..I've been giving it light for about 4 hours now and still waiting to see that second hand start..the wait is kind of exciting, for both myself and especially my 6 year old


Should have already started by now. The second hand ( the small one at the 9:00 position ) should start very soon after being exposed to light.


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

J.W. said:


> Should have already started by now. The second hand ( the small one at the 9:00 position ) should start very soon after being exposed to light.


Shortly after I posted I noticed that the crown was pulled out and the 6 yr old confessed to it..She and I had a good laugh..I think I have a budding WUS on my hands..In any case the watch appears to be purring right along..I'll be wearing it on the job tomorrow..


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

hosemg12 said:


> Shortly after I posted I noticed that the crown was pulled out and the 6 yr old confessed to it..She and I had a good laugh..I think I have a budding WUS on my hands..In any case the watch appears to be purring right along..I'll be wearing it on the job tomorrow..


Good to hear it is working well. I have the Pepsi bezel as well and love it. Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## dylaqn4567 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey, I'm just wondering if the our seiko chronos would fit on a BFK bracelet? It is a 20mm bracelet so I should work right? Here it is..Chronograph.com


----------



## captain kid (Jan 6, 2010)

This is a _wicked_ looking watch, looks like Seiko did it again. No wonder this watch is so popular.

I'm sorry I did not read all 38 pages. I did see someone claiming the bezel is 43 mm in diameter.
I would like to know the _exact_ diameter of the bezel. For example I measure my monster at 42.5mm.


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)

For today.


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Really love mine, especially with in mesh.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

When I researched this watch and saw the price I couldn't help myself. I told myself that out of all my Auto's I really needed a watch that I could grab and run (that's my excuse and I'

sticking with it!!) I'm a big Seiko fan and this watch reinforces all my notions about Seiko. In 2 weeks it is +- 0 sec. All hands hit the indices as they should; lume is good and no

maintenance. The watch is amazing quality for a 230AUD delivered to your door watch. Don't think much of the metal band but I guess they have to save money somewhere. Mind you after

the new generation of Rolex metal bands I think everything is going to be second rate. Love it on a nato and very comfortable. Collection needed some colour so I went the pepsi and love it.

View attachment 970870


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's a picture for you guys. SSC031 on a Maratac Composite strap.


----------



## D1MATT (Aug 22, 2012)

jec1521 said:


> Here's a picture for you guys. SSC031 on a Maratac Composite strap.


Do you mind me asking where you got the maratac strap? I got a similar one but doesn't fit well between the lugs after I tried to squish fat spring bars into the strap.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I've had one of these on my list for a summer beater / beach wach, and have been debating between the traditional Pepsi and the black/blue bezel version. Amazon had a nice deal on the Pepsi on rubber (which will be replaced by a nato, and eventually, an Engineer, Watchadoo, or mesh bracelet, when my wallet recovers) and I couldn't pass it up. Kind of an impulse purchase, but it's not like I spontaneoulsy purchased a MM300.  

Pics when it arrives.


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

I like your thinking Mr BigBluefish. Nice impulse buy there. I'd do the same, only problem is they won't shil to the UK! I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled for them going cheap elsewhere......Enjoy when you receive it, and don't forget the pics please.


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

I've got a Pepsi version for sale- comes with both rubber and bracelet.










The Breitling SA has ruined me for life. Used to be that I was happy as a pig in "stuff" wearing a 40mm Submariner... now I need something that I can swing at mobs, like zombie mobs, that will at least give me a fighting chance to escape.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

I tried on a Rolex sub for the first time after wearing my 007 for a few months, it did seem on the small side for a sports/diving watch.


Does anyone know if the solar diver chronographs have the same bracelet as the solar pilot watches like the SSC009 and SSC013 ? I started a thread a few days ago asking about the bracelet and it never got a reply. 

Hoping to get an idea of its quality.I.e.good enough to use for a while or is it total junk ?

If it is the same, I can mine this thread for info.


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

As far as the bracelet goes, it's nice and heavy- doesn't feel cheap at all. Links are nice and tight, and the clasp has a solid feel to it when closed. The inside of the clasp is thin in my opinion, but considering the rest of the construction it's nice and solid. I'm not a fan of pins to hold links into place, but the holes and finish on the sides look better than I've seen on any other pin constructed link system. Considering the number of people I know who have lost a screw because it wasn't tightened or checked, I don't ever see this thing falling apart.  Probably the only thing I could complain about are the endlinks- so thin and cheap. UGH! Why build a beautiful bracelet and chintz on the endlinks? Rolex does the same thing so I suppose it's an industry thing...


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Kiter said:


> I like your thinking Mr BigBluefish. Nice impulse buy there. I'd do the same, only problem is they won't ship to the UK! I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled for them going cheap elsewhere......Enjoy when you receive it, and don't forget the pics please.


Well, to cut a long story short....... Amazon UK have some at an amazing price, so I pulled the trigger!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> I've had one of these on my list for a summer beater / beach wach, and have been debating between the traditional Pepsi and the black/blue bezel version. Amazon had a nice deal on the Pepsi on rubber (which will be replaced by a nato, and eventually, an Engineer, Watchadoo, or mesh bracelet, when my wallet recovers) and I couldn't pass it up. Kind of an impulse purchase, but it's not like I spontaneoulsy purchased a MM300.
> 
> Pics when it arrives.


Well, the good news is the big brown truck dropped off the box from Amazon today. The watch looks great.

Except...the bad news is... there is a dent in the bezel insert above the 57 minute mark, about half the size of the little square minute mark. The color is still there, but it's an obvious "pock-mark." Honestly, my eyes aren't the best, so if someone at Seiko missed this...they'd better lay off the sake before quittin' time.

I was going to use this as a beater/beach watch, and part of me says keep it...with a little dent already, I won't be tempted to pamper it. But...even at the price I paid for it ($155!) I think I ought to get an unblemished item; it was sold as new stock.

Not a big deal, really. Stuff happens. I know Amazon will make it right with a return & refund.

But, can anyone convince me to keep it, or should I just do the logical thing and send it back and get another one?

BTW, the Pepsi is gorgeous. If anyone is on the fence about the Pepsi color scheme on this watch, like I was, don't worry. GET IT!


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> Well, the good news is the big brown truck dropped off the box from Amazon today. The watch looks great.
> 
> Except...the bad news is... there is a dent in the bezel insert above the 57 minute mark, about half the size of the little square minute mark. The color is still there, but it's an obvious "pock-mark." Honestly, my eyes aren't the best, so if someone at Seiko missed this...they'd better lay off the sake before quittin' time.
> 
> ...


I bought one after I saw your post in the Heads Up I Saw A Bargain Here thread, but mine hasn't been delivered yet.
I ordered it because of the outstanding price and the fact that I'm a bit of a Pepsi freak. I was a bit hesitant because they only had 5 left and was concerned that I would receive a "return", but at that price what the heck.
Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow via my friendly USPS mail man. If it does have a defect, I'll be in a better position to give you advice on the return.
My gut feeling is that if it arrives in working order with just a minor blemish like yours, I'll keep it.
Hope this helps.
francobollo


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

francobollo said:


> I bought one after I saw your post in the Heads Up I Saw A Bargain Here thread, but mine hasn't been delivered yet.
> I ordered it because of the outstanding price and the fact that I'm a bit of a Pepsi freak. I was a bit hesitant because they only had 5 left and was concerned that I would receive a "return", but at that price what the heck.
> Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow via my friendly USPS mail man. If it does have a defect, I'll be in a better position to give you advice on the return.
> My gut feeling is that if it arrives in working order with just a minor blemish like yours, I'll keep it.
> ...


I checked Amazon this evening. Price is up to $160, and there is no longer a "low stock" warning.

Price on the SSC017 (Black & Blue on Bracelet) is at $177 sold by and shipped from Amazon. That's the lowest I think I've seen that model listed.

I wonder if your worry might be well founded. Perhaps Amazon is trying to sell off returned items at a reduced price? I initially thought perhaps the Pepsi on the rubber strap (a sad and ugly thing, that Seiko rubber...) just wasn't a good seller, and that accounted for the lower price. But with the SSC017 down to $177, I'm wondering what's up.

Not wishing to disparage Amazon without so much as an iota of proof, I shall herewith shut-up.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Is amazon allowed to sell returned watches without stating this on the product page?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> Is amazon allowed to sell returned watches without stating this on the product page?


I would presume not, since in the case of watches, the packaging has been opened. If it were a some product like a game or gadget that came in a sealed box, and you could tell just by looking at the box that you'd gotten the wrong thing (either your mistake or Amazon's) and you return it unopened, then I think they could sell it again as New.

Upon reflection, I think what I have here is probably a factory goof, a lapse in QC, and not Amazon trying to sell off returns at a discount. I remember now seeing prices on other watches fluctuate 10 - 15% over the period of several months, so I doubt Amazon is up to anything shady.

Anyway, didn't mean to take the thread OT. I'll let you guys know what I decide to do with my 'pre-beaten' beater over the weekend.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd return it for a mint one.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> Well, the good news is the big brown truck dropped off the box from Amazon today. The watch looks great.
> 
> Except...the bad news is... there is a dent in the bezel insert above the 57 minute mark, about half the size of the little square minute mark. The color is still there, but it's an obvious "pock-mark." Honestly, my eyes aren't the best, so if someone at Seiko missed this...they'd better lay off the sake before quittin' time.
> 
> ...


I can't tell you what to do - only you can decide if you can live with it. That said, my Pepsi version, bought from a Singapore seller, also had a similar blemish right from new. I didn't even notice it until a couple of weeks later, and I still have the watch. The blemish is virtually invisible, and I myself didn't discover it until I used a loupe to look at the watch. And even then by accident, when the light hit the watch just right.

Can't see it in my pics, either. ;-)


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> Got a damaged watch


Send it back and get another one. You paid for a brand new, undamaged watch and Amazon (in my experience) is very easy to deal with so take a couple of extra days and let them ship you another one. I have the Pepsi as well and love it.

Also, Amazon does not sell returns as "new" except under very specific conditions so that should not be a concern.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I've bought three Seikos from Amazon in the last 7 years and all had some type of flaws (deep scratches on the caseback, nicks and scratches on the bezel etc...). So, I've tried Princeton Watches (Seiko & Citizen AD). And then again, the watches were not perfect (scratches on the bezel, minor blemishes on the dial etc...). Since then I've stopped expecting from any online dealers. :-d

With that being said, if you are not satisfied with the watch, you should send it back.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for your input, guys. 

I've bought tons of stuff from Amazon (as has my wife) and we have had no problems with them. They messed up an order once, sent the wrong thing, and fixed it very quickly. I also just bought a Citizen BM6400 from them and it came in in 4 days and was flawless. 

So, I'm going to send this one back, and either just purchase the same model again (if the price hasn't gone up too much, get the black/blue model instead if the price is still down in the $170s, again, from Amazon, or gat a Citizen BN0100 from Creation Watches. 

I've bought from a few online retailers, Chronograph dot come, Long island, Orient USE, Berhnhard and County Com, and other than CC's rather erratic notification and shipping, have had no problems - all watches were in perfect condition.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> Thanks for your input, guys.
> So, I'm going to send this one back, and either just purchase the same model again (if the price hasn't gone up too much, get the black/blue model instead if the price is still down in the $170s, again, from Amazon, or gat a Citizen BN0100 from Creation Watches.


Seems like you've made your mind up, so good luck with which ever way you go.
The Black/Blue model is back up to $196.50.
You will LOVE the Citizen BN0100, I picked one up last month at DutyFreeIsland for $167.00 (their OOS on the SS Bracelet model which is a must for that watch).
I just got my Pepsi delivered and it's in flawless condition. I squeezed a 22mm Black Zulu on it and it looks great. It's sitting on the window sill, soaking up the rays at this very moment. Can't wait till sunset to put it back on.
Good luck again with your choice.
francobollo


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> So, I'm going to send this one back, and either just purchase the same model again (if the price hasn't gone up too much


Don't get a refund. Just exchange it and you don't have to worry about the price going up.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

J.W. said:


> Don't get a refund. Just exchange it and you don't have to worry about the price going up.


You know, I went to the return page on Amazon the other night, and it wouldn't let me select "Exchange" - said it wasn't available for this item. Which I thought was odd, because it was listed as being both sold and shipped by Amazon. This was why I was thinking about getting the blue/black instead, or going Citizen (love my BM6400) and getting the BN0100...simple good looking diver.

But the Pepsi SSC031 just looks so darn good...and this from a guy who does not usually like blingy watches. (I confess to wanting a blue PRC200 chrono....)

Tomorrow morning when I have some time I will go back on Amazon and either exchange or ask for a refund, and pack the watch back up to take over to the UPS guy or maybe just have him pick it up, if I can coordinate that with the days I'll be working from home next week.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

Select the option for them to call you. They will make it right. Hope you get it sorted out without too much difficulty because it really is a spectacular watch!


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

Can anyone chime in on the durability of the bezel insert on their SSCXXX? Also I tried looking around, are there any known bezel insert replacements on the market? Starting to sell off some items for the SSC031.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Okaaaaay. So, I did a complete 180 and decided to keep the SSC031.

My reasoning: I was planning to return it for an immaculate example. Simple enough. Then I found myself pondeirng the more expensive SSC0-whatever the blue/black version is. And decided that I preferred the Pepsi, which is really good looking, IMHO. THEN i got sucked into reading everything I could find on the Citizen BN0100. Now, there is a versatile, conservative (some would say plain-Jane) diver, Eco-Drive with a decent factory bracelet, for just a smidge more than the SSC031. But, due to its style, I would want that one for a more daily-wear watch, which I _wouldn't_ want to scratch & ding up.

Well, when I realized I was serioulsy considering spending more money on a different watch (and without a sapphire crystal, mind you) that I DIDN'T want to scratch up and would then need to get ANOTHER watch as a beach/beater, I realized that in the Pepsi Solar Chrono Diver, I already had a perfectly functional, great looking but shall we say erm...no longer 'pure' watch...the perfect beach/summer/beater watch. And realized that if I got a perfect one, I'd probably convince myself that I really shouldn't abuse it and wear it fishing, catching crabs, snorkeling and messing about it boats and all that fun stuff...

So, I pulled that god-awful feiko rubber strap of the SSC031 and put it on a nice light gray Zulu and now I have a kick-a$$ summer water-sports watch that I'm not worried about scratching up.

Far too much drama over a $150 watch, I know. But sometimes it's nice to have these relatively minor decisions which affect only a hobby to agonzie over. If nothing else they distract you from the big decisions you really have to agonize over, or can't agonize over, that really can put you, or someone else, in deep doo-doo.

Of course, now I've decided I have to flip a watch to get that Citizen BN0100, and maybe a couple other items, since I do really want a Precista PRS-18q. And need a 'real' dress watch. And want a Sumo....

This site is really dangerous. You guys kow that, right?


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> Far too much drama over a $150 watch, I know. But sometimes it's nice to have these relatively minor decisions which affect only a hobby to agonzie over. If nothing else they distract you from the big decisions you really have to agonize over, or can't agonize over, that really can put you, or someone else, in deep doo-doo.
> 
> This site is really dangerous. You guys kow that, right?


May ALL your drama be so easy and enjoyable in life. Congrats on your watch and wear it in the best of health! Oh, and yes, this forum is bad for your wallet


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> Okaaaaay. So, I did a complete 180 and decided to keep the SSC031.
> 
> My reasoning: I was planning to return it for an immaculate example. Simple enough. Then I found myself pondeirng the more expensive SSC0-whatever the blue/black version is. And decided that I preferred the Pepsi, which is really good looking, IMHO. THEN i got sucked into reading everything I could find on the Citizen BN0100. Now, there is a versatile, conservative (some would say plain-Jane) diver, Eco-Drive with a decent factory bracelet, for just a smidge more than the SSC031. But, due to its style, I would want that one for a more daily-wear watch, which I _wouldn't_ want to scratch & ding up.
> 
> ...


I'm a total newbie to WUS and confess that I haven't read any of the FAQs, however, I have read all the way through this forum. So, here's my dilemma: I'm loving the look of this SSC solar dive chrono, as I've always loved the chrono look, however, a couple years ago I purchased an all black Citizen Eco-Drive chrono, complete with a sapphire crystal, but I've found it to be a real pain to remember the secret combination of various button pushes to set the darn thing, and I travel through about 11 time zones every month, so this is no small issue for me. It didn't help that the directions were printed in about a 1 point (or smaller) font, using charcoal grey type on light grey paper & I have 63 year old eyes to try to read them with! Therefore, I've gotten frustrated and have mostly left it sitting on my night stand. Not only that, but the sapphire crystal already is somewhat scratched up, even after the little and careful use I gave it.

So, it's been back to wearing my trusty Seiko 150m Scuba Diver 7002, that I've been wearing for about 20 years with no maintenance whatsoever and is as easy to set as any mechanical watch could be. The Seiko Hardex crystal scarcely shows any more scratching than the supposed sapphire crystal on my Citizen Eco-Drive, even though I've never been particularly careful with it!

Anyway, can someone clue me in as to the general setting procedure on Seiko SSC Solar chrono, so I'll have a little better idea if I should continue to lust after it, or should I instead lust after a new old school Seiko Monster or some such?

Anyway, you're all correct about this site being dangerous. I already did buy a Japanese made Seiko 5 SNZJ15, just cos' I liked the look of it with the skeleton back and all & it was only $118 - a lot cheaper than my Ocean7 G-1 GMT (though nowhere near as heavy duty).

Thanks & Regards, Matt


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

mjkerr said:


> I'm a total newbie to WUS


Welcome to the forum! As for setting, it uses the Seiko V158 movement so it is very simple. A PDF with instructions (can be zoomed for better visibility) can be found by clicking here. You set it like any other simple watch. Unscrew the crown, pull it out to the second position and set the time. Then set the date by pushing the crown in one position. When done, push the crown in and screw it back down. If the Chrono gets "off" somehow, there is a procedure to reset it to zero but that should be a rare occurrence if you are used to a Chrono watch.

Cheers


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome Matt! As J.W. mentioned above, setting is easy just like the way you do with your 7002.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

My overly debated SSC031 Pepsi:










The mulit-layered dial, subdials and indicies make for a very interesting, but not overly-busy face. The watch is still very readable.










Lume, as would be expected, is impresseive, and is apparent in natural lighting as soon as you move into a shaded area.










You can see the little dent in the bezel insert.

The only thing I'd change, if I could on this watch, and I've noticed this on other Seiko divers as well, is the mismatch between the trim on the hands and indices. Why is it that Seiko insists on white-bordered hands when the applied indicies are chrome lined? And vice versa: why do they put chrome borderend hands on, for example, the SKX013, when the printed indicies have white borders? The most glaring example of this I think is the SKXA35...the printed indicies have black borders, and the hands have chrome borders. I don't know, but for some reason, this drives me nuts if I think about it.

Anyway, I'm really digging the Pepsi cholor scheme. I think an SKX009 is in my near future.


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

My new arrival joins my 009 ( amongst others ) 
Love the watch, my first crono, but a little disappointed with the bracelet, the end links in particular.... Still, I had been eyeing up Super Oysters. Anyone tried this combo? Any pics?
View attachment 998478
View attachment 998479


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

I did mean to say I thought the bracelet on myBFK is so much nicer!!


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Kiter said:


> Still, I had been eyeing up Super Oysters. Anyone tried this combo? Any pics?


I'd also be interested to see if anyone has found a bracelet that will fit.
TIA
francobollo


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

I've had this watch for 10 days now and have yet to lose or gain a second. I set it to atomic time and the difference today is imperceptible. It is far under half a second difference from where I set it ten days ago. I've only taken it off my wrist to shower, so the temperature has been fairly even. Just wanted to give you guys an idea of the accuracy you might be getting with this watch.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Shagrath said:


> I've had this watch for 10 days now and have yet to lose or gain a second. I set it to atomic time and the difference today is imperceptible. It is far under half a second difference from where I set it ten days ago. I've only taken it off my wrist to shower, so the temperature has been fairly even. Just wanted to give you guys an idea of the accuracy you might be getting with this watch.


It has been a couple of months since I reset the time. It has only gained one second. This watch is the most accurate quartz/solar I've ever owned including the Cal. 8F56.


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> It has been a couple of months since I reset the time. It has only gained one second. This watch is the most accurate quartz/solar I've ever owned including the Cal. 8F56.


That's pretty amazing. I'm loving everything about this watch. I wasn't expecting it to be this accurate though. What a pleasant surprise!

I plan on keeping an accuracy log, I'll report back when I see meaningful data. Unfortunately, I'll have to stop my current log for daylight savings time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

It's a pleasant surprise for me too. I wonder if all other V.175s out there perform as well as ours. Enjoy the watch!


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Great to hear such good comments on my latest addition!
I have just swapped out the bracelet from my BFK, what an improvement !!
View attachment 999476

Popped the BFK onto standard Seiko rubber diver and relegated the chrono's
bracelet and wafer thin end links to the back of the watch bits draw.... 
Anyone know if or where we could get original BFK bracelet?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Kiter said:


> Anyone know if or where we could get original BFK bracelet?


Here you go.

20mm-Silver Tone Stainless Steel-35J5JG, 4R15-00D0


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

hiro1963 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 20mm-Silver Tone Stainless Steel-35J5JG, 4R15-00D0


Thanks hiro1963, great link.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Kiter said:


> Thanks hiro1963, great link.


You are welcome.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

francobollo said:


> I'd also be interested to see if anyone has found a bracelet that will fit.
> TIA
> francobollo


I wonder how many of us are interested, but I guess it's time to contact Harold. ;-)


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

I know I am in the minority here but I honestly like the OEM bracelet... except for one thing. Like almost everyone else, the polished part in the center of the links have bugged me. Today, I decided to take the plunge and fix it. I have had my SSC019 on a leather strap for a while (which I still think looks great) but, I have been wanting to give the centers of the links that brushed look. It took $4.00 and about 1/2 an hour and all is right with the world. It looks better in person and my lousy photos don't do the watch justice on the strap or with the brushed OEM bracelet.

Here is what it looked like this morning on brown leather with white stitching:










And here it is with the bracelet freshly "brushed":
(Sorry, I am a terrible photographer and these are the best I could get)


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

View attachment 1007096

Grab a bargain!! At this price you can afford a nice bracelet to replace the rubber, if you want to.


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

J.W. said:


> Welcome to the forum! As for setting, it uses the Seiko V158 movement so it is very simple. A PDF with instructions (can be zoomed for better visibility) can be found by clicking here. You set it like any other simple watch. Unscrew the crown, pull it out to the second position and set the time. Then set the date by pushing the crown in one position. When done, push the crown in and screw it back down. If the Chrono gets "off" somehow, there is a procedure to reset it to zero but that should be a rare occurrence if you are used to a Chrono watch.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, J.W.

This seems like a hi-tech divers chrono that I'll probably be able to actually figure out and use, though the last time I actually went diving was well over 10 years ago.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> Welcome Matt! As J.W. mentioned above, setting is easy just like the way you do with your 7002.


Thanks, Hiro: Between you and J.W., and Amazon.com or Costco, combined with my distinct impulsiveness and lack of willpower, I may soon be in trouble with my better half again, ha ha. Maybe if I get a black faced one with a black bezel she won't notice the difference between it and my old 7002 Divers 150, which is finally about due for it's first service in 23 years. I'll bet the rechargeable battery in a Solar Diver won't last that long! For sure my Seiko Kinetic didn't even come close to that longevity. It died after only 2 or 3 years.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Love both of the ones I've got - SSC021 and SSC031

My only beef is a minor, yet weird one. Someone asked what the chronograph hour hand does - it just goes round and round. I can live with that. The weird thing is that the chronograph minute and second hands go around to one hours elapse then stop. They auto-reset when they hit one hour. Another push on the start button will get them going again. Both of mine do that... so I'm not thinking its a "fault" in any way, just quirky design.

































Shown with Strapcode Oyster 20mm and Strapcode black Super Engineer 20mm


----------



## Phil McCrackenn (Jul 25, 2012)

LOVE that black bracelet! That s*^% looks great!!!

As to the chrono function, the minute and second hands reset after one hour because, I'm pretty sure, these are one-hour chronographs. They can only measure up to one hour before they must be manually restarted.



CharlieBandroid said:


> Love both of the ones I've got - SSC021 and SSC031
> 
> My only beef is a minor, yet weird one. Someone asked what the chronograph hour hand does - it just goes round and round. I can live with that. The weird thing is that the chronograph minute and second hands go around to one hours elapse then stop. They auto-reset when they hit one hour. Another push on the start button will get them going again. Both of mine do that... so I'm not thinking its a "fault" in any way, just quirky design.
> 
> ...


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

Thinking about getting an SSCxxx but I think it might look small on my 7.5" wrist. Any pics of an SSCxxx on a 7.5" wrist for reference? Thanks!


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

nylofi said:


> Thinking about getting an SSCxxx but I think it might look small on my 7.5" wrist. Any pics of an SSCxxx on a 7.5" wrist for reference? Thanks!


It's a 43mm watch. How big of a clock do you normally strap to your wrist? Here are a couple of pics for reference. I have a 7.25" wrist. Also, I think the second pic makes the watch look bigger than it actually is but it is certainly not a small watch.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Phil..... I've got StrapCode bracelets on four of my five Seikos, the odd one being a nice Seiko jubilee with screw adjust links (made 20 years or more ago).

I was expecting it to just keep timing, and me having to keep track of hours. I'm too uninformed to even consider that it would need another "start" at one hour. I rarely use the chrono functions. I wanted to employ the sweep hand to help me keep track of my wayward SKX007 (sad story, I got taken... ). Since then, other means to determine that the SKX007 is from six minutes to 10 seconds off per day, depending on its orientation. From what I gather, its a beat regulation thing? I'm gonna bring it to a local shop and have it regulated. 

Till then, the SSC021 has really been a great watch... I love the look. It gets a lot of comments from folks that have interest in watches.


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

J.W. said:


> It's a 43mm watch. How big of a clock do you normally strap to your wrist? Here are a couple of pics for reference. I have a 7.25" wrist. Also, I think the second pic makes the watch look bigger than it actually is but it is certainly not a small watch.


Hi and thanks for the pics! I usually wear 45-47mm watches but I think I'll give the SSCxxx a shot.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 20, 2013)

So... I did it. I finally ordered an SSC017. It's my first foray into the watch world beyond my pvd Timex Military Classic and I'm excited. I've had my eye on the SSC line for a long time and finally pulled the trigger. I'm probably going to get a different strap, but we'll see. Can't wait till Monday!


----------



## shooter-medic (Jun 16, 2012)

SSC017. Very happy with it. It looks bigger on my 6.5 inch wrist than it actually in. Keeping it on a black NATO strap now which is much more comfortable than the bracelet. 

JIM


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HOV (May 26, 2011)

Kiter said:


> View attachment 1007096
> 
> Grab a bargain!! At this price you can afford a nice bracelet to replace the rubber, if you want to.


I would like to state for the record that this post cost me $160.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

HOV said:


> I would like to state for the record that this post cost me $160.


Congratulations! 
Money well spent.
francobollo


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

HOV said:


> I would like to state for the record that this post cost me $160.


glad to be of assistance! ;-)

I'm sure you will be happy with your new purchase !

Congratulations!!


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Great pictures! I'm totally lusting for the Pepsi one.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Great pictures! I'm totally lusting for the Pepsi one.


But of course! It's the best-looking one... b-)


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 20, 2013)

My ssc017 was supposed to be here yesterday, but they messed up shipping and sent it to another city. So much for 2 day shipping...


----------



## k2duhhc (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi, I have a quick question regarding the ssc series. Do you guys think it possible to swap the bezel insert with these bezels from this site , it seems to be for the skx's series.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

If not do you guys know any other bezels that could be swapped with the ssc series. Thanks.


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been through all 44 pages previously, and can't remember if I saw an SSC on a yobokies hammer.......

Has anyone tried this combo? If so, would they mind posting up a wrist shot?

Thanks.


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Amazon are at it again ......... ;-)


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Kiter said:


> View attachment 1033352
> 
> Amazon are at it again ......... ;-)


Thanks!! For $160, I couldn't resist....been looking for my first pepsi diver anyways. It was between the new monster and this and decided I like the chrono dials more. I know I'll love the small puny date window but oh well.

Does anyone know if I can retro fit other Seiko end links on a tung choy engineer bracelet? For bracelets, I prefer the oem look (curved end links that disappear into the lugs) instead of a straight end bracelet.

Or where I could source the original bracelet for the solar diver?

Thanks.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone know the link to Seiko's product site for the SSC019 or the SSC0 series? My googling skillz seem to have weakened and I cannot find it.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Anyone know the link to Seiko's product site for the SSC019 or the SSC0 series? My googling skillz seem to have weakened and I cannot find it.


I can only find these two @ Seiko USA.

Solar - SSC 031 | SEIKO CORPORATION OF AMERICA

Solar - SSC 017 | SEIKO CORPORATION OF AMERICA


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Would it be consider blasphemous to put a SSC0XX on a closed-loop aviator strap? Will I be sent to Horology purgatory?

I'm currently waiting for a SSC015 to arrive - am I'm starting to consider alternatives to the stock bracelet.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

c5k0 said:


> Would it be consider blasphemous to put a SSC0XX on a closed-loop aviator strap? Will I be sent to Horology purgatory?
> 
> I'm currently waiting for a SSC015 to arrive - am I'm starting to consider alternatives to the stock bracelet.


That sounds actually very interesting. I would love to see the combo. I used to own a vintage Nivada aviator diver chrono watch.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Would it be consider blasphemous to put a SSC0XX on a closed-loop aviator strap?


I believe in the "wear what you like" philosophy. I wear my SSC019 on a leather strap all the time and think it looks great (see some of my earlier posts in this thread for pics). Make sure to post some of pics of your SSC on the aviator strap when you get it.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Just curious, has anybody seen this thread and/or tried the strap?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/dare-i-say-better-than-isofrane-832588.html
francobollo


----------



## shooter-medic (Jun 16, 2012)

You can purchase a Seiko replacement bracelet with the shoulders. Should be 20mm.



SSingh1975 said:


> Thanks!! For $160, I couldn't resist....been looking for my first pepsi diver anyways. It was between the new monster and this and decided I like the chrono dials more. I know I'll love the small puny date window but oh well.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can retro fit other Seiko end links on a tung choy engineer bracelet? For bracelets, I prefer the oem look (curved end links that disappear into the lugs) instead of a straight end bracelet.
> 
> ...


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi guys, for the SSC019 bracelet, does it use collar pins?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Hi guys, for the SSC019 bracelet, does it use collar pins?


I'm pretty sure it uses split pins.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

My watch arrived today!

After inspecting it, it looks okay. Blue sticker on back, retail box, with cheap foam pillow (huh?). 

I have a question about the bezel. It clicks while rotating counter clockwise, but the clicks are almost like double clicks. It will click once, then there's very little resistance to the next click. Is this standard? Almost like a heart-beat type of movement. cla-click, cla-click.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Hi guys, for the SSC019 bracelet, does it use collar pins?


Mine has collar pins.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

J.W. said:


> Mine has collar pins.


Thanks. I stand corrected.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

c5k0 said:


> I have a question about the bezel. It clicks while rotating counter clockwise, but the clicks are almost like double clicks. It will click once, then there's very little resistance to the next click. Is this standard? Almost like a heart-beat type of movement. cla-click, cla-click.


Mine is like that too. That kind of bezel action is not unusual on the SKX diver's watches too. It's adjustable, but I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

J.W. said:


> Mine has collar pins.


Dang it! I hate collar pins. I'm considering SSC031 + Tung Choy now.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!

































I'm in the club...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko Pepsi





Detomaso San Remo Solar


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been waiting for a used 021 to show up on eBay, but grabbed the 017 instead.

On a Tourby's Fleiger.


----------



## Maniacfive (Apr 25, 2012)

Do these have a groovy nickname yet? 

I've got the strap I shall be putting my 021 on when I can order it, a nice heavy duty PVD Nato. Unfortunately I made the stupid decision to propose this month, expensive! So the 021 has to wait.


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)

These watches are a true bargain. Imo they are future classics and don't get why they are priced so low 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadBrdr (Feb 10, 2006)

Earlier in the thread someone mentioned trying Yobokies PO strap on the SSC017.

Anything came of it? Are there any pictures?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Guess my Citizen Aqualand BJ2000-09E qualifies as a solar chrono diver. Even if the chrono function is a bit awkward to use.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't know if anyone posted this, but Amazon has the SCC017 for $167.11 + FS.
Just ordered one. Now I have two; the Pepsi and the Blue.
francobollo










Seiko Men's SSC017 Solar Dive Chronograph Classic Solar Dive Chronograph Watch 
4.7 out of 5 stars (28 customer reviews) 
[HR][/HR]  
List Price:$395.00Price: $167.11 & *FREE Shipping* and Free Returns. Details You Save: $227.89 (58%)

In Stock.

Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com*

*Want it Thursday, May 23?* Order within *22 hrs 41 mins* and choose *One-Day Shipping* at checkout. Details

*Warranty: *Seiko 3-year warranty


Eco-drive/solar movement


----------



## Maniacfive (Apr 25, 2012)

So as it turns out... I just couldn't wait. Look what arrived today! Why it's a 021!

See what people mean about the rubber strap, horrible, took it off without even showing it wrist. Really love how the watch looks on the PVD NATO.

This is a great watch. My first Seiko Divers. I'm absolutely in love with it.


----------



## euthymic (Jun 1, 2007)

A quick heads up for folks in the US. I stopped by my local Costco and they had the SCC017 for $159.99 (after a $20 instant rebate). My guess is they brought them in for Fathers day as they were displayed on a large pallet with the blister pack cards (no actual watches) and not in the normal watch cabinet. If anyone doesn't have one of these yet, now is the time ;-)


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

euthymic said:


> A quick heads up for folks in the US. I stopped by my local Costco and they had the SCC017 for $159.99 (after a $20 instant rebate). My guess is they brought them in for Fathers day as they were displayed on a large pallet with the blister pack cards (no actual watches) and not in the normal watch cabinet. If anyone doesn't have one of these yet, now is the time ;-)


That is a give-away price.
I just got mine, and I can't believe how much watch you get for the money.
francobollo


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just realized it has been a year since this thread started. My 021 has never let me down.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

euthymic said:


> A quick heads up for folks in the US. I stopped by my local Costco and they had the SCC017 for $159.99 (after a $20 instant rebate). My guess is they brought them in for Fathers day as they were displayed on a large pallet with the blister pack cards (no actual watches) and not in the normal watch cabinet. If anyone doesn't have one of these yet, now is the time ;-)


At that price, I might just pick up another one.


----------



## Maniacfive (Apr 25, 2012)

Took mine to the coast yesterday to show it the sea. Had to force myself to put something else on this morning! Did the whole boiling thing to the rubber strap, but still not a fan. Until I can get a mesh strap still prefer it on the PVD 4 ring zulu. Only problem for me is that it does sit high on my 6.5 inch wrists thanks to the doubled strap underneath.

Still nothing a 2 ring PVD zulu won't fix. 

Anyway, here's a couple of shots for the threads collection.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

47 pages, fairly decent following... I don't have one but I'm not against it, it's just lower on a list of other things I don't need. But... big enough following for custom parts? Has anyone thought of doing mods?


----------



## Jordiher (Feb 9, 2011)

Blue and red, like FCBarcelona:


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

I have one undergoing a MCWW blacked out refinishing and saphire mod.


----------



## Maniacfive (Apr 25, 2012)

Stupid question which I'm sure I saw the answer to earlier but now I can't find it.

The screw down pusher stops. Am I right in thinking they aren't required for the 200m resistance but they're there to avoid accidentally pushing the buttons while submerged?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Maniacfive said:


> Stupid question which I'm sure I saw the answer to earlier but now I can't find it.
> 
> The screw down pusher stops. Am I right in thinking they aren't required for the 200m resistance but they're there to avoid accidentally pushing the buttons while submerged?


Not a stupid question. One would think they screw down for the same reason as the crown. You're right, they're there simply to avoid pushing the buttons while submerged.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep, I only screw them down when I rub and wash it under running water.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> Yep, I only screw them down when I rub and wash it under running water.


knowing me, I wouldn't remember. I keep them screwed down.


----------



## Maniacfive (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys, I assumed it was just to avoid accidental operation, but assumption without knowledge usually leads to bad times.

On a different not entirely. I've noticed that my chapter ring is slightly off centre, it's not a huge problem to me, took me days to notice anyway but my questions are...

1) Is that the sort of thing the warranty covers? Or can a friendly neighbourhood watch guy sort that? I'm really not bothered by it but I'd mention it down the line come service time.

2) as mine is a bit off anyway... anybody know if the tachy chapter ring from a SSC147P1 would fit? The tachy would be immensely useful.


----------



## Robert1964 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Picked one up today, blue trim. Always said, the only way I would ever buy a quartz watch was if it was solar or kinetic. If you have a Costco membership, you can pick it up for 159.99 plus local tax, on sale at this price until 06/01/2013. That is if your local Costco carries it. I am in NYC, Queens area.

First impression is good. Feels good on the wrist. Tried my OM bracelet on it, but doesn't fit right and I am not planning on modifying the bracelet or the watch case. OM bracelet is my all time favorite for comfort of any bracelet I have ever worn. I would love to hear about any recommendations for a bracelet anyone may have.

Kindest regards to all,

Robert


----------



## wizurd (Dec 21, 2007)

Got myself one today at Costco. I think it is a very good looking watch, love the solar. Case, bezel, crystal, dial all look and feel great. Bracelet seems kind of crappy/tinny. Crown feels good and solid, chrono screw-downs feel cheap. For $160 I'm very happy with it.


----------



## wizurd (Dec 21, 2007)

Just noticed the chrono-second hand doesn't line up that great. Perhaps it's the inner bezel. That sucks.


----------



## amb3rgris (Oct 2, 2012)

wizurd said:


> Just noticed the chrono-second hand doesn't line up that great. Perhaps it's the inner bezel. That sucks.


The dial is pretty deep, so it might be a bit of paralax making it look misaligned. But if it is actually off, check your instruction manual. There's a way to adjust the chrono central seconds hand position to fix it. Mine was a tick or 2 just off the mark, and it was very easy to fix.


----------



## wizurd (Dec 21, 2007)

amb3rgris said:


> The dial is pretty deep, so it might be a bit of paralax making it look misaligned. But if it is actually off, check your instruction manual. There's a way to adjust the chrono central seconds hand position to fix it. Mine was a tick or 2 just off the mark, and it was very easy to fix.


Thanks!!


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

wizurd said:


> Got myself one today at Costco. I think it is a very good looking watch, love the solar. Case, bezel, crystal, dial all look and feel great. Bracelet seems kind of crappy/tinny. Crown feels good and solid, chrono screw-downs feel cheap. For $160 I'm very happy with it.


Just came back from my local Costco and also saw these for sale at 160 (well, really 180 w/ a 20 dollar instant rebate). I was floored they can sell this on the bracelet for such a low price and in my favorite color combo too, blue and black. I recall last year they started selling these at 200, then more recently at 180, and now the latest price dip.

The only thing holding me back is that useless 24hr subdial. If it were an independent 2nd time zone or an hour counter I would've bought this thing when it was first released. Better yet, I'd find the watch more desirable if it was just a simple bicompax with chrono minutes at 3 and date at 6.


----------



## LFZN (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello guys... I have never own a Seiko before, but I am thinking on buying one solar diver, they look GREAT!! And the price is AMAZING!! But I am not sure which one ...... the all black model or the black and blue model







.... In Amazon, both models have a price difference of 30 dollars, I don't mind the strap, I'm going with a Zulu either way.......... any advice????:think:

Seiko Men's SSC021 Solar Diver Chronograph Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

Seiko Men's SSC017 Solar Dive Chronograph Classic Solar Dive Chronograph Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

Thanks


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Costco's got the SSC017 for $160. Depending on whether or not you have access to Costco, that might help with your decision.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

So, I am having some trouble sizing the bracelet on my SSC017. For the life of me, I can't get the collars on the pins or in the links. I have sized the bracelet on my Monster and that was easy. This bracelet is throwing me for a loop. I thought it would be easy since my Monster bracelet was easy. 

Any tips or advice for me?


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> So, I am having some trouble sizing the bracelet on my SSC017. For the life of me, I can't get the collars on the pins or in the links. I have sized the bracelet on my Monster and that was easy. This bracelet is throwing me for a loop. I thought it would be easy since my Monster bracelet was easy.
> 
> Any tips or advice for me?


Unlike the Monster, the collars go in the center links.
Hope this helps.
francobollo


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

francobollo said:


> Unlike the Monster, the collars go in the center links.
> Hope this helps.
> francobollo


Thanks for the pointer. But I can't even get the collars to fit in the center links, let alone get the pins to fit in the collars. I am to the point of giving in and taking somewhere to have them deal with it. The problem is I don't know where to take it. Does anybody know any good jewelers in or around Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota? My only idea is to bring it to a mall jeweler that sells Seiko watches, but I have a feeling they wouldn't know what to do with the pins and collars.

o|

I really enjoy the watch on a B20 strap, and that is where it is going to stay for a while. But I would like the option to switch it up from time to time.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

FYI: The collars will only fit from one side (and it's the opposite to what you'd expect  ).


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Collars will only fit into the center link one way.
Assemble the links.
Insert pin.
Tap pin in.
These instructions are for a Citizen bracelet, but it worked for my Seiko SSC017 which is firmly attached to my wrist at this very moment:
http://s03.coacdn.com/en-us/files/2012/08/pin1tube.pdf
Hope this helps
francobollo
PS Pay attention to the Arrows on the bracelet


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah. I figured that out the hard way. I mentioned this in the thread I made about this, but there were two things throwing me off. 

First, a pin came out with the collar stuck on the end of it - which made me assume the collars went in the outside links. And second, I have a link where I can see with my bare eye that the center bore is smaller than the rest - hence a collar will not fit in it from either side. Somehow (I assume) when the watch was assembled at the factory, a collar was put in it. But it doesn't fit now. 

Either way, I got it figured out. I have the bracelet on the watch - and I am already thinking of replacing it! Lol. 

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

For those interested in accuracy, I timed my SSC015 with an atomic clock. After 33 days, I was quite impressed to find that it was only 3 seconds fast!


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)

Loving this watch. Very inexpensive but a great looker for a daily beater.


----------



## canhpro (Apr 22, 2013)

I just pulled the trigger on Pepsi from skywatches. Can't wait. So excited.


----------



## canhpro (Apr 22, 2013)

I get a feeling that this strap would fit my on the way Pepsi, how do you guys think ?


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Just landed today and a 22mm Iso works fine too.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Aug 29, 2012)

powboyz said:


> Just landed today and a 22mm Iso works fine too.
> 
> View attachment 1121165
> 
> ...


Told everyone a 22mm will fit with some push. Good to hear and nice strap.


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

My wife surprised me with an SSC017 for Father's Day! I had mentioned in passing a couple of weeks ago that Costco had a great deal on them and she snagged one while she was there. Not a bracelet guy so immediately threw it on a black G10 NATO which worked in a pinch. Ordered a Bonetto Cinturini 300L with deployment clasp from Holben's on Monday and it showed up yesterday. Very happy with the combo. Nice clean lines makes it a bit dressier than a typical rubber dive strap. Makes it possible for me to wear it to the office with a coat and tie.

Cheers!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^ Awesome! Looks great! |>


----------



## robertrock (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Guys, got this about a month ago. Haven't taken it off !!

Shown on the stock rubber which is really uncomfortable, it's now on a black 20mm zulu.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Today it's on a Maratac Zulu.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

robertrock said:


> Hi Guys, got this about a month ago. Haven't taken it off !!
> 
> Shown on the stock rubber which is really uncomfortable, it's now on a black 20mm zulu.


I am in the minority. My 017 came on a bracelet and I put it on a Seiko B20 and I really like it. It think it is extremely comfortable and good looking.


----------



## ADFD1 (Jan 19, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> Today it's on a Maratac Zulu.


Nice Combo! Was this watch discontinued? I have a hard time navigating their site.

AD


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

ADFD1 said:


> Nice Combo! Was this watch discontinued? I have a hard time navigating their site.
> 
> AD


Thanks. You mean Seiko USA site? I don't think the 021 is an official USA model. The 017 and the 031 are. Still, they are available from a couple of online retailers though. The forum sponsor Island Watch has them in stock.

Seiko SSC021 Diver Chronograph provides stopwatch functions and features a 24-hour sub-dial. It is solar powered and has a quartz movement housed in a 43mm stainless steel case. Uni-directional bezel and rubber dive strap.


----------



## wallet-shock (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi guys, this watch is beautiful. Have a quick question though: Is the bezel slightly raised to protect the glass? It looks like it might be raised by 1-2mm or so but it's hard to tell from the pics. Thanks


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

wallet-shock said:


> Hi guys, this watch is beautiful. Have a quick question though: Is the bezel slightly raised to protect the glass? It looks like it might be raised by 1-2mm or so but it's hard to tell from the pics. Thanks


Yup, the bezel sits slightly higher than the crystal. About 0.5mm.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Lovely combination. I may have to pull the trigger soon!


----------



## canhpro (Apr 22, 2013)

The lume is so great compared to my Tissot prs200.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I have an SSC017 on the way, it should arrive in time for my birthday in a week and a half. I am really excited about this one, even more so than when I got my BM.

I just need to decide if I should give the centre links a brushed finish.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

My advice (which is worth less than the price of a cup of coffee) is to just wear it for a bit. See what YOU think. I ended up brushing the center links with some Scotch Brite and I love how it looks but you should do what works for you. If you wear it for a week or two and get a couple of scuffs on the links, then you won't feel hesitant about brushing the centers.

Contrasting pics for reference:

before:


after:




idkfa said:


> I have an SSC017 on the way, it should arrive in time for my birthday in a week and a half. I am really excited about this one, even more so than when I got my BM.
> 
> I just need to decide if I should give the centre links a brushed finish.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and pictures!

I think I will do just that. I don't think my bracelet sizing tool will get here in time so I may use the Hammer bracelet from my BM for now, assuming that the second link past each end lug doesn't interfere with anything (it is a 22 mm Hammer with 20 mm end lugs).


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

It arrived WAY earlier than anticipated. Mine seems to have the slight bezel pip misalignment. Is this worth returning the watch over, or is it pretty common on all of them?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anybody know if a monster bracelet will fit? I prefer a metal bracelet (stock is okay) but was thinking something that flared out at the lugs might make it wear larger on my 7.75" wrist.


----------



## canhpro (Apr 22, 2013)

idkfa said:


> It arrived WAY earlier than anticipated. Mine seems to have the slight bezel pip misalignment. Is this worth returning the watch over, or is it pretty common on all of them?


Can you post picture, currently i found no problem of mine.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

J.W. said:


> My advice (which is worth less than the price of a cup of coffee) is to just wear it for a bit. See what YOU think. I ended up brushing the center links with some Scotch Brite and I love how it looks but you should do what works for you. If you wear it for a week or two and get a couple of scuffs on the links, then you won't feel hesitant about brushing the centers.


Lovely. How did you get the band to become green..?


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

It's not green.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's mine -

=Patti


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

canhpro said:


> Can you post picture, currently i found no problem of mine.


Certainly. I will use the picture from this thread as the pics I took don't show it clearly: https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-solar-diver-chronograph-ssc017-765731.html

Mine isn't quite as bad as that, but you can tell it is a little off.


----------



## canhpro (Apr 22, 2013)

does it look like i also have the misalignment ? Sorry for my crappy iphone pic.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I can't really tell from this angle. I am going to browse through this thread and see how prevalent it is. For now, it stays in the box.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I lost track after a dozen or so. It looks like most SSC017s have a slight misalignment of the bezel pip, as well as a few SSC021s. It ranges from a minor skew in position to the pip being forced against one side of the bezel.

I would imagine this is just a result of QA/QC due to its pricepoint. I think sending it back to Amazon will probably be an exercise in futility.


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is mine. It will be worn in this oceanblue zulu from Panatime, and alternately on a shark mesh from Tungchoy.










Sent from my SCH-I110 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is mine. It will be worn on this oceanblue zulu from Panatime, and alternately on a shark mesh from Tungchoy.










Here's a couple pics on the stock braclet.



















Sent from my SCH-I110 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

"does it look like i also have the misalignment ? Sorry for my crappy iphone pic."

I dont think so. It looks like you just need to reset the timer hand. Time to go dig out the instruction book.


----------



## kosmosky (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi guys, here is my new ssc019p1 :


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Does anybody know if a monster bracelet will fit? I prefer a metal bracelet (stock is okay) but was thinking something that flared out at the lugs might make it wear larger on my 7.75" wrist.


Any luck on this? Is somebody with a Monster have a minute to see if the stock strap will swap right into a SSC0XX?


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

c5k0 said:


> Any luck on this? Is somebody with a Monster have a minute to see if the stock strap will swap right into a SSC0XX?


This thread has quite a few pic's of Monster On SSC0XX.
francobollo


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

c5k0 said:


> Does anybody know if a monster bracelet will fit? I prefer a metal bracelet (stock is okay) but was thinking something that flared out at the lugs might make it wear larger on my 7.75" wrist.


It will fit, but it doesn't have great articulation. By that I mean, the range of movement at the lugs is limited due to the Monster bracelet being built for shorter lugs.


----------



## Adept (May 12, 2013)

Hello,
I am a proud owner of SSC021P1 for about two months now. 
It runs smoothly and I just love it - it is a wonderful looking performer indeed! 
Never had any trouble with it so far and it performs just great both under and above the sea level ;-)
I have a question for you, and I would appreciate very much if you could help me.
Although the rubber strap performs great during the "wet" period of the year, I would really love to buy the *brand new* _original SEIKO SS metal bracelet_ for my SSC021P1 (V175-0AD0 caliber). Is there a metal bracelet for my SSC021P1 at all? 
Can you tell me where&how can I get it (is there a good Internet shop or something like that...)?
Thank you :-!


----------



## canhpro (Apr 22, 2013)

Adept said:


> Hello,
> I am a proud owner of SSC021P1 for about two months now.
> It runs smoothly and I just love it - it is a wonderful looking performer indeed!
> Never had any trouble with it so far and it performs just great both under and above the sea level ;-)
> ...


Although the oem bracelet seems fine, i do not really like it, i think you should get a watchadoo 20mm instead (cheaper than oem) (on ebay) and with oem bracelet, you can visit watchs88.com for about $109.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> It will fit, but it doesn't have great articulation. By that I mean, the range of movement at the lugs is limited due to the Monster bracelet being built for shorter lugs.


Ah, the longer lugs of the Solar are a tight fit on the Monster bracelet. Thanks. Now debating whether to buy a Monster bracelet, or just get a Monster with a bracelet.


----------



## Adept (May 12, 2013)

canhpro said:


> Although the oem bracelet seems fine, i do not really like it, i think you should get a watchadoo 20mm instead (cheaper than oem) (on ebay) and with oem bracelet, you can visit watchs88.com for about $109.


Thank you very much, but I would really like to get the original SEIKO metal bracelet for my SSC021P1 (V175-0AD0 caliber).
Can anyone tell me where can I get one?
Is there a genuine SS metal bracelet for SSC021P1 (V175-0AD0 caliber) at all?
Thank you!
P.S. I looked at watches88.com but did not find the bracelet I need (maybe I wasn't looking hard enough?).


----------



## canhpro (Apr 22, 2013)

Adept said:


> Thank you very much, but I would really like to get the original SEIKO metal bracelet for my SSC021P1 (V175-0AD0 caliber).
> Can anyone tell me where can I get one?
> Is there a genuine SS metal bracelet for SSC021P1 (V175-0AD0 caliber) at all?
> Thank you!
> P.S. I looked at watches88.com but did not find the bracelet I need (maybe I wasn't looking hard enough?).


I believe i mentioned watch 88 above to buy the original bracelet http://www.watches88.com/pd-seiko-2...5-ssc017-ssc019-ssc021-etc-code-m0es327j0.cfm


----------



## Adept (May 12, 2013)

@canhpro
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

My SSC017 on Espy nato from Nato Strap Co!

!


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I sent you a PM. I have a bracelet off a scc017 I will sell.


----------



## Adept (May 12, 2013)

jasontking said:


> I sent you a PM.


Got it ;-)
THX!


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Someone wanted to see an SSC017 on a Hammer. This is a 22 mm to 20 mm taper bracelet with 20 mm end lugs, on loan from my BM until I get my bracelet sizing tool in the mail.

























It feels great but this case really does look its best with curved end lugs.


----------



## canhpro (Apr 22, 2013)

idkfa said:


> Someone wanted to see an SSC017 on a Hammer. This is a 22 mm to 20 mm taper bracelet with 20 mm end lugs, on loan from my BM until I get my bracelet sizing tool in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 1146775
> 
> ...


Personally i think this look much better than the original. Am i the only one ?


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

canhpro said:


> Personally i think this look much better than the original. Am i the only one ?


I'm actually still undecided. Every time I look at it I change my mind. The case is very high and exposed without the curved end lugs. This either makes it look off balanced, or makes the watch stand out, your pick. I kind of like how much taller it makes it look. I don't like how it looks from straight on though, it looks a little off.

I haven't actually tried the stock bracelet yet, if I hate it I might end up putting this watch on a Hammer, or maybe on a NATO.


----------



## Ash Warren (Aug 8, 2011)

Absolutely the best summer pool watch, love it!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Has anybody tried a BFK bracelet?

Wondering if the 24mm wide SEL will clear the lugs?


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Peak of Blackcomb Mountain in Whistler, British Columbia (2,284 m ASL):


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is another shot of the Hammer, showing the break between the end lugs and the case.









It is starting to grow on me.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Is their any Seiko Solar Diver, with a less cluttered dial. No Chronograph/24H. 

But the watches here are amazing. I love the yellow one.


----------



## canhpro (Apr 22, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> Is their any Seiko Solar Diver, with a less cluttered dial. No Chronograph/24H.
> 
> But the watches here are amazing. I love the yellow one.


How about sne109


----------



## canhpro (Apr 22, 2013)

I am not supposed to say this but ... This community is growing so fast and I am so thrilled to own one marvelous piece and i am also happy that all of you feel satisfied by owning one.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

c5k0 said:


> Has anybody tried a BFK bracelet?
> 
> Wondering if the 24mm wide SEL will clear the lugs?


I think I saw the combo somewhere in this thread. Let me check...

Found it (post#28).


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

very nice.

thx.

hit [BIN]


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

You bet!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Anybody interested in SSC017 (blue) there's a flood of them on the 'Bay. Not sure why they posted all of them at the same end time. In my experience, multiple listing will sell for less as people will back off and start bidding on the other lower prices listings. 

**no affiliation with seller**

Good luck to those who bid!


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Did this ever come in a yellow-dial..?


----------



## Ash Warren (Aug 8, 2011)

asingh1977 said:


> Did this ever come in a yellow-dial..?


I believe all the dials have been black with either yellow, red, or blue accents. And different bezels of course.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Ash Warren said:


> I believe all the dials have been black with either yellow, red, or blue accents. And different bezels of course.


The dials are not all black... b-)


----------



## Ash Warren (Aug 8, 2011)

fluppyboy said:


> Not all the dials are black... b-)


Doh! You're right sorry about that, how could I have missed the Pepsi?!?!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

This might be my favourite watch, even more than my Black Monster.

I love the look of the BM, and it is a bit more comfortable, but the heft, size, and busy face of the SSC017 is hard to beat. You KNOW there is a watch on your wrist.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

ncmoto said:


>


Looks awesome on the mesh.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

powboyz said:


> Looks awesome on the mesh.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+++++++++++++++
Jack thanks!...


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the SSC017, and I wanted to ask if anyone else is having battery reserve issues with that model or any of the SSCXXX's. I found mine to be many minutes off one day. Then on two other occasions, after leaving it in the sun on my window sill for a few days---I feel like it got more than enough of a charge---I wore it for like a day, then put it away in the dark in a drawer, and I found that it had stopped in like a week's time of not wearing it! That's more charging than I give my two Citizen Eco-Drives, and they've never given me any of those issues. It's supposed to have a 6-month power reserve, and it barely lasted a week. What's going on? Thoughts? Ideas? I'm considering sending it in for repair. I totally love it and want to figure this out.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Where did you buy it from? Is it possible it sat in a box for long enough to completely drain, and therefore damage the battery?

Are you getting the two-second tick, indicating a near depleted charge?


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

I got it from Kohl's, which is a department store. I paid a little extra to get it there versus online so I'd have the Seiko warranty. It is possible that it sat, but I don't think it sat a really long time because I had to drive an hour to find it in stock because the one I saw locally sold pretty fast. Who knows, though? I've never seen it do the two-second skip.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Surfrider said:


> I got it from Kohl's, which is a department store. I paid a little extra to get it there versus online so I'd have the Seiko warranty. It is possible that it sat, but I don't think it sat a really long time because I had to drive an hour to find it in stock because the one I saw locally sold pretty fast. Who knows, though? I've never seen it do the two-second skip.


Read your manual. IIRC, there is a reset procedure that resets the watch back to factory settings, kinda like a computer reboot. It might be worth trying before anything else.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

idkfa said:


> Where did you buy it from? Is it possible it sat in a box for long enough to completely drain, and therefore damage the battery?
> 
> Are you getting the two-second tick, indicating a near depleted charge?


I thought the 2 second tick was for Kinetics?


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> I thought the 2 second tick was for Kinetics?


It is. However, the manual for my SSC mentions the two-second tick as well. I think that the calibre is specific to solars.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

@fluppyboy: I looked into that on your recommendation. Thanks. It said something about resetting the "IC." Does that stand for internal clock? Is that what you meant?

@c5k0: I'm not sure about Kinetics, but my Citizen Eco-Drive def does the two-second tick when its charge is getting low.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Surfrider said:


> @fluppyboy: I looked into that on your recommendation. Thanks. It said something about resetting the "IC." Does that stand for internal clock? Is that what you meant?


Yep, that's it!

Let us know if it fixes the problem. Good luck!


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok, after a little further reading of the manual, I found out IC = Integrated Circuit. The resetting does not seem to be what's needed for my [perceived] issue, although I haven't ruled it out as of yet. The resetting is if your watch hands seem to be doing weird things. Mine are not, but I'll probably make a call to Seiko before tooling around with the IC. Great suggestion.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Now for another question. Let me preface by saying I know this is a little OT, but many on here seem to be on the hunt for a better, or at least alternative, bracelet for their Seiko SSC's. Ok, so, can someone please tell me the exact width measurement in millimeters of the last bracelet link that pairs with the solid end links on a 22mm WJean Super Oyster II? You know, the center link that the spring bar goes through (see picture). I'd like to know because if it's the right size to fit between the SSC's existing folded end links, or close enough that I could use tiny spacers (which I learned from another brilliant forum member can be made by cutting off thin sections of the plastic ink insert in a ballpoint pen! It makes tiny washers/spacers that don't rattle), I think it could be an amazing 'mod.' I think the current bracelet is fine, but if the WJean can be made to fit without looking weird or having big gaps, I think it would really elevate the watch to another level. The WJean already has the fact that it's made to use fat spring bars going for it. If the 'last link' is 11mm, that would be perfect. I think most oyster-style 'last links' are in the 8-10mm range. Any help or info on how I can obtain that information would be awesome. Thanks! I'll share my findings on here, of course. I sort of rigged a 22mm oyster-type bracelet from my former VSA Dive Master, although it didn't quite work, but it gave me an idea of how it would look and I'm optimistic that it could potentially look awesome.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I actually really like the bracelet on the SSC, though I can understand wanting to replace it. I have been comparing my SSC017 to my SKX Black Monster more and more lately, I tend to wear them either day to day, or even switching when I get home. For reference, the SSC is on the stock bracelet, the BM is on a 22 mm Hammer bracelet (with 20 mm end lugs) from yobokies.

I don't want to do an formal comparison but I have noted the following (all my opinion):

+ The flat Hardlex on the SSC gives a great view of the dial (unless you have some glare). The slightly domed crystal on the Monster makes the dial cloudy or milky from certain angles.
+ The SSC has a wider (by almost 2 mm) bezel with a larger proportion of glass, leading to it appearing much larger on the wrist than the Monster.
+ The SSC is thicker, larger lug to lug, and beefier in almost every aspect, leading to a slightly heftier feeling watch. The BM is more comfortable, but the SSC has a lot more wrist presence.
+ Curved, albeit hollow, end lugs. I don't really mind HELs, and the curve really make the watch complete.

= The SSC has a very detailed dial that is a very deep black. The Monster is a matte black and looks almost grey or graphite in some lights. However, the dial ring, where the lume markers are located, is more noticeable and aggressive on the Monster which makes the entire watch face 'pop' a little more.
= The hands on the BM are an whitish yellow, the SSC is white. I go back and forth on which I prefer.
= I love the shroud on the Monster. I don't think it would fit, or is even needed, on the SSC though.

- The quality of the fine details is not quite the same on the SSC. The bezel pip is a little off centre, the bezel click is not as solid, and the bezel does not match up with the indicators all the time. It is also a lot easier to turn than the Monster, and I have accidentally bumped it off high noon a few times.
- The small seconds hand, under a loupe, misses the seconds indicators by almost half a second, though this is almost unnoticeable when glancing at it.
- The bezel on the SSC looks like a dive bezel like you would see on any watch. The bezel on the Monster looks like it might jump out and bite your face off, which I love.
- The curved end links don't sit perfectly flush with the tops of the lugs, they are maybe 0.5 mm off.
- The lume is good on the SSC, but it is incredible on the Monster.
- The screw down crown on the SSC feels a little cheaper than the Monster, though not by much.
- The date window is too recessed. I like how deep the dial looks, but the date window is sometimes shadowed out.

I really can't decide which I like more. I think it comes down to whichever watch I am wearing at the time.

I think the Monster is a great deal at the $180ish street price. I think the SSC is an absolutely incredible deal at the $180ish street price. You are getting a lot of watch for not a lot of money. If they could somehow cram an atomic radio into this watch it would be my ideal daily wear.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

From first hand experiance I can say the aftermarket Sumo bracelets fit.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Surfrider said:


> Ok, after a little further reading of the manual, I found out IC = Integrated Circuit. The resetting does not seem to be what's needed for my [perceived] issue, although I haven't ruled it out as of yet. The resetting is if your watch hands seem to be doing weird things. Mine are not, but I'll probably make a call to Seiko before tooling around with the IC. Great suggestion.


Resetting the IC has reportedly fixed other problems related to the charging of the watch, so it's worth a try before sending the watch back. I know I would try that first before other, more inconvenient and potentially unnecessary remedies.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Surfrider said:


> Now for another question. Let me preface by saying I know this is a little OT, but many on here seem to be on the hunt for a better, or at least alternative, bracelet for their Seiko SSC's. Ok, so, can someone please tell me the exact width measurement in millimeters of the last bracelet link that pairs with the solid end links on a 22mm WJean Super Oyster II? You know, the center link that the spring bar goes through (see picture). I'd like to know because if it's the right size to fit between the SSC's existing folded end links, or close enough that I could use tiny spacers (which I learned from another brilliant forum member can be made by cutting off thin sections of the plastic ink insert in a ballpoint pen! It makes tiny washers/spacers that don't rattle), I think it could be an amazing 'mod.' I think the current bracelet is fine, but if the WJean can be made to fit without looking weird or having big gaps, I think it would really elevate the watch to another level. The WJean already has the fact that it's made to use fat spring bars going for it. If the 'last link' is 11mm, that would be perfect. I think most oyster-style 'last links' are in the 8-10mm range. Any help or info on how I can obtain that information would be awesome. Thanks! I'll share my findings on here, of course. I sort of rigged a 22mm oyster-type bracelet from my former VSA Dive Master, although it didn't quite work, but it gave me an idea of how it would look and I'm optimistic that it could potentially look awesome.
> View attachment 1159025


it's been mentioned that the SPORK/BFK bracelet will fit (but tight clearance). Also, a 20mm Monster bracelet will fit (although I have yet to see any pictures of this).


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

jasontking said:


> From first hand experiance I can say the aftermarket Sumo bracelets fit.


I've looked at a few pics of the Sumo case, and it certainly does look like the bracelet would fit.
Would you have a picture, and can you post a link to the aftermarket bracelet that you referenced (Yobokies Anvil ?????).
TIA
francobollo

Edit: Found a link to a pic of a Sumo With Solar Chrono Diver Bracelet -
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-sumo-thread-368229-80.html#post6565232


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## benpal (May 9, 2013)

These are really gorgeous chronos, much nicer IMO than the "busy" look of some other brands. I wish the 24h hand was part of the chrono, but you can't complain too much for that price!

Also I noticed in various videos that the chrono seconds are actually sweeping. Didn't expect that in a quartz, though I'm pretty new to them. Lovely.


----------



## bender (Nov 23, 2007)

Btw, there will be a limited edition of 2 variants for this watch maybe around the end of year or early next year. I got the model numbers already but no pictures.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

@fluppyboy
I'll def try that before more drastic measures. Thanks for the input.

@c5k0
Thanks, but I personally don't care for the look of the Monster's bracelet. I also don't care for the look of the BFK bracelet on these. It it's a pretty close fit, but still doesn't look quite right. If the WJean oyster's last link is the right size, you could use the existing end links and it would look almost perfect, by my estimation.

@benpal
I agree. I actually didn't even like chronos until I saw this one... and bought one.


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

Just posting another photo of this fantastic watch:


Seiko Solar Diver's Chronograph by Stormblast2008, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

c5k0 said:


> it's been mentioned that the SPORK/BFK bracelet will fit (but tight clearance). Also, a 20mm Monster bracelet will fit (although I have yet to see any pictures of this).


I put my Monster bracelet on my SSC. While it does fit, the articulation - range of motion of the bracelet at the lugs - is limited due to the short lugs of the Monster.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> I put my Monster bracelet on my SSC. While it does fit, the articulation - range of motion of the bracelet at the lugs - is limited due to the short lugs of the Monster.


You wouldn't happen to have a picture of it?


----------



## wmf (Mar 3, 2008)

A new band on the Solar adds substance.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shagrath said:


> Just posting another photo of this fantastic watch:
> 
> 
> Seiko Solar Diver's Chronograph by Stormblast2008, on Flickr


Here is Strapcode's BFK Oyster bracelet.

IMO there's too much gap between the 24mm link and the shoulders. I may try a 20mm monster bracelet. This oyster does not have the raised center detail like the BFK has. The clasp is fine for what it is. I ended up switching the original Seiko clasp on with no issues. It is comfortable though.


----------



## slicknickns (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome pictures in here. Helluva some deals on this Seiko also!


----------



## GMT Hamster II (Jul 24, 2013)

Twins !

The SSC015 on de-blinged stock bracelet, and SSC019 on un-de-blinged stock bracelet.

Just for comparison.


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

Definitely digging the brushed bracelet over the polished midlinks.


----------



## GMT Hamster II (Jul 24, 2013)

Gonna take the pad to the 019 at the weekend...


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

It definitely looks better de-blinged:


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone have a stock SSC bracelet for this watch that they are willing to sell? I bought the rubber strap version and am looking for a metal bracelet to buy. I also need the end links. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is my watch on a sting ray strap


----------



## GMT Hamster II (Jul 24, 2013)

fluppyboy said:


> It definitely looks better de-blinged:


Agreed.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

Much.



fluppyboy said:


> It definitely looks better de-blinged


----------



## GMT Hamster II (Jul 24, 2013)

Un-pimped the SSC019 bracelet...

























...although I could have sworn there were only two before.


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)

GMT Hamster II said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 1184104
> ...


Bottom center. What model is that?


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Beer O'Clock said:


> Bottom center. What model is that?


SSC009P1 (with bracelet) or SSC009P2 (with a black leather strap)


----------



## MisterE (Aug 7, 2007)

I sold my SSC017 a few months ago. Well, I just purchased a SSC015 and strapcode bracelet yesterday hoping to make it a more comfortable piece to wear this time.

I am excited to see how it turns out. I'll post pictures if everything works out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MisterE (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is my creation, SSC015 with a Brushed Strapcode Super Engineer II. Inspired by the forum members that have done the same mod with an Anvil or Watchadoo.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

MisterE said:


> Here is my creation, SSC015 with a Brushed Strapcode Super Engineer II. Inspired by the forum members that have done the same mod with an Anvil or Watchadoo.
> View attachment 1206665


Did you need to modify the endlinks on the Engineer II, or did it fit in its stock configuration? And which particular version of the E2 is that, since I believe there are several? Thanks, looks great.


----------



## wizurd (Dec 21, 2007)

Liking the NATO a lot more than the noisy bracelet.


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Aug 29, 2012)

The strap is still very comfortable after many months of wear. I bought a back up just in case.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

ShutterSpeed said:


> The strap is still very comfortable after many months of wear. I bought a back up just in case.
> View attachment 1228893


Looks great.
Where did you get it?
francobollo


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Aug 29, 2012)

From ebay. I the store they have is called betterbands. 22mm.


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

Do you guys think a Bond nato will go with the black and blue bezel?


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

ShutterSpeed said:


> From ebay. I the store they have is called betterbands. 22mm.


Thanx, I think I'll try them out.
francobollo


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

liminal said:


> Do you guys think a Bond nato will go with the black and blue bezel?


I tried it on mine and it looked good, but in the end I went back to "basic black".
francobollo


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

francobollo said:


> I tried it on mine and it looked good, but in the end I went back to "basic black".
> francobollo


I've got it on a basic black as well but I've always liked the look of the Bond and never had a reason to get one.


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

Ash Warren said:


> View attachment 1147036
> 
> 
> Absolutely the best summer pool watch, love it!


Bond nato is in my future.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

liminal said:


> Bond nato is in my future.


This one looked interesting -








francobollo


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

How well does the solar function hold up?
I need something to time events that i always have with me.
Thx,
Gary


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

francobollo said:


> This one looked interesting -
> View attachment 1229152
> 
> 
> francobollo


Thank you.


----------



## Srben (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey, guys. What is a good source for Seiko SSC's that is cheaper than Amazon, and more trustworthy than eBay?


----------



## nwtechy (Sep 28, 2013)

Srben said:


> Hey, guys. What is a good source for Seiko SSC's that is cheaper than Amazon, and more trustworthy than eBay?


I received my brand new Seiko Solar Diver today from bluedial.com and would not hesitate to purchase from them again

Came in brand new condition with all original everything, box, manual, tags, etc. including protective skins on face of watch and back.

And 2nd Day Air UPS delivery is free and included.

Just a happy customer !

btw I purchased through bluedial's ebay store and they are accepting best offers on a lot of nice seiko's !!

http://stores.ebay.com/bluedialcomwatches/


----------



## Srben (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll go check them out. Thank you.


----------



## Srben (Oct 1, 2013)

In!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats! Looks Great!


----------



## Srben (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks! I'm already looking at the ssc017 and ssc021 next.


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is mine!


----------



## nwtechy (Sep 28, 2013)

I think I want one of these now, after seeing all the pretty pics....


----------



## farcry33 (Aug 20, 2013)

My first Seiko, model scc017. The nato band is growing on me, but I switch the bands out all the time.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Slightly OT, but related. I've been wanting to share this and see if anyone else has done the same. One of the things I love about this watch is having a rotating diver's bezel. I use it all the time. When I take my lunch break at work, I get an hour. I leave at odd times, so I just set the bezel to the minute hand when I start my lunch, and when the minute hand gets back to the mark, I know my hour is up. So convenient, and when I wear a watch without one, it's a little annoying because it's spoiled me. I know you can set it as a 'second 12 o'clock' so you'll have a 2nd time zone. I don't ever use it like that, but I just recently figured out a new way to started using it. I fly a lot for work, and with so many connections and gates to remember I forget sometimes. So if I'm at gate A12, for example, I'll think of something like 'apple' to remember the letter, and I'll set my bezel to 12 so I don't forget. I use it for my seat assignment also. It's been working great!


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi There

Here is my new addition to the stable. Also on a strapcode engineer II 20mm PVD as per earlier in the thread (great idea thanks!!). Looks great to my eyes, and a lot of watch for the money. I can post more pics of the strap if anyone is interested.

All the best

Berni


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Surfrider said:


> Slightly OT, but related. I've been wanting to share this and see if anyone else has done the same. One of the things I love about this watch is having a rotating diver's bezel. I use it all the time. When I take my lunch break at work, I get an hour. I leave at odd times, so I just set the bezel to the minute hand when I start my lunch, and when the minute hand gets back to the mark, I know my hour is up. So convenient, and when I wear a watch without one, it's a little annoying because it's spoiled me. I know you can set it as a 'second 12 o'clock' so you'll have a 2nd time zone. I don't ever use it like that, but I just recently figured out a new way to started using it. I fly a lot for work, and with so many connections and gates to remember I forget sometimes. So if I'm at gate A12, for example, I'll think of something like 'apple' to remember the letter, and I'll set my bezel to 12 so I don't forget. I use it for my seat assignment also. It's been working great!


I also use it to time my breaks at work. Sometimes I want to wear non-rotating bezel watches, but then I remember how annoying it will be to remember when I clock out, haha.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi. New to the forum and loving this thread. Currently agonising over whether to get an ssc021, sna225 (because of the wider lugs) and the bfk. Only problem with the bfk is my skinny wrists!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

If I wasn't ramping up to get a Typhoon, I might finally focus some attention on these. Though with a lot of Seikos I kinda wish I had a modded version of the above. I would want one with a black dial and a blue/red pepsi bezel (not the black or blue/black bezel). OR actually maybe the blue dial could be put with the all-black bezel. Maybe even swap the white hands from a 007 for their chrome hands. Those variants would be a version of this watch for me. Also, I would try to brush the polished sections off the bracelet.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

(Sorry, just now saw your message)
Yep, the rotating bezel has spoiled me! I'm so used to using it to time my lunch break that when I don't have it I all the sudden have to use my brain again. Too much of a hassle LOL! One time I even tore off a really tiny piece of tape and marked the bezel on one of my watches that lacked a rotating one. It was pretty pathetic, but it got the job done.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd too would love to see some mods on these! They're super sharp watches for the price. It's one of my only watches I ever get compliments on. Makes me laugh a little since I have a couple others that are considerably more expensive. Not that that is very important, but still.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

berni29 said:


> Hi There
> 
> Here is my new addition to the stable. Also on a strapcode engineer II 20mm PVD as per earlier in the thread (great idea thanks!!). Looks great to my eyes, and a lot of watch for the money. I can post more pics of the strap if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see more pictures (esp. wrist shots) as I'm very interested in this pvd bracelet. Will the fat Seiko spring pins fit it? Thanks!

*never mind, die is cast, ordered it.*


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sean779 said:


> I'd like to see more pictures (esp. wrist shots) as I'm very interested in this pvd bracelet. Will the fat Seiko spring pins fit it? Thanks!
> 
> *never mind, die is cast, ordered it.*


and will be returning it (Strapcode super engineer II pvd). I've had good experiences with Strapcode products, but not with my sample of this one. The screws connecting the links only go in one side--not the usual arrangement with screw heads on both sides. The shafts on these screws are quite thin.

I could unscrew the shaft a couple millimeters outside the link (not far enough out to pull it with fingertips/pliers) and the effort required to unscrew further meant I also had to put significant down pressure on the narrow slit on the screw head. This unavoidable downward pressure pushed the screw back into the link stripping the threads so that the screw went back into the link and wouldn't screw out--just unscrewed in circles while still being hard to circularly move.o|

I've had 15 years experience successfully shortening bracelets of all types but no success with this one. There was excessive loctite, which is not unusual, but when the screw shaft is too thin and the threads are overly delicate it takes minimal downward/circular pressure to strip them, especially when the screw is almost at its release point where the downward pressure is most likely to strip the delicate threads.

Luckily I purchased the bracelet from Amazon and can return it. The two posters above who also purchased this bracelet apparently? had little or no trouble shortening the bracelet so my experience might not be the norm.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Brush the bracket myself, can't stand e marks...









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I was considering selling my SSC017 because the bracelet was too uncomfortable for me. I loved the watch but I wasn't wearing it.

Luckily, I picked up a modified Anvil from a very generous member here. I love it now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a question about my SSC017. It looses time when I keep it in a drawer - about 5 minutes per week. But when I wear it consistently, it's fine. Does the movement have some sort of power save feature? I imagine of that was the case, it wouldn't just slightly slow - it would stop. Does anybody else store theirs in a dark place when they aren't wearing it?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> I have a question about my SSC017. It looses time when I keep it in a drawer - about 5 minutes per week. But when I wear it consistently, it's fine. Does the movement have some sort of power save feature? I imagine of that was the case, it wouldn't just slightly slow - it would stop. Does anybody else store theirs in a dark place when they aren't wearing it?


Mine is spot on -- however, mine is left on my desk, not in a drawer. In a discussion about bund straps it was mentioned that body heat also may have an effect on time regulation. ie: having the bund strap would block some body heat, hence the watch may run slower. There was no evidence produced for this argument. Is your drawer an ice box?


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> I have a question about my SSC017. It looses time when I keep it in a drawer - about 5 minutes per week. But when I wear it consistently, it's fine. Does the movement have some sort of power save feature? I imagine of that was the case, it wouldn't just slightly slow - it would stop. Does anybody else store theirs in a dark place when they aren't wearing it?


I don't suppose there is a lot of sunlight in your neck of the woods at this time of year. When you wear your watch, it probably spends quite a bit of time under the cuff of your shirt or jacket too, so it's most likely just not getting enough light. Simple as that. Instead of putting it inside a dark drawer when you don't wear it, leave your watch somewhere where the solar cell can absorb some daylight and get fully charged (I suspect it your watch is nowhere near fully charged at the moment, and the time spent in the dark makes things even worse).

If your watch still slows down when you don't wear it, even after leaving it in daylight when it's not being used, then (and only then) something is not right. Try leaving your watch in the light, and see how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm getting dangerously close to purchasing one of these. Trying to hold off in anticipation of bigger things....


----------



## granzzow (Apr 1, 2012)

Loving it so much !


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> I have a question about my SSC017. It looses time when I keep it in a drawer - about 5 minutes per week. But when I wear it consistently, it's fine. Does the movement have some sort of power save feature? I imagine of that was the case, it wouldn't just slightly slow - it would stop. Does anybody else store theirs in a dark place when they aren't wearing it?


I store mine in a drawer away from any light source. Mine has terrible power reserve; nowhere near the 6 months as the manual suggests. I actually sent it in for warranty work because of that issue and they said they "fixed" the movement. If they did, then these have very poor power reserves. My two Citizen EcoDrives are handled the same way and never have any issues.

That said, when I wear it consistently, I have no issues at all and it's very accurate and reliable.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Givin' her a little charge-up in the one little strip of sunlight that peeked through the blinds in my office:


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Taking a peak under the hood...


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

Joining the SSC club. Bought this 021 from a member here and it came on the bracelet, which immediately came off. It's currently on a Z20 rubber which came from my OM but I'm not like that combo either. The Z20 looks too small once it tapers down from the lugs. I'll put it on a NATO when I get home. Here's a quick pic on it with the Z20.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

Cool shot of the movement! Thanks for taking.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Have we talked about this? A good friend of mine just gave me a heads up. The end links have been recalled. They say extreme force might deform the end links.

ƒZƒCƒR�[ 200mƒ_ƒCƒo�[ƒYƒEƒIƒbƒ`‚ð‚²�w"ü‚Ì‚¨‹q-l‚Ö


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Taking a peak under the hood...


Thanks. Amazing to see the internals. Nice.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

sherfield2002 said:


> Joining the SSC club. Bought this 021 from a member here and it came on the bracelet, which immediately came off. It's currently on a Z20 rubber which came from my OM but I'm not like that combo either. The Z20 looks too small once it tapers down from the lugs. I'll put it on a NATO when I get home. Here's a quick pic on it with the Z20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually tend to keep coming back to putting my 017 on a Z20. I find it very comfortable and sharp looking. I'm in the minority and think the bracelet is nice. But I would prefer it to taper.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Have we talked about this? A good friend of mine just gave me a heads up. The end links have been recalled. They say extreme force might deform the end links.
> 
> ƒZƒCƒR�[ 200mƒ_ƒCƒo�[ƒYƒEƒIƒbƒ`‚ð‚²�w"ü‚Ì‚¨‹q-l‚Ö


Interesting. I would like to learn more about this.

But here is my question. What is "extreme force"? That it is a relative term. Solid end-links have the propensity to deform under "extreme force", whatever that is. It's kind of a "duh" statement, much like Toyotas that speed out of control when the driver pushes the accelerator pedal instead of the brake pedal; there's really no need for a recall.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Have we talked about this? A good friend of mine just gave me a heads up. The end links have been recalled. They say extreme force might deform the end links.
> 
> ƒZƒCƒR�[ 200mƒ_ƒCƒo�[ƒYƒEƒIƒbƒ`‚ð‚²�w"ü‚Ì‚¨‹q-l‚Ö


First I've heard of it. 
I have the Pepsi and the blue version, both with the SS bracelet. I've de-blinged both, and love wearing them.
The only possible replacements seem to be bracelets that fit the Sumo, and they're expensive. Although I read somewhere that the Strapcode Endmill endlinks will fit.
Could you post more details about the recall procedure when they become available?
Thanx
francobollo


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> Interesting. I would like to learn more about this.
> 
> But here is my question. What is "extreme force"? That it is a relative term. Solid end-links have the propensity to deform under "extreme force", whatever that is. It's kind of a "duh" statement, much like Toyotas that speed out of control when the driver pushes the accelerator pedal instead of the brake pedal; there's really no need for a recall.


Yeah, they are not really clear about it. The direct translation is "unreasonable force." They say for normal use, no problems though.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

francobollo said:


> First I've heard of it.
> I have the Pepsi and the blue version, both with the SS bracelet. I've de-blinged both, and love wearing them.
> The only possible replacements seem to be bracelets that fit the Sumo, and they're expensive. Although I read somewhere that the Strapcode Endmill endlinks will fit.
> Could you post more details about the recall procedure when they become available?
> ...


They say contact your local Seiko service center or the retailer you bought it from if you live in Japan.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the recall is for V175-0AD0 and V175-0CF0.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

hiro1963 said:


> They say contact your local Seiko service center or the retailer you bought it from in Japan.


I checked both Seiko USA and global sites, but no info available. The recall was originally announced three months ago in Japan.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Just snagged a minty SSC021 modded with a double domed/AR coated Yobokies sapphire crystal off ebay.....[seller's pics]



















Depending on when it gets here, it will go on a 5-ring Maratac Zulu until the 20mm Maratac Elite with yellow stitching shows up.

This thing would be absolutely sick if someone made a SEL BOR bracelet with the MM clasp......


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> Just snagged a minty SSC021 modded with a double domed/AR coated Yobokies sapphire crystal off ebay.....[seller's pics]
> This thing would be absolutely sick if someone made a SEL BOR bracelet with the MM clasp......


I'd even take a FEL (Folded End Link) BOR for my two.
francobollo


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Interesting. I'm actually sitting right on the fence of getting one of these. And since I'm a cheap-o, I was going to go for the Pepsi on the dive strap and avoid the bracelet anyway. But not just based on that; I have mainly black dial watches and I finally want to get something in blue. Since I'm a nato fan, I'd have no problem foregoing a bracelet if necessary... I feel that since I missed out on the Caesars this is sort of it's informal replacement. I know, not really the same, but sort of filled similar roles.

But dat recall. Not that I knowingly intend to place 'unreasonable force' on a bracelet but it seems like a no brainer anyway... if you hit that one-in-a-million-bracelet-snag and jam extremely hard, pretty much any stamped endlinks will go. Everyone should know this-- you just bank on the hope it never happens. But having folded endlinks isn't the end of the world... barring a freak accident if you are half-mindful and don't snag it, you shouldn't have too many issues with them breaking on you.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Watch companies should follow Seiko's lead and recall all folded endlinks. ;-)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Seiko Solar Chronograph Divers SSC017


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I did it, I ordered an SSC031. This is a rare semi-unexpected treat; I wasn't going to buy one any time soon as of yesterday... bless amazon gift cards. =) Off and on since these launched I've kind of wanted one, but never could really justify it, especially with a semi-big (for my budget) purchase planned for me coming in the next couple months. A few months ago I started wanting to commit to something with a blue dial. 

This one checks a lot of boxes; I'm a big fan of white hands as well as the SKX hands. Applied indices. Black date wheel. First chrono diver and first Solar. Future upgradeable with sapphire; moddable with bezel swaps (I would like to try the all black bezel insert at some point). It's like Seiko smashed together the Caesar chrono with an SKX diver.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Are these Seiko solar watches pretty reliable?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Shawnny said:


> Are these Seiko solar watches pretty reliable?


The recall was on the bracelet. That was a close one.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Shawnny said:


> Are these Seiko solar watches pretty reliable?


Oh yeah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

Just got one of mine back from MCWW, where it received a sapphire crystal and a subdued black finish.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

robfurrow said:


> Just got one of mine back from MCWW, where it received a sapphire crystal and a subdued black finish.


Nice! What was the turn-around time like?

-T


----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

tfinnan said:


> Nice! What was the turn-around time like?
> 
> -T


9 months with very consistant communication and status updates.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

robfurrow said:


> 9 months with very consistant communication and status updates.


Wow. That's a long time. Looks great though!

-T


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Gotta love the double domed sapphire


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Having only had it out of the box for an hour, I do love it so far. Bezel is good, turns easier than my SKX but still has that 'safe dial' feel and clickeyness. The chrono buttons so far are a little hard for me to grip, so it's a little rough to unscrew/screw in. Hoping they will clear up after a few tries, but the chrono feature is just a cool extra for me and not a major factor in the purchase.

It doesn't wear too big, or at least I don't find it too big, and I have a 6.5/6.75" wrist. But I'm pretty forgiving on size (as long as it's not just _ridiculous_). I thought it would be a little thinner than it is, but not a big deal.

The pics are of the first two straps I tried. A regimental Nato and a Maratec Elite. The stock strap is unwearable for me, at least under a shirtsleeve as the tail end of the strap is waaaay too long. This is a common comment on these straps from the smaller wrist set, but I generally don't wear the stock straps either way. It goes into the drawer with the rest of them.

My only official gripe about this watch is it's left side; it fits the watch fine, it's just boring. It's not sculpted or shapely or anything... it just exists... a big broad surface... haha. If that makes sense. Kind of a nitpick to be honest; the rest of it is pretty awesome! =)

Anyway, looking forward to, for the first time, some sweet Seiko grab and go technology.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 1328605
> 
> 
> View attachment 1328606
> ...


I have been trying to hold off buying one of these Pepsi' but it's getting harder to do day by day. My 017 needs some solar company!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, I need a SSC015. Where are you guys getting good deals on these?


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Shawnny said:


> Ok, I need a SSC015. Where are you guys getting good deals on these?


Take a look on Amazon! They have the Pepsi for $165.00 with free shipping!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

CWBYTYME said:


> Take a look on Amazon! They have the Pepsi for $165.00 with free shipping!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The SSC015 is the black with red version. I think I like that better then the Pepsi ones. I'm planning black vintage leather with red stitching.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

My SSC019P1 on Zulu band


----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

Finally got my MCWW Solar Chronograph back and on a proper strap. The Sapphire crystal looks amazing in the sun.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Pepsi Photo Bonanza

































































Been taking way too many pictures of this over the past couple days. Liking it more and more. I actually like it the most on Maratec Elite so far. Some people don't like the 20mm lug size on this, I actually love it. I have a smaller wrist, so it's less of a problem for me to have a smaller band. I mostly wear watches with 22mm wide bands, with a couple 20's and an 18mm, so it's nice to have another 20mm in the collection. But the guys with bigger wrists, if you're already used to 22 or 24 I could see how this might be lacking. I think with a wider band it would feel like a hulk on me. This is my first official Pepsi I guess, though my Citizen NY2300 I've had for a while has a Pepsi bezel but a black dial. This is my first blue dial diver. On the Maratec Elite it looks a lot like a higher tier watch. I got it for 165 on Amazon, but to me there's something about it that makes it look like a 4 or $500 watch (eee, not that I'm about that aspect of watches, it just honestly looks like a high quality product =). I think I'm likely going to add a sapphire somewhere down the line.


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

CWBYTYME said:


> I have been trying to hold off buying one of these Pepsi' but it's getting harder to do day by day. My 017 needs some solar company!


Feel free to use the edit feature when posting- no need to repost all those large photos...


----------



## BlindPanic (Sep 2, 2008)

Did a little modding:





















The camera on my HTC really isn't up to the job (a least I think it's the camera).
Anyway, I'm pretty pleased with the result.

Extra pic on a 22mm flatvent

I swapped the case of a SSC015(red hands) and SSC021(yellow hands, black bezel/crown/pushers) and painted the red stripe on the crown (Used Revell paint).


----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

BlindPanic said:


> Did a little modding:
> 
> View attachment 1340934
> 
> ...


Looks good. Can you please detail what you did?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

robfurrow said:


> Looks good. Can you please detail what you did?


It looks like he swapped the crown, buttons and bezel off the black/yellow model to silver versions. Nice little subtle change.


----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

I thought maybe easier that he replaced the original red hands with yellow ones.... not sure what exactly was done but I like it, none the less.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

robfurrow said:


> I thought maybe easier that he replaced the original red hands with yellow ones.... not sure what exactly was done but I like it, none the less.


Or yea maybe he swapped the guts from the black/yellow into another one's case. That would be less work than changing the buttons, etc.


----------



## BlindPanic (Sep 2, 2008)

I swapped the case of a SSC015(red hands) and SSC021(yellow hands, black bezel/crown/pushers) and painted the red stripe on the crown (Used Revell paint).
Tried to make the look as simple as possible. it's really simple to do if you have both watches, still would like to improve the visibility of the minute counter. (had Seiko moved the minute counter to the central position like a tag aquagraph it would be so close to my perfect watch)


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Been planning a Sumo purchase for months now, and this thread has completely derailed that plan. How am I going to free up space in my already full watch box for both?


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

I surrender, been looking at the Pepsi model since before Christmas , pulled the trigger on amazon for $158.18. Now the waiting begins!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

CWBYTYME said:


> I surrender


Too funny, my first laugh of the day!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dinexus said:


> Been planning a Sumo purchase for months now, and this thread has completely derailed that plan. How am I going to free up space in my already full watch box for both?


Its this dang forum. I've been planning a Dagaz for a few months now, then this chrono came out of nowhere on me, because I wasn't seriously interested in one until some xmas amazon gift cards came my way. And now, in another thread, I discovered this Seiko 5 Spacewalk, which I think could become realistic come tax return time.

This... place... is....... *E*_v_iL....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Another Solar pic bonanza, lol.

I got this Solar 12 days ago and -- except one time out where I did take out an auto -- I've worn only _it,_ since. My typical fare is generally the silver/black divers with SS or black bezels. Kind of the plain vanilla of each model. So this was a unique purchase for me in a lot of ways. In my earlier Seiko-era days (since the seik-ness set in hehe) I thought of Pepsi divers as the ones that guys would get only because all the other colors were out of stock >< !! lol.... Slowly they grew on me, but it took a while. Last thing is I need is a 009, but I mean, if it ever came around to really wanting one I don't think it would be hard to end up with one.

This is also my first watch that's not an auto and not a typical 'gotta change the battery every few years' quartz. The 'worry-free for a very long time' solar aspect is cool and if it works as expected, that's an awesome feat. There's a translucency to the dial that you can see around the date window. I figure that's part of the solar-ness.

















Again, amazing with the Maratec elite.

















Just wanted to post some observations about the watch having worn it almost 2 weeks straight.


----------



## superhero (Sep 24, 2013)

Ordered my SSC017 on December 31 (Honey, I just HAD to. I get 5% cash back from Chase if I buy from Amazon before the end of the year!)

Overall impressions:
- Love the texture on the bezel.
- "Pearl" at the bezel 12 o'clock is dead center.
- Didn't realize the case was polished. Would have preferred a brushed look.
- It's THICK. Compared to my dress watches anyway.
- Bracelet is terrible...

So I took off the bracelet and ordered a "premium" NATO strap from Crown and Buckle. Strap arrived quickly (would definitely buy from C&B again). It's exactly what I ordered, but what I ordered isn't exactly what I wanted, if that makes sense. Strap has a 4th ring which I wanted. But I didn't notice the strap thickness was only 1.25mm. After wearing it, would have preferred something a bit thicker. Oh well... at least NATo and ZULU straps are a piece of cake to change, guess I'll just have to get a few more.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Gotta love this Yobokies double domed sapphire. The readability at extreme angles is unbelievable.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

New models spotted by Singapore's forum member locally today... seems to be released these few days...


>


These 2 are...
SSC237








which somewhat looks color themed like...









SSC239








and this looks to be...









seems that only 2 models is released... and the initial designs had leaked some time back.
PhilippineWatchClub.org • View topic - Upcoming Japanese watches

Thailand's 666pc limited edition SSC241 seems better... and livelier...


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Ed.YANG said:


> New models spotted by Singapore's forum member locally today... seems to be released these few days...
> 
> These 2 are...
> SSC237
> ...


I'd be all over one with a white dial and a white and red Pepsi bezel!!!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

My new Pepsi came yesterday, got to troll this thread to check out some straps , the stock rubber does not impress me a bit!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Watch-U-Say? said:


>


Exactly.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

fluppyboy said:


> Exactly.


Plus those mockups were horribly fake. You can tell on the bezel.

I mean these new ones aren't godawful, because the watch is still a good piece. Those color combos are just a little bold for me. It was enough getting up the nerve to get a Pepsi while my usual diet is black and silver all the way. =)

But that holiday one is pretty nasty. It's literally ONLY appropriate for Christmas time. Or I guess for people who just dig it!


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Really Digging the watermelon colored one ALOT good thing they aren't available in the USA :-d


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Those new models have me craving pizza...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

CWBYTYME said:


> My new Pepsi came yesterday, got to troll this thread to check out some straps , the stock rubber does not impress me a bit!


That's funny. Everybody hates the stock Seiko rubber straps. I like them a lot.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> That's funny. Everybody hates the stock Seiko rubber straps. I like them a lot.


I saw one today in a shop when I was getting my Citizen Promaster SST sized. I didn't like it.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

After backtracking this thread a bit, I'm trying a MM300 rubber strap.Maybe a search for BC but this will work for now!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Just a heads up - the Dagaz triple D strap is almost identical but close to a third of the price of the MM300 waffle strap.



CWBYTYME said:


> After backtracking this thread a bit, I'm trying a MM300 rubber strap.Maybe a search for BC but this will work for now!
> View attachment 1350007
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Just a heads up - the Dagaz triple D strap is almost identical but close to a third of the price of the MM300 waffle strap.


Thanks thrifty, have one on order but until it arrives, i borrowed this from my orange sumo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I have an MM300 waffle and have used it with a BFK, my Sumo, and plan to find it a home on a SSC015 that I have incoming. It is a very versatile strap.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

The BFK rubber strap is awesome on my 021.


----------



## NalaJr (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey all,

BEAUTIFUL stuff everyone... I really like the looks of these Chronos from Seiko. One thing I don't know is how big these watches are. Can you all tell me what the size of the case is? I've read all sorts of different info on it from 41mm, 42mm and on up to 47mm. So, I'd like to KNOW for sure before I buy one. I like BIGGER watches and hope that it is on the bigger side. Please list the case size without the crown please so I can know for sure.

Thanks

Nalajr


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Nalajr,

The diameter of the bezel is 43mm. About 47~48mm including crown.



NalaJr said:


> Hey all,
> 
> BEAUTIFUL stuff everyone... I really like the looks of these Chronos from Seiko. One thing I don't know is how big these watches are. Can you all tell me what the size of the case is? I've read all sorts of different info on it from 41mm, 42mm and on up to 47mm. So, I'd like to KNOW for sure before I buy one. I like BIGGER watches and hope that it is on the bigger side. Please list the case size without the crown please so I can know for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Hi Nalajr,
> 
> The diameter of the bezel is 43mm. About 47~48mm including crown.


I don't have calipers or anything but I just threw up a tape measure to mine and this statement seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

robfurrow said:


> Finally got my MCWW Solar Chronograph back and on a proper strap. The Sapphire crystal looks amazing in the sun.


Looks awesome! Congrats, man.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

NalaJr said:


> Hey all,
> 
> BEAUTIFUL stuff everyone... I really like the looks of these Chronos from Seiko. One thing I don't know is how big these watches are. Can you all tell me what the size of the case is? I've read all sorts of different info on it from 41mm, 42mm and on up to 47mm. So, I'd like to KNOW for sure before I buy one. I like BIGGER watches and hope that it is on the bigger side. Please list the case size without the crown please so I can know for sure.


42.75 Diameter
13.5mm Thickness
49.2mm Lug-to-lug

That green/orange one would look pretty cool if there was no orange and the whole bezel was green.


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Black or blue Isofrane for my SSC 017? Thoughts? 

Sent from my ME302C using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mine on Monster Bracelet. Let me know what ya think. Personally, I prefer this one to the OEM


----------



## amb3rgris (Oct 2, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Mine on Monster Bracelet. Let me know what ya think. Personally, I prefer this one to the OEM


I like it! But I did the same with my ssc021 which didn't come with a bracelet. After I put my srp309 on a SuperEngineer II, I tried the monster bracelet on the solar and really liked it. I think there's a slight weirdness at the lugs due to the fit of the monster straight/flared end links, but I love the smooth flow of the links with this case.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> Mine on Monster Bracelet. Let me know what ya think. Personally, I prefer this one to the OEM


De-Blinged OEM for me.
Mine looks great on it.
Scroll back through the thread for some very nice pics of the Pepsi on brushed OEMs.
francobollo


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

In my opinion, they are just not a good match.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+1



Shawnny said:


> In my opinion, they are just not a good match.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

A MattR of Time said:


> Just snagged a minty SSC021 modded with a double domed/AR coated Yobokies sapphire crystal off ebay.....[seller's pics]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see a side angle shot of the crystal if possible.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

dasmi said:


> I'd love to see a side angle shot of the crystal if possible.


Post #689


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> Post #689





A MattR of Time said:


> Gotta love this Yobokies double domed sapphire. The readability at extreme angles is unbelievable.


This one! I kinda don't like the moat on the inside of the bezel.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Shawnny said:


> This one! I kinda don't like the moat on the inside of the bezel.


I agree with you. It appears an unfit, not horrible or anything, but one should be noted, discussed.


----------



## BlindPanic (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the hole size of the hands? (I want to replace them)


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if the curved end lugs on the Super Engineer 2 that is made for the Sumo will fit the ssc-xxx models? 

Sent from my ME302C using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Shawnny said:


> This one! I kinda don't like the moat on the inside of the bezel.


Beats the snot out of the stock, boring, flat hardlex.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

sheepdog812 said:


> Does anyone know if the curved end lugs on the Super Engineer 2 that is made for the Sumo will fit the ssc-xxx models?
> 
> Sent from my ME302C using Tapatalk


I've been waiting for almost a month now for someone to pick up on my previous post about the Sumo/Solar Diver Bracelet swap, so thanks for bringing it up. 
According to this link, the bracelet from the SSC-XXX models fit the Sumo.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-sumo-thread-368229-80.html#post6565232
So........... stands to reason that the reverse will work.
I'm waiting with bated breath for some one to post a pic with a solar diver on a Sumo BOR from Yobokies.
Hope this helps.
francobollo


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you Francobollo, looks like it will work! 

Sent from my ME302C using Tapatalk


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

sheepdog812 said:


> Thank you Francobollo, looks like it will work!
> 
> Sent from my ME302C using Tapatalk


You're welcome.
Let us know how you made out with the swap.
Pics would be nice ;-)
francobollo


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Will do, just placed my order and will let you know (with pics of course lol). 

Sent from my ME302C using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The Sumo lugs look to be longer than the SSC, I am interested to see how this will work.



francobollo said:


> I've been waiting for almost a month now for someone to pick up on my previous post about the Sumo/Solar Diver Bracelet swap, so thanks for bringing it up.
> According to this link, the bracelet from the SSC-XXX models fit the Sumo.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-sumo-thread-368229-80.html#post6565232
> So........... stands to reason that the reverse will work.
> ...


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Franco, I was just reading further in that thread (page 90) and someone else posted a pic of their sumo with the bracelet off of their ssc017. Another member asked if the end links dropped right in and the op said that they fit perfectly. That's a good sign. 

Sent from my ME302C using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I just joined the club with this 015. The chapter ring is off, most noticeably at the 6 & 9, no biggie for a beater. I will have to try the bracelet on my Sumo when I get it back from Jack after some watch surgery.









Got lume?


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thrifty, I'd like to see how that turns out when you get your Sumo back. Thanks! 

Sent from my ME302C using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

You got it.



sheepdog812 said:


> Thrifty, I'd like to see how that turns out when you get your Sumo back. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ME302C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

A MattR of Time said:


> Beats the snot out of the stock, boring, flat hardlex.


true in terms of hardness but the stock, boring, flat hardlex doesn't have a dirt collecting moat around it.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Sean779 said:


> true in terms of hardness but the stock, boring, flat hardlex doesn't have a dirt collecting moat around it.


Psssst.....it's a 200m ISO rated diver....... it's made to get wet! <gasp> Getting stuff wet usually cleans it. Stop wearing divers on over priced leather straps, and get them wet once in a while....

Take a look at all the pics posted in this thread... they all have gaps between the bezel and crystal. As well as every SKX007/009/173 out there.....


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> true in terms of hardness but the stock, boring, flat hardlex doesn't have a dirt collecting moat around it.





A MattR of Time said:


> Psssst.....it's a 200m ISO rated diver....... it's made to get wet! <gasp> Getting stuff wet usually cleans it. Stop wearing divers on over priced leather straps, and get them wet once in a while....
> 
> Take a look at all the pics posted in this thread... they all have gaps between the bezel and crystal. As well as every SKX007/009/173 out there.....


Psssst.....he didn't say wet. He said dirt. Psssst.....he didn't say gap. He said moat. Psssst.....in fact, he said, "dirt collecting moat". Psssst.....a lot of people like leather on a diver. It gives a watch character and makes a watch unique. That's something steel and rubber can't do. In fact here's pages of them: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/leather-strap-diver-got-any-416039.html. Psssst.....those aren't gaps and they definitely aren't moats in the other watch pictures. No respected watch company would put a dirt collecting moat on their watch.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+1 These are tools - use them, scratch them, enjoy them.



A MattR of Time said:


> Psssst.....it's a 200m ISO rated diver....... it's made to get wet! <gasp> Getting stuff wet usually cleans it. Stop wearing divers on over priced leather straps, and get them wet once in a while....
> 
> Take a look at all the pics posted in this thread... they all have gaps between the bezel and crystal. As well as every SKX007/009/173 out there.....


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> +1 These are tools - use them, scratch them, enjoy them.


Just don't install a moat on them!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Unless you can find some teeny-tiny crocodiles to live in the moat - just a thought.



Shawnny said:


> Just don't install a moat on them!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> +1 These are tools - use them, scratch them, enjoy them.


Would it be fair to say the moat is the price *I* pay if *I* want domed sapphire? Or is the domed sapphire currently available peculiar in having a moat? I understand the moat doesn't bother* you.* I might choose to go for flat sapphire to achieve a better fit.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Unless you can find some teeny-tiny crocodiles to live in the moat - just a thought.


yer a big help o| :-d


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Shawnny said:


> No respected watch company would put a dirt collecting moat on their watch.


To put another way, domed sapphires don't need gutters to catch run off of rain and sea spray.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Unless you can find some teeny-tiny crocodiles to live in the moat - just a thought.


Wouldn't you also need a tiny draw bridge?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Shawnny said:


> Wouldn't you also need a tiny draw bridge?


and a loupe


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> and a loupe


Might as well put a castle in the middle of the moat!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Shawnny said:


> Might as well put a castle in the middle of the moat!


Or freeze it for a Lolo Jones mini bobsled run. vroom. I'm beginning to get the groove.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Haters gotta hate. But put a leather strap on a diver then refuse to get it wet....makes sense to me.

Anyway, no one is forcing you to go domed. As for me, I get my divers wet regularly so my divers get clean.... so I am not worried about it. I have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Well... THAT escalated quickly. LOL!! 

Sent from my ME302C using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Just a little comedy to raise a smile.



Sean779 said:


> yer a big help o| :-d


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol! 

Sent from my ME302C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sistema1927 (May 15, 2013)

I told myself that I was not going to buy a watch this month. Then I discovered this thread. SSC031 and two new NATOs incoming.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Welcome to the club. Some pics would be great when it arrives.



Sistema1927 said:


> I told myself that I was not going to buy a watch this month. Then I discovered this thread. SSC031 and two new NATOs incoming.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> Haters gotta hate. But put a leather strap on a diver then refuse to get it wet....makes sense to me.
> 
> Anyway, no one is forcing you to go domed. As for me, I get my divers wet regularly so my divers get clean.... so I am not worried about it. I have bigger fish to fry.


99% of dive watches never see a drop of water.



The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Just a little comedy to raise a smile.


That's all it was.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Most of my watches have been divers. I'm not a diver but like to wear a watch that is built tough and can handle a beating.



Shawnny said:


> 99% of dive watches never see a drop of water.
> 
> That's all it was.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Most of my watches have been divers. I'm not a diver but like to wear a watch that is built tough and can handle a beating.


I agree!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Most of my watches have been divers. I'm not a diver but like to wear a watch that is built tough and can handle a beating.


and water, in whatever shape.


----------



## Sistema1927 (May 15, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Welcome to the club. Some pics would be great when it arrives.


Your wish is my command:


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great. I may end up trying to trade my 015 for a Pepsi version.



Sistema1927 said:


> Your wish is my command:


----------



## Sistema1927 (May 15, 2013)

I like this strap even better than the red/white/blue:


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sistema1927 said:


> I like this strap even better than the red/white/blue:


a breathtaking combo. Didn't like the pepsi much until this photo.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

That is a great combo.



Sistema1927 said:


> I like this strap even better than the red/white/blue:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I owe you guys a better pic of this combo... even though it might be a bit much toward the theme, I think it still works perfect in some ways.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow its been a while since I've been here but this thread grew! Glad to see everyone enjoying their ssc. Posted this picture over a year ago which is on page 26.









But here are more images of the before and after mod with the help of a dremmel. Just in case anyone with the monster bracelet want to do the same.



















This has been one of my favorite watch to wear since I bought it on Sept 2012. I switch between my modified bracelet for formal and the one below for casual wear. It's a 24mm thick straps with the end cut to fit.




























Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice mods to those straps - they look great.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

The black leather strap looks great. Unfortunately, I don't think there is a bracelet that looks better then the stock bracelet.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Agreed - especially after the center links have been deblinged.



Shawnny said:


> The black leather strap looks great. Unfortunately, I don't think there is a bracelet that looks better then the stock bracelet.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Agreed - especially after the center links have been deblinged.


Double agree!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Shawnny said:


> The black leather strap looks great. Unfortunately, I don't think there is a bracelet that looks better then the stock bracelet.


It's a bit of a load this watch. I've got mine on a 24mm Ocean7 rubber strap cut appropriately (and haphazardly) for the lug width and the strap doesn't look wide.

The stock bracelet with its fitted endlinks makes it all of a piece.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 24, 2012)

Shawnny said:


> The black leather strap looks great. Unfortunately, I don't think there is a bracelet that looks better then the stock bracelet.


I myself like the tapered design and if they did that to the stock bracelet then it would've been perfect.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Good news bad news. I received my Super Engineer 2 (with the curved end links for the Sumo) in the mail today. Love the bracelet, It's a beast. The end links fit the curvature of the case, however, the spring bar holes don't line up. Apparently the lugs on the Sumo are just a bit longer. That's the bad news. The good news is, the end links from the factory bracelet will work with the Super Engineer without any mods. I personally prefer the look of this (especially after I de-bling the center of the end links) to the look of the straight bar (for lack of a better term) Super Engineer without any end links. Again this is just my personal preference. The Super Engineer is MUCH more substantial than the factory bracelet, especially in the clasp. It's also much more comfortable to me, but there are enough reviews about the bracelet itself on here without me getting into all of that. Here are a couple of pics:









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

One more pic off of the wrist.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I sold my OEM bracelet and was going to buy the Super Engineer 2, that sucks to hear that the holes don't line up.



sheepdog812 said:


> Good news bad news. I received my Super Engineer 2 (with the curved end links for the Sumo) in the mail today. Love the bracelet, It's a beast. The end links fit the curvature of the case, however, the spring bar holes don't line up. Apparently the lugs on the Sumo are just a bit longer. That's the bad news. The good news is, the end links from the factory bracelet will work with the Super Engineer without any mods. I personally prefer the look of this (especially after I de-bling the center of the end links) to the look of the straight bar (for lack of a better term) Super Engineer without any end links. Again this is just my personal preference. The Super Engineer is MUCH more substantial than the factory bracelet, especially in the clasp. It's also much more comfortable to me, but there are enough reviews about the bracelet itself on here without me getting into all of that. Here are a couple of pics:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Man, I've been eyeing this one for the past 2 weeks. The one with the blue on the bezel. I could have scored the one FS in our forum recently, and saw one in the flesh today. Wow. What a nicely priced Seiko with a TON of features! Amazing watch. 


Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Mounted mine on Jake's Triple D strap which IMO feels way better than the MM300 and at a better price point.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I even tried to like the bracelet so I de-blinged it, but I just can't get past the rattle of the hollow end-links. To me this is the only weak-point of the whole watch but throw on a zulu, MM300, or Jake's superb triple D and you have a winner every time!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

What he said 



hooliganjrs said:


> I even tried to like the bracelet so I de-blinged it, but I just can't get past the rattle of the hollow end-links. To me this is the only weak-point of the whole watch but throw on a zulu, MM300, or Jake's superb triple D and you have a winner every time!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

TitanCi said:


> Man, I've been eyeing this one for the past 2 weeks. The one with the blue on the bezel. I could have scored the one FS in our forum recently, and saw one in the flesh today. Wow. What a nicely priced Seiko with a TON of features! Amazing watch.


I just got the Pepsi 2 months ago and it has been on my wrist the most since then. Been kinda ignoring my autos... =\

But it is great. And I noticed on Amazon lastnight they reduced the price futher on the Pepsi on rubber and the Blue/Black on bracelet. I think the blue/Black is now like $166!! THATS CRIMINAL!! lol


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The Pepsi on rubber is $162 and change, that's a great price.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Just ordered the 017 from Amazon at $166.10. 

I've been looking at Chronographs for a bit and couldn't believe what a great value this seems to be. Also, the idea of it being very toolish vs a dress chrono means I'll actually wear it!

Thanks for all the contributions to this thread...great info!


----------



## practicalwatch (Oct 30, 2013)

My SSC017 is probably one of my favorites from my collection. I think it looks great on the ballistic strap.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

practicalwatch said:


> My SSC017 is probably one of my favorites from my collection. I think it looks great on the ballistic strap.


That's the strap I'm looking for but it seems so hard to find. May I ask where you got that? I checked all the usual suspects.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

wschofield3 said:


> That's the strap I'm looking for but it seems so hard to find. May I ask where you got that? I checked all the usual suspects.


Might have been from County Comm (looks like a Maratac with blue stitching to me), but I think they're currently out of stock of that model in 20mm. Bummertown.

Shop here anyway: CountyComm - Maratac? Stitched Composite Watch Bands


----------



## practicalwatch (Oct 30, 2013)

wschofield3 said:


> That's the strap I'm looking for but it seems so hard to find. May I ask where you got that? I checked all the usual suspects.


From a seller on ebay "strapped-for-time" I believe they have a website as well. Its been on my 017 for the last 6 months and its held up great. This is my work watch.


----------



## practicalwatch (Oct 30, 2013)

wschofield3 said:


> That's the strap I'm looking for but it seems so hard to find. May I ask where you got that? I checked all the usual suspects.


The shade of blue in the stitching matches the second hand and chrono hand almost perfectly.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Might have been from County Comm (looks like a Maratac with blue stitching to me), but I think they're currently out of stock of that model in 20mm. Bummertown.
> 
> Shop here anyway: CountyComm - Maratac? Stitched Composite Watch Bands





practicalwatch said:


> From a seller on ebay "strapped-for-time" I believe they have a website as well. Its been on my 017 for the last 6 months and its held up great. This is my work watch.


Thanks! I just ordered a Bonetto Cinturini 300D to see what that looks like. The strap on parcticalwatch's 017 is out of stock, but I'll keep an eye out for it.

Edit: Just purchased the one at Strapped for Time. Now I'll have two to try! Thanks again!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Been a big fan of these, especially on SKX007 too. Couple days ago I ordered 2 more in 20mm, with white stitching. At $6 I'm surprised he's able to keep any stocked, these straps are awesome and it's almost like they're a secret or something.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

I saw a while back in this thread that the Sumo bracelet may work with the SSC's, has that been confirmed?


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

I bought the Super Engineer 2 with the curved end links for the Sumo. The end links did not work with my 017, however, the end links from the original bracelet works great with the Super Engineer, especially after de-blinging them.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

sheepdog812 said:


> I bought the Super Engineer 2 with the curved end links for the Sumo. The end links did not work with my 017, however, the end links from the original bracelet works great with the Super Engineer, especially after de-blinging them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I would want SEL's though, and don't want to modify.

There has got to be something that will fit with SEL's since this watch is so popular....wouldn't you think?

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

My SSC017 arrived today. For the $$$, I think it's a bargain. Removed the bracelet first thing and since my BC 300D and ballistic didn't arrive, I threw it on a Maratac Nato for now.









Have a great weekend fellow WUS's!

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the look and the quality for the price, but the function comes up short. From the instructions I read, the chronograph simply stops after 60 minutes, severely limiting its utility. Having a 24-hour subdial instead of the usual 12-hour chronograph subdial leads me to think that the designers were confused about the purpose of the watch. And the "24", instead of "00", though incredibly common, is as incorrect a time here as it is on a $10K watch.

Too bad. I really wanted to like this watch. But I need to be able to use it.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

It suits me fine as I'll time an egg, use the bezel for parking meter feeding and it's 200m WR with decent construction for $200. If I'm timing anything for more than an hour, I'm sure not using a watch to do so.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the 24 hour subdial either but is still a nice watch.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to time things for over an hour, and a watch is what I have with me.


----------



## lenz (May 3, 2010)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-...urved-end-watch-band-seiko-skx007-983311.html

Anyone know if any of these bands would fit the seiko solar? I like the watch but not the band.


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Lenz, see my post on the previous page. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bender (Nov 23, 2007)

took a pic of this variant. better than the mockups. liked the green color on the chronograph second hands and the circles on subdial. if this also had a green dial, might have bought it but i'm still plenty satisfied with the Pepsi blue variant.


feb160012 by circuitedge, on Flickr


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I would go with the Pepsi version.



bender said:


> took a pic of this variant. better than the mockups. liked the green color on the chronograph second hands and the circles on subdial. if this also had a green dial, might have bought it but i'm still plenty satisfied with the Pepsi blue variant.
> 
> feb160012 by circuitedge, on Flickr


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

bender said:


> took a pic of this variant. better than the mockups. liked the green color on the chronograph second hands and the circles on subdial. if this also had a green dial, might have bought it but i'm still plenty satisfied with the Pepsi blue variant.
> 
> 
> feb160012 by circuitedge, on Flickr


That version should have a white or pearlescent dial, then it might be interesting.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Gotta ask a silly question. How do y'all like your solar chronos? Are they holding up well? I saw a thread or two that one or two of them had died early on. I'm thinking about picking one of these up but I really want a watch that is solid functionally. I can live with the bracelet because I can change that out if I have to but I can't live with a dud of a watch. Sell me on it boys!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

rosborn said:


> Gotta ask a silly question. How do y'all like your solar chronos? Are they holding up well? I saw a thread or two that one or two of them had died early on. I'm thinking about picking one of these up but I really want a watch that is solid functionally. I can live with the bracelet because I can change that out if I have to but I can't live with a dud of a watch. Sell me on it boys!


I love mine. It's hard to go wrong with a Seiko.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Shawnny said:


> I love mine. It's hard to go wrong with a Seiko.


I know. I have a Sumo. But, I was talking about the strength of this particular model. Are people having problems with it running properly? I had read that some had died or were having operational problems. I love Seikos but I am concerned because of the failures that people were experiencing. I am good to go if I can be confident that, if there were bugs early on with this movement, Seiko has worked the bugs out.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

rosborn said:


> I know. I have a Sumo. But, I was talking about the strength of this particular model. Are people having problems with it running properly? I had read that some had died or were having operational problems. I love Seikos but I am concerned because of the failures that people were experiencing. I am good to go if I can be confident that, if there were bugs early on with this movement, Seiko has worked the bugs out.


I haven't heard of bugs.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Unfortunately, my first sample started to show some problems after its first year. It would work properly for a day or two and started to loose time (minutes/ per day) without showing low charge or any other suspicious behaviour. All my Seikos have been extremely reliable. I'm afraid I just got a lemon, but I guess that's something that can happen to any brand, at any price.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

CMTFR said:


> Unfortunately, my first sample started to show some problems after its first year. It would work properly for a day or two and started to loose time (minutes/ per day) without showing low charge or any other suspicious behaviour. All my Seikos have been extremely reliable. I'm afraid I just got a lemon, but I guess that's something that can happen to any brand, at any price.


good to have your feedback.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Lemons are a fact of life and they are going to happen. It's pretty much impossible to tell if you have a lemon. WUS is a miniscule percentage of the watch buying public, so there are hundreds of thousands of problem-free watches out there per each one you hear about going bad here. There are also tons more problem ones we never hear about... but Seiko has QC tolerances and with that unfortunately bad watches get out. It happens, it happens with cars, homes, literally everything. No point in holding watches to a higher standard. =)

My chrono isn't a fair sample piece. I just got it, nearly 2 months ago. So far it's great, but it better be after that long! No plans of locking it in a drawer, it's gonna get at least ambient room light at all times. It kind of doesn't surprise me if people have problems with Solar watches but keep them inside a drawer. I know it's supposed to function to a degree without light, but when you are talking 6+ months, somehow it doesn't seem to fit the intended use/maintenance of the movement. There has to be some correlation, lol. But anyhow this is my first solar/fancy 'not just a battery' quartz, so I don't know what to expect. For now, I just expect the awesome capability of not having to set it after not wearing it more than a couple days.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> Lemons are a fact of life and they are going to happen. It's pretty much impossible to tell if you have a lemon. WUS is a miniscule percentage of the watch buying public, so there are hundreds of thousands of problem-free watches out there per each one you hear about going bad here. There are also tons more problem ones we never hear about... but Seiko has QC tolerances and with that unfortunately bad watches get out. *It happens, it happens with cars, homes, literally everything. No point in holding watches to a higher standard. =)
> *
> My chrono isn't a fair sample piece. I just got it, nearly 2 months ago. So far it's great, but it better be after that long! No plans of locking it in a drawer, it's gonna get at least ambient room light at all times. It kind of doesn't surprise me if people have problems with Solar watches but keep them inside a drawer. I know it's supposed to function to a degree without light, but when you are talking 6+ months, somehow it doesn't seem to fit the intended use/maintenance of the movement. There has to be some correlation, lol. But anyhow this is my first solar/fancy 'not just a battery' quartz, so I don't know what to expect. For now, I just expect the awesome capability of not having to set it after not wearing it more than a couple days.


Agreed!

Regarding the light exposition: I live in Europe (South) and we have more than a fair amount of exposition to the sun; trust me! ;-) b-)
My watch was never locked in a drawer and always had enough sun ligth to feed its possible needs, but...as we said, these things happen to any product at any price point. No big deal, just a fact of our industrialized world!

Now, truth be told, the Seiko Manual for the V176 movement cleary states and I quote: w_hen wearing the watch, make sure that the watch is not covered by clothing. _I may have done that...once or twice...:think:...and perhaps the poor thing could not breathe or see the world...:-d


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Changed the bezel on mine...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Looks good.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

rosborn said:


> I know. I have a Sumo. But, I was talking about the strength of this particular model. Are people having problems with it running properly? I had read that some had died or were having operational problems. I love Seikos but I am concerned because of the failures that people were experiencing. I am good to go if I can be confident that, if there were bugs early on with this movement, Seiko has worked the bugs out.


Never had a problem with mine, and I've had mine much longer than I've had my Blumo.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

fluppyboy said:


> Never had a problem with mine, and I've had mine much longer than I've had my Blumo.


Well, it seems the consensus is that the problems with this watch have been minimal. That's good. I like the looks and love the fact that you don't have to change a battery.

Good information guys. Thanks!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great on the Anvil.



fluppyboy said:


> Never had a problem with mine, and I've had mine much longer than I've had my Blumo.


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Fluppyboy, what can I say?!? You have just cost me the price of a new anvil!

I love the look of the SSC on the anvil! So much so that I ran and got the unused anvil from my watch box and my Pepsi solar.......and then was gutted to find that the anvil didn't fit....... I had forgot that I had ordered it for my SKX.

Guess I'll be going shopping again!

Great combo! 

Doh!


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Just in case anyone needs reminding of the detail on this great piece! Another great picture by Mrs kiter.


----------



## imaradiostar (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, at the risk of alerting the world and not being able to buy one for myself, has anyone seen the SSC015P3? It appears to have a factory jubilee band!








Jamie


----------



## imaradiostar (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe someone with access to the Seiko parts catalog could look up the part number for the jubilee band and see if it's available for purchase elsewhere.

Jamie


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

imaradiostar said:


> Ok, at the risk of alerting the world and not being able to buy one for myself, has anyone seen the SSC015P3? It appears to have a factory jubilee band!
> 
> View attachment 1396162
> 
> Jamie


Looks like there is a huge gap between the endlink and the case. You can see daylight thru it.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> Looks like there is a huge gap between the endlink and the case. You can see daylight thru it.


Are you talking about where the 30 is on the bezel? That's the polished case that you are seeing.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

imaradiostar said:


> Ok, at the risk of alerting the world and not being able to buy one for myself, has anyone seen the SSC015P3? It appears to have a factory jubilee band!
> 
> View attachment 1396162
> 
> Jamie


Chronograph.com seems to 'offer' a lot of watches NOT on factory strap/bracelet options. I'm not sure what the practice they are using but I don't think these watches come factory as shown. For instance I've seen them offer SKX with Jubilee, Oyster, President, NATO, Rubber, I've seen them offer 5's on leather (that almost always come on a bracelet). I don't think what they are doing is wrong, but they are selling 'new' watches with non-factory options and I just think it needs to be noted.....


----------



## imaradiostar (Apr 2, 2012)

A MattR of Time said:


> Looks like there is a huge gap between the endlink and the case. You can see daylight thru it.


I think Matt is right; that's a gap. I sent an email to them to ask if the band was a factory option. Here's what he said:



> Dear Sir,
> 
> The bracelet belongs to the SKX013 at 20mm wide and it was adapted for the SSC015.
> 
> ...


So it's readily available but probably not the right part. Perhaps with a little bending it could be made to sit flush but I have a doubt.

If I'm not mistaken the SKX013 is considered a medium case watch and this watch would be a large (or larger anyway) case so it's likely to be ill-fitting.

I wonder if Yokobies could make a proper fitted jubilee bracelet? I really enjoy the one on my pepsi SKJ but it's totally worn out. This watch with a new jubilee could take its place and the SKJ could be on a nato or rubber strap where it probably belongs.

Jamie


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Shawnny said:


> Are you talking about where the 30 is on the bezel? That's the polished case that you are seeing.


No it is not. It is daylight and you can see the inside of the bracelet/clasp area thru there.


----------



## imaradiostar (Apr 2, 2012)

I have my SSC017 on a black maratac elite with blue stitching, as shown earlier in the thread by other posters. It feels like it's taking forever to break in. Has anyone else experienced that?

Maybe I'm spoiled after years of wearing a kinetic with a really worn out and comfortable jubilee bracelet. I never even bothered with the stock stainless band on the SSC017 because I don't think it's very attractive.

Jamie


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

imaradiostar said:


> I have my SSC017 on a black maratac elite with blue stitching, as shown earlier in the thread by other posters. It feels like it's taking forever to break in. Has anyone else experienced that?
> 
> Maybe I'm spoiled after years of wearing a kinetic with a really worn out and comfortable jubilee bracelet. I never even bothered with the stock stainless band on the SSC017 because I don't think it's very attractive.
> 
> Jamie


I notice the Maratecs I bought more recently seem a bit stiffer than the ones I've had for a couple years now (erm, when they were new of course). But also the trick is you have to wear it almost non stop, and with that you'll tend to need to wash it once in while. I wash them with a little hand soap + an old toothbrush + warm/hot water. Dry with a towel, pinching the water out and/or letting it air dry. After a couple washes if it's not fully broken in I'd be pretty surprised.


----------



## imaradiostar (Apr 2, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> I notice the Maratecs I bought more recently seem a bit stiffer than the ones I've had for a couple years now (erm, when they were new of course). But also the trick is you have to wear it almost non stop, and with that you'll tend to need to wash it once in while. I wash them with a little hand soap + an old toothbrush + warm/hot water. Dry with a towel, pinching the water out and/or letting it air dry. After a couple washes if it's not fully broken in I'd be pretty surprised.


I just re-read this and I guess I missed the point last time. Are you saying a little warm water helps it to break in faster?

I bought 3 of those straps- two black ones with white stitching (for my ssb031 and as a spare) and a black one with blue stitching for my ssc017. They're definitely different- the black/white ones are a little thinner near the lugs and more comfortable when brand new. They also have more holes. I purchased those from countycomm. The black with blue stitching came from from an ebay seller called "jaysandkays" and it while it appears to have been made nearly identically, it's thicker near the lugs and only has 7 adjustment holes. I'e worn it almost every day this week all day at work and it's still not very comfortable. my wrist is about 7.5" and I have a prominent wrist bone (ulna) and that seems to be the problem. The strap doesn't wanna curve smoothly around that area.

Perhaps it's not really a maratac? It looks great and the construction appears to be identical other than the number of holes and the thickness near the lugs.

jamie


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

imaradiostar said:


> I just re-read this and I guess I missed the point last time. Are you saying a little warm water helps it to break in faster?
> 
> I bought 3 of those straps- two black ones with white stitching (for my ssb031 and as a spare) and a black one with blue stitching for my ssc017. They're definitely different- the black/white ones are a little thinner near the lugs and more comfortable when brand new. They also have more holes. I purchased those from countycomm. The black with blue stitching came from from an ebay seller called "jaysandkays" and it while it appears to have been made nearly identically, it's thicker near the lugs and only has 7 adjustment holes. I'e worn it almost every day this week all day at work and it's still not very comfortable. my wrist is about 7.5" and I have a prominent wrist bone (ulna) and that seems to be the problem. The strap doesn't wanna curve smoothly around that area.
> 
> ...


I washed mine as a result of normal wear. If you wanted to consider it part of the break in process, it would make some sense... I mean having worn one, have you not seen a need to clean the inside of the band?


----------



## imaradiostar (Apr 2, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> I mean having worn one, have you not seen a need to clean the inside of the band?


Oh, absolutely! I haven't worn it enough to really get it dirty yet. Of course, I've been swapping from watch to watch trying different bands for the last week or two. It's funny how you can wear the same thing for ages then suddenly you buy a new watch and all of your old watches need upgrades, too.

I ordered a black and blue nato band for the ssc017 but it's taking too long to arrive so I ordered a plain black one (amazon prime) so I'd have it in time for a work trip later this week. This is in addition to the Maratac elite (still waiting on correct spring bars) and some maratac rubber thing from county comm (also needs correct spring bars).

If things don't arrive before I leave town I'll be tempted to de-bling the stock bracelet and try it.

Jamie


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The deblinged stock bracelet actually looks very good.



imaradiostar said:


> If things don't arrive before I leave town I'll be tempted to de-bling the stock bracelet and try it.
> 
> Jamie


----------



## FCobra94 (Mar 16, 2014)

fluppyboy said:


> Never had a problem with mine, and I've had mine much longer than I've had my Blumo.


How did you modify the Watchadoo to fit? I have a SSC031 coming in a few days and unfortunately won't have any factory link pieces to work with given the factory rubber strap.

I ran across this but assuming it won't fit: Chronograph.com

Thanks!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

just little help, any experience with this strap, and if so would it fit on the ssc017?
cheers


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I have seen a few variations in the size descriptions of the diameter of the SSC chronograph series - from 43 mm to 44 mm (both including crown). Can anyone attest to the actual measurement? How about in comparison to the SBDC001 (Sumo)?

Thanks.


----------



## imaradiostar (Apr 2, 2012)

I spent the last week working on a pier in Key West. Ssc017 on a strapcode nato was the work watch of choice. Looks good on the water! My favorite work watch to date. It loves the salt and the sun!

Jamie

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHD Dad (Feb 17, 2006)

Picked one up a short while back but didnt like the Z20 strap or any of my other straps. Picked up this NATO off the 'bay and like it. Always wanted one of these watches and finally pulled the trigger on a used one here.

Excuse that speck of dust by the "C". I took this spur of the moment while enjoying some nice weather on the porch. That speck in the photo is driving me nuts when I see it.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

one more for the club:-!, my ssc017 arrived today, sorry for the awful photo:-s


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Excellent shot! I have those 2 same watches (almost). The Blue/black seiko solar diver chronograph and a black sumo. The Blue/black chronograph is sitting on a pvd black zulu and the sumo on the stock bracelet, couldn't ask for more in two awesome watches.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Excellent shot! I have those 2 same watches (almost). The Blue/black seiko solar diver chronograph and a black sumo. The Blue/black chronograph is sitting on a pvd black zulu and the sumo on the stock bracelet, couldn't ask for more in two awesome watches.


thanks mate, the ssc017 is such a nice watch for its price, took the same route as you, and almost everyone must say, ended up ordering a 3 ring black zulu for it,it really begs for nylon straps
cheers


----------



## Ugly Dude (Jul 7, 2013)

Any chance we could get a more direct pic of the Solar and Sumo for size comparison, please? Thank you.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Ugly Dude said:


> Any chance we could get a more direct pic of the Solar and Sumo for size comparison, please? Thank you.


----------



## Ugly Dude (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The Sumo definitely has more wrist presence.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Received my second-hand SSC031 last week and it is quickly becoming my favorite! Put it on a Waterborne strap today and now I like it even more!


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Pinot (Mar 24, 2010)

One more!!



















And a comparative pic with Sumo and Stargate:










I love it!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a nice looking diver you have there  I am sure I will pick up another one of those in the future.



DiveCon2007 said:


> Received my second-hand SSC031 last week and it is quickly becoming my favorite! Put it on a Waterborne strap today and now I like it even more!
> 
> View attachment 1438156


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

You have some great looking divers there - I have owned all three in the past.



Pinot said:


> One more!!
> 
> And a comparative pic with Sumo and Stargate:
> 
> I love it!


----------



## Ugly Dude (Jul 7, 2013)

Just got mine!


----------



## mrmojo (Jan 27, 2014)

And, here is mine! Have it for 3 days now, love it!


----------



## mrmojo (Jan 27, 2014)

And another one with its EDC buddy...


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice pic - I think the blue is the only one of those I have not owned. It's nice to see one with good chapter ring alignment.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Ugly Dude said:


> Any chance we could get a more direct pic of the Solar and Sumo for size comparison, please? Thank you.


Sure. Here they are, both at the same distance from the camera.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

new shoes


----------



## mrmojo (Jan 27, 2014)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Nice pic - I think the blue is the only one of those I have not owned. It's nice to see one with good chapter ring alignment.


Thank you Thrifty Nerd (nice nick by the way! ). Well, you can't tell from this pic, but there is actually a slight misalignment. I didn't notice it at first. The chrono seconds hand was not exactly on 12, so I had to adjust it by only one click. That's when I noticed the misalignment. It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

fluppyboy said:


> Sure. Here they are, both at the same distance from the camera.


Nice. Thank you for the picture. Puts things into perspective size wise.


----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

Just bought mine from a dealer in London for £165.00 . It has to be one of the most value for money diver watches . Solar , chrono , great bezel action and good bracelet . Rivals the iconic kinetic watches BFK for value and can be bought for half the RRP if you look around . Got mine from 
seiko-citizen-orient-direct on eBay 

The bezel colours are spot on , I got the blue black dial but the blue red is also a winner . Can't upload pictures but would have put a picture up if I could


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree, this watch is a lot of bang for your buck. I love mine.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Once I found the right strap-has seen a lot of wrist time!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Just got a 2nd solar chrono from Kohls(again) it is the version of this watch with a stainless steel case, metal bracelet, black dial and blackened tach bezel.


----------



## pavtu (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is mine, like it a lot


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a nice looking chrono.



journeyforce said:


> Just got a 2nd solar chrono from Kohls(again) it is the version of this watch with a stainless steel case, metal bracelet, black dial and blackened tach bezel.
> 
> View attachment 1449628


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

I also upgraded the bracelet to a watchadoo.. Good combo for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

An Anvil with solid end links is killer on that Pepsi chrono.



jprangley said:


> I also upgraded the bracelet to a watchadoo.. Good combo for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

Ugly Dude said:


> This looks great, would love some more pics.
> 
> How did you black out the case and pusher screw down? DLC? Cerakote? Thanks.


MCWW Stealth Cerakote treatment with a sapphire crystal.



























Got a bead blasted, blue one too:









They always put a smile on my face, when rushing out the door and I dont have time to fiddle with winding or setting time/date on the mechanicals.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk6105 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just got my SSC031 in the mail today! Absolutely love it. I have one small question, I have a feeling it's a dumb one, but I'll ask anyways. For the buttons that operate the chronograph function, do they maintain their water resistance when they are in locked and unlocked positions?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Sk6105 said:


> Just got my SSC031 in the mail today! Absolutely love it. I have one small question, I have a feeling it's a dumb one, but I'll ask anyways. For the buttons that operate the chronograph function, do they maintain their water resistance when they are in locked and unlocked positions?


When the pushers are screwed down they keep the watch's water resistance no matter what happens(i.e. if they get bumped etc) if you leave the pushers unscrewed, the watch will still maintain is water resistance BUT if you bump the pushers you may cause water to get in. The whole point of the screw down part of the pushers is to simply prevent the accidental pushing or bumping of the pushers when in the water. The actual lock part of the pusher is not a seal but just a way to prevent the pusher from being pushed in water.


----------



## Sk6105 (Feb 28, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> When the pushers are screwed down they keep the watch's water resistance no matter what happens(i.e. if they get bumped etc) if you leave the pushers unscrewed, the watch will still maintain is water resistance BUT if you bump the pushers you may cause water to get in. The whole point of the screw down part of the pushers is to simply prevent the accidental pushing or bumping of the pushers when in the water. The actual lock part of the pusher is not a seal but just a way to prevent the pusher from being pushed in water.


Thanks for the quick response and explanation. So basically using the function while underwater is an easy way to damage the watch?


----------



## Sk6105 (Feb 28, 2014)

Bad cell phone picture, but here is my ssc031 that came in the mail last night. Absolutely loving it so far!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats.



Sk6105 said:


> Bad cell phone picture, but here is my ssc031 that came in the mail last night. Absolutely loving it so far!


----------



## Ugly Dude (Jul 7, 2013)

How about some lume?










No camera tricks/ editing. Just a few seconds exposed to a high lumen flashlight and my camera phone.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ugly Dude said:


> How about some lume?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at this a good 10 seconds and wondered... why is it ugly??

=)

my lume shot:


----------



## Ugly Dude (Jul 7, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> I looked at this a good 10 seconds and wondered... why is it ugly??


Heh, sorry for the confusion! Just my attempt at a watermark.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I may be wrong, but I'd say so. Best bet would be to time yourself from the minute you start by the rotating bezel. It can be timed to the second, like a stopwatch, without compromising the movement. ;-)


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Never mind!


----------



## Orion88 (Dec 28, 2008)

My new SSC031. Fantastic watch for the price!


----------



## super_mario (Apr 15, 2014)

guys might i ask you how would this watch fit my 52mm wrist and how heavy is it?


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

It truly is an amazing watch, just got mine today, however I have one complain, the bracelet dosen't have solid end links.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

X.R. said:


> It truly is an amazing watch, just got mine today, however I have one complain, the bracelet dosen't have solid end links.
> View attachment 1467107


It is a great watch, I have the same model. I agree, my complaints are all with the bracelet; no solid end links and I don't like the polished center links (although a scotch brite pad can fix that). Enjoy your watch!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The bracelet is an easy fix. My issue with these watches is the useless 24 hr 3 o'clock sub-dial.


----------



## Flashbang (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks to this thread, I discovered this watch, and realized I WANT it real bad! Thank you all for sharing so much awesomeness! :-!

I placed an order today for the SSC031, along with a couple of NATO straps. Will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

Any idea if replacement bezel inserts are available? I've gotten some dings on mine and a little sharpie to cover it up only goes so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

SchrodingersCat said:


> It is a great watch, I have the same model. I agree, my complaints are all with the bracelet; no solid end links and I don't like the polished center links (although a scotch brite pad can fix that). Enjoy your watch!


I will, thanks


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> The bracelet is an easy fix. My issue with these watches is the useless 24 hr 3 o'clock sub-dial.


Right, speak of that, I wish it has 30 min and 12 hr chrono sub dials, instead of 60 min and 24 hr sub dials.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Had it since New Years, my Solar Chrono bezel now is funked up. =\

Noticed it last thursday, after wearing the watch on Wednesday night. Had no issues with the watch that night, didn't bump it or smack it on anything. Picked it up the next day and turned the bezel and it has that seize-y feeling, like the gasket is bunched up, or there's a peice of something gumming it up. It still turns, it still works, it's just not smooth and even anymore. it's all stuttery and clunky. Will have to get this checked out some day (I don't have the means to properly remove the bezel)...


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

How would one go about getting one of these bead blasted or having the polish removed? It's not something I want to do myself, would any jeweler be able to do it?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I've just returned from the Post Office with this baby:

Solar Diver by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Solar Diver by muchacho86, on Flickr

I've immiediatly put it on rubber strap


----------



## farcry33 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry for the bad photo, but this is my new Nomos Horween strap on my Seiko Scc017. A little long but I blame it on me losing weight which isn't a bad thing plus a little tail doesn't hurt anybody.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

^ Sasquatch wears a Seiko Solar!


----------



## farcry33 (Aug 20, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> ^ Sasquatch wears a Seiko Solar!


Hey at least I don't have a hairy back or chest; it could be worst.


----------



## pavlingm (Jun 19, 2014)

Here are some pictures of my Seiko SSC017 with handmade brown leather band:


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

nylofi said:


> Thinking about getting an SSCxxx but I think it might look small on my 7.5" wrist. Any pics of an SSCxxx on a 7.5" wrist for reference? Thanks!


Try 8.5" wrist.......still looks alright and not too small.....


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Well as you can see, I just got my SSC017 in and .........well no. I've had mine for about a year now.....but I just found this thread and read every page of it today! As some folks have said, this is my go to watch when I'm in a hurry......and it does get a lot of wear.....one of my faves. All my other watches are autos aside from this and my Kinetic. I actually DO love the bracelet, I have only two beefs with it, the first being that I like a wider bracelet and the second is that the center links do show desk scratches a bit more. I think I may de-bling it when it starts to look bad. I've seen a few nice mods here like the double domes sapphire )I don't mind the moat) and the one that made all the metal darker (can't remember what that's called). I still want to get a nice black NATO/ZULU strap for it soon just to change things up. Perhaps make myself a custom leather strap as well...... I do say that having such a thick wrist, this is about as small as I like to wear aside from my GMT Master II. LOVE THIS WATCH!!!! I may also want to get the yellow and black one as well.....

The one thing I question or have issue with are the pusher locks. Even though they are down all the way and I cannot push down the buttons, the locking rings still have a slight play in them.......I wonder if that indicates an out of position o-ring or something and will allow moisture in. Any thoughts?


----------



## jamal_GT (Jun 22, 2014)

I got the black bessel and I just buy this:


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yobokies has Hammer, BOR and Super Oyster for the Solar Chrono. I was wondering if anybody has tried these - and if they come with SELs?


----------



## jamal_GT (Jun 22, 2014)

I sturdy myself, I noticed that I like a watch for a few years only and later decide to sell. Hence I dont do any mod.
Now I hate my Seamaster after having it for 10 years.


----------



## jamal_GT (Jun 22, 2014)

I just change to Helson wire mesh bracelet. Helson selling it US$110 shipped.
I got from a guy. it is lightly used for US$72


----------



## Phil McCrackenn (Jul 25, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> Well as you can see, I just got my SSC017 in and .........well no. I've had mine for about a year now.....but I just found this thread and read every page of it today! As some folks have said, this is my go to watch when I'm in a hurry......and it does get a lot of wear.....one of my faves. All my other watches are autos aside from this and my Kinetic. I actually DO love the bracelet, I have only two beefs with it, the first being that I like a wider bracelet and the second is that the center links do show desk scratches a bit more. I think I may de-bling it when it starts to look bad. I've seen a few nice mods here like the double domes sapphire )I don't mind the moat) and the one that made all the metal darker (can't remember what that's called). I still want to get a nice black NATO/ZULU strap for it soon just to change things up. Perhaps make myself a custom leather strap as well...... I do say that having such a thick wrist, this is about as small as I like to wear aside from my GMT Master II. LOVE THIS WATCH!!!! I may also want to get the yellow and black one as well.....
> 
> The one thing I question or have issue with are the pusher locks. Even though they are down all the way and I cannot push down the buttons, the locking rings still have a slight play in them.......I wonder if that indicates an out of position o-ring or something and will allow moisture in. Any thoughts?


Wow! Is it Christmas already?


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

My SNE245, but with black band.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jun 15, 2014)

I read EVERY single post of this thread and ordered TWO SSC's (currently on their way) and I cant wait!
I ordered a SSC017 and SSC031 and the plan is to swap bands between the two giving me a rubber'd 17 and a diy 19


Will Post once they arrive.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I just got mine. The initial impression is quite positive. Aside from the folded end links, the bracelet links reminds me a little of the beefy bracelet from Ball watches Hydrocarbon series watches with the raised center links. I imgaine sooner or later, I will give the polished center links a brushed finish. And BTW, the folded end links doesn't rattles much on the wrist, so it doesn't bother me too much.

I like the screwed down chrono pushers. They adds a level of secuirty against accidental actuation.

The bezel turns too easily, maybe it can be fixed with bezel spring?

For the dial configuration. If they must have only a 60 min counter, I rather they got rid of the 24hr dial, and then do a 12-6 or 3-9 dial layout with 2 sub-dials only for a cleaner look.

But as is, its a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jun 15, 2014)

Just Arrived!!

Seems like i waited forever.
As soon as i opened the package and inspected the watches, i immediately changed out the bands.

































In my opinion, the 17 looks good with the stock rubber.
I did it because i will be wearing the SSc017 DAILY (and beating it up pretty good) for a while, Standby for a longterm daily-use SSC017 review in the future.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Elpimpo said:


> Just Arrived!!
> 
> Seems like i waited forever.
> As soon as i opened the package and inspected the watches, i immediately changed out the bands.
> ...


You got the best of both worlds, congrats! I was torn between the pepsi and the blue/black myself.


----------



## killerv (Jul 18, 2014)

robfurrow said:


> Got a bead blasted, blue one too:
> 
> View attachment 1450828


Alright, where did you get the 4 ring version nato with the blue stripe? thanks.

Just ordered the ssc017 and ran across this thread


----------



## TickTockMan (Mar 13, 2010)

I just ordered the SSC017 -- and you helped! The pictures in this thread pushed me over the edge. 

I'm still not sure about the stock bracelet. I may decide to just wear it. I like stainless bracelets: they slip under shirt cuffs easily, they don't absorb sweat, and they clean up well. I find them comfortable, as well.

Still, I think the bracelet is a little _*blingy*_ for my tastes, with the polished center links. I posted a thread in the Straps & Bracelets forum (https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/strap-seiko-solar-chrono-ssc017-1061068.html), and so far, the main constructive suggestion has been a Hirsch Performance strap that costs $116 -- way above budget for me. I'm considering options. One that intrigues me is the Hirsch Liberty (see: Hirsch LIBERTY Leather Watch Strap in BLACK | HirschStraps). Folks in the other forum seemed to think the Liberty wasn't a great choice for this watch. Do you agree? They seemed to think that this watch is busy enough in appearance that a strap needs some texture to balance that. (Another example: ballistic straps). I counter with the idea that the white stitching on the Hirsch may serve the same purpose.

-David


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

TickTockMan said:


> I just ordered the SSC017 -- and you helped! The pictures in this thread pushed me over the edge.
> 
> I'm still not sure about the stock bracelet. I may decide to just wear it. I like stainless bracelets: they slip under shirt cuffs easily, they don't absorb sweat, and they clean up well. I find them comfortable, as well.
> 
> ...


Brush the bracelet, if it's to blingy for you. Here's one that I did. It's about as easy as it gets.

From this:









To this:


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

nicely done. just scotch pads?



Shawnny said:


> Brush the bracelet, if it's to blingy for you. Here's one that I did. It's about as easy as it gets.
> 
> From this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

stockae92 said:


> nicely done. just scotch pads?


I used the green Scotch pads with the yellow sponge attached. The sponge gives you something to hold on to. Just scrub back and forth in a straight line, till you get what you want. Wear gloves though.


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ssc021 on panatime sea blue zulu







Ssc017 on leather 5 ring zulu


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ssc015 on panatime ocean blue zulu








Ssc017 on leather 5 ring Zulu


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Shawnny said:


> I used the green Scotch pads with the yellow sponge attached. The sponge gives you something to hold on to. Just scrub back and forth in a straight line, till you get what you want. Wear gloves though.


Thanks, I am thinking about brushing the center links of the bracelet ...


----------



## evan_rothman (May 4, 2014)

I agree fully.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

stockae92 said:


> Thanks, I am thinking about brushing the center links of the bracelet ...





evan_rothman said:


> I agree fully.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Elpimpo said:


> Just Arrived!!
> 
> Seems like i waited forever.
> As soon as i opened the package and inspected the watches, i immediately changed out the bands.
> ...


Love the fact you got two beauties...


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

I absolutely love the SSC017, would it be too large on a wrist size of 6.3" ?


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Just hanging by the pool:


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

New pic...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's mine, a great go-to watch:


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

On a wjean shark mesh, my favorite on this watch so far...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Only downside to this watch, for me, are the chrono pushers. They're hard to get going, one way or the other. I took pliars as a last resort once. Let's just say the watch is now mine. 

Works fine, just a bit rough around the pushers. Having the pushers out there ready to go makes the watch more involving.

Keep in mind that the locking pushers have nothing to do with water resistance, only preventing operation underwater. Why keep them locked? Unless you're underwater stoned.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Had it since New Years, my Solar Chrono bezel now is funked up. =\
> 
> Noticed it last thursday, after wearing the watch on Wednesday night. Had no issues with the watch that night, didn't bump it or smack it on anything. Picked it up the next day and turned the bezel and it has that seize-y feeling, like the gasket is bunched up, or there's a peice of something gumming it up. It still turns, it still works, it's just not smooth and even anymore. it's all stuttery and clunky. Will have to get this checked out some day (I don't have the means to properly remove the bezel)...


Glad to say this issue cleared itself up some weeks after the initial post. Been meaning to come back and mention it. It turns pretty much how it did before. No idea what was up but I never really got the watch wet either, so it really did do it by itself.


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice to hear.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## citizenkane67 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am looking in to swapping my red accents for the yellow accents for this watch. Is there any specific place I should look for something like that? Specifically the crown, second hand, and the chrono timer hand.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

citizenkane67 said:


> I am looking in to swapping my red accents for the yellow accents for this watch. Is there any specific place I should look for something like that? Specifically the crown, second hand, and the chrono timer hand.


would it cheaper just to sell one and buy another, instead of changing out all the parts?


----------



## canuckame (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a SSC019 the Pepsi model. Any recomendations for a good on line retailer?
Thanks


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Got mine thru amazon - had a great price of $162.00 could not pass it up!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I just woke up. 10 to 7. Didn't know whether it was morning or night. My SSC filled me in.


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

Got mine through amazon prime, I like it. Mine was 174-


----------



## NE2SW (May 14, 2013)

Hey everyone, Great thread! I'm a long-time lurker and first-timeposter on WUS!

I saw this watch on someone about a year ago and it has beenlingering in the back of my mind ever since! Last week I had the opportunity totry one on and I love it, but I have concerns about the movement.
Is this watch an automatic that just "charges" via sunlightor is it a true quartz? Does anyone know how this badboy will hold up toshock/impact (think military-type application)?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

NE2SW said:


> Hey everyone, Great thread! I'm a long-time lurker and first-timeposter on WUS!
> 
> I saw this watch on someone about a year ago and it has beenlingering in the back of my mind ever since! Last week I had the opportunity totry one on and I love it, but I have concerns about the movement.
> Is this watch an automatic that just "charges" via sunlightor is it a true quartz? Does anyone know how this badboy will hold up toshock/impact (think military-type application)?
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forum.

I don't have this particular watch, but I would not hesitate using it for rough duty.

I'm not sure what you mean by real quartz. This one would work without any light for several months.


----------



## NE2SW (May 14, 2013)

samael_6978 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I don't have this particular watch, but I would not hesitate using it for rough duty.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by real quartz. This one would work without any light for several months.


Okay thanks. I was under the impression that a quartz is (more or less) microchips and batteries with no moving parts...

I'm not really sure about the mechanics of the Seiko solar movement. I hear that automatic movements don't tend to respond well to shock (specifically from the recoil of firearms) and I thought this would be a good alternative.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

NE2SW said:


> Hey everyone, Great thread! I'm a long-time lurker and first-timeposter on WUS!
> 
> I saw this watch on someone about a year ago and it has beenlingering in the back of my mind ever since! Last week I had the opportunity totry one on and I love it, but I have concerns about the movement.
> Is this watch an automatic that just "charges" via sunlightor is it a true quartz? Does anyone know how this badboy will hold up toshock/impact (think military-type application)?
> Thanks in advance.


This watch will hold up to rough stuff just fine. It's a solar quartz watch so there aren't any moving parts inside like a automatic watch has. The biggest thing you'd have to worry about is the crystal because it isn't scratch resistant like a sapphire crystal is.


----------



## NE2SW (May 14, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> This watch will hold up to rough stuff just fine. It's a solar quartz watch so there aren't any moving parts inside like a automatic watch has. The biggest thing you'd have to worry about is the crystal because it isn't scratch resistant like a sapphire crystal is.


Thank you, that is what I was hoping. Now the hunt begins.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

People complain about the one hour chronograph timer and very few complaints about often very pricey mechanical bicompax two register chronographs with max. 30 minute timing capability. AFAIK there's few quartz analogue chronos with a 12 hr. subdial. Seiko often substitutes an alarm function at 6 instead of the 24 hour subdial. Not sure which one I'd want.


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 14, 2010)

How about this Prospex "Tunagraph" SBDL021J 








Not my watch and technically not a diver though it is 200m WR.
Weird one for sure.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

SSC015 works well with 20mm monster strap


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

stockae92 said:


> SSC015 works well with 20mm monster strap


That's how I wear mine (013), I have tried other straps for it (nato, zulu) but in the end my original monster strap works best.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

cpietras said:


> That's how I wear mine (013), I have tried other straps for it (nato, zulu) but in the end my original monster strap works best.


I also wear mine with MM300 strap with great success


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Like mine on my BFK strap, helps hide the lug gap!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Skyliner said:


> How about this Prospex "Tunagraph" SBDL021J
> View attachment 1643251
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I'd be all over that if it didn't have the compass bezel


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

canuckame said:


> I'm looking to buy a SSC019 the Pepsi model. Any recomendations for a good on line retailer?
> Thanks


I am looking to sell mine its a 7N42 for $75 plus shipping.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

The chronograph pushers have gotten some flak for feeling flimsy. They're not. I agree they're disagreeable to screw in or out, getting stuck at whatever end you screw to. It's hard to tell visually whether they're screwed in or out. This is painful to relate but mine was screwed open and I assumed it was stuck closed, and resorted to pliers to turn it counterclockwise to unscrew it. I used nearly all my strength to achieve this. Of course felt stupid when I realized it was stuck in the unscrewed position. Didn't hurt it at all. They're not flimsy, maybe because the threads are fine and so won't extend the stem out.

I now leave the pushers screwed open. It gives me immediate access to use the chronograph function. On most chronographs leaving the pushers open is not attractive since the pushers stick out on their thin stems, giving the impression they might sheer off if knocked. No problem with these because open or closed the stem is not exposed. 

The only "danger" in leaving the pushers unscrewed is the chance you might activate intentionally or accidentally the pushers under water. That's the only reason to lock down the pushers. It does not affect its water resistance when unscrewed. The advantage to the Seiko chrono pushers, as I said, is that when they're open you can't tell that visually, so aesthetics are not a factor. I now have immediate access to the chronograph function. If I dive, yes I will screw them down but otherwise leave them unscrewed. I like what Seiko has done there.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

high time I posted mine










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The black and blue of the 017 isn't exactly rare is it? Here's mine.


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't think of a better bang for the buck sports watch. Can you?


----------



## killerv (Jul 18, 2014)

Had the watch a couple of months, just got my wjean mesh in yesterday. Reused the Seiko clasp though.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

May as well join the party, love this watch!!





































chico


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

Friends, my SSC017 needs a set of endlinks: so far I only managed to find a complete bracelet but I cannot justify paying USD$120 por it... Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Luso308win said:


> Friends, my SSC017 needs a set of endlinks: so far I only managed to find a complete bracelet but I cannot justify paying USD$120 por it... Thanks in advance for any help!


Why does it need just the endlinks?


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why does it need just the endlinks?


I bought my watch second hand and one of the endlinks was pretty mashed up. To add insult to injury, I managed to loose it!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Luso308win said:


> I bought my watch second hand and one of the endlinks was pretty mashed up. To add insult to injury, I managed to loose it!


I really don't think you'll find anyone that wants to sell just the endlinks without the bracelet. You'll have much better luck tryingb to buy a complete bracelet or getting something like the Yokobies Anvil bracelet for Sumo which has endlinks that fit the Solar pretty well.


----------



## nav (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry for being late in the club. Could not resist the looks and value in this watch. I have been considering for a few months and finally pulled the trigger.
its diving in my aquarium when i took the photo.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Just ordered a time factors rally strap for my SSC021. Hoping to add to the Heuer Bund feel I'm already getting from the watch. Also hoping that the fat spring bars will fit!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not sure if I've posted in this thread already... but I've had my SSC for a couple of months now and its such a great watch! Great size, solar, timing bezel, chrono with screw in pushers.... just great!


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

On the Hudson River


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

andygog said:


> Just ordered a time factors rally strap for my SSC021. Hoping to add to the Heuer Bund feel I'm already getting from the watch. Also hoping that the fat spring bars will fit!


Finally got the rally strap on. Needed skinny spring bars from wjean.

Unfortunately, Tapatalk isn't letting me upload pics.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi There

I used to have a black stainless strapcode on my Solar, but never really liked the combo. I am much happier with it on a Nato as shown below. I also keep the pushers fully unscrewed as suggested previously in this thread. Much better!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

berni29 said:


> Hi There
> 
> I used to have a black stainless strapcode on my Solar, but never really liked the combo. I am much happier with it on a Nato as shown below. I also keep the pushers fully unscrewed as suggested previously in this thread. Much better!
> 
> ...


very nice combo.


----------



## newschool (Apr 5, 2009)

jwalther said:


> I can't think of a better bang for the buck sports watch. Can you?


Nope and thats why I'm buying this watch this week!

One big question for you guys, is it possible to change the bezel?

I love the pepsi bezel (was really thinking getting the skx009 just for that), but on the Solar Diver, it comes with a blue dial also and would prefer black dial.

So i was thinking getting the black and red version and then put the pepsi bezel on it. Possible?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

newschool said:


> Nope and thats why I'm buying this watch this week!
> 
> One big question for you guys, is it possible to change the bezel?
> 
> ...


The bezel can be swapped across the same family of watches, yes.


----------



## newschool (Apr 5, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> The bezel can be swapped across the same family of watches, yes.


OK and where would it be possible to buy a bezel only?


----------



## GunRunner (Nov 14, 2014)

I love my solar diver. I beat the heck out of this thing in Afghanistan, but I've never had any issues with it. The sun put a pretty good fade on the dial, but this poor thing was exposed to some pretty harsh conditions. I usually wear it on a tan zulu, but I do like the stock bracelet.


----------



## jamesindc (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm very interested in replacing the stock bracelet on my ssc017 with something nicer. I like the Super Oyster and the Endmill bracelets from strapcode.com.... The ssc017 takes a 20mm bracelet. Will the 20mm bracelets from strapcode fit the ssc017? Thanks.


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anybody have a stock bracelet they want to get rid of?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

For?


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> For?


Got my pepsi with rubber band and want to switch to the metal bracelet. Do you have one?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

jec1521 said:


> Got my pepsi with rubber band and want to switch to the metal bracelet. Do you have one?


You can get a much better bracelet than the one the solar comes with. Get yourself a Super Oyster or a Watchadoo/Yobokies Anvil.


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> You can get a much better bracelet than the one the solar comes with. Get yourself a Super Oyster or a Watchadoo/Yobokies Anvil.


Yes I know thank you. But even if I eventually get a watchadoo or anvil I will want the stock endlinks.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

jec1521 said:


> Yes I know thank you. But even if I eventually get a watchadoo or anvil I will want the stock endlinks.


If you get a Yobokies Anvil with Sumo end links that fits the Solar very well.


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> If you get a Yobokies Anvil with Sumo end links that fits the Solar very well.


I heard that the sumo endlinks dont fit because of something with the length of the lugs. Do you know the anvil sumo links work 100% If so I'm ordering tonight!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I use a Sumo Anvil bracelet on my Solar. I think it fits it well. Obviously if you look at it closely you can see the the shape of the endlinks doesn't quite match up 100% but in the wrist it looks very good and the quality of the bracelet is fantastic.


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> I use a Sumo Anvil bracelet on my Solar. I think it fits it well. Obviously if you look at it closely you can see the the shape of the endlinks doesn't quite match up 100% but in the wrist it looks very good and the quality of the bracelet is fantastic.


Did that take any modification?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope, nothing.


----------



## GunRunner (Nov 14, 2014)

Is there any way to get a replacement bezel for these watches, short of sending it to Seiko? I've seen a ton of people ask about it, but I get the impression that the after market hasn't quite caught up to this particular model.


----------



## Nakano (Oct 19, 2007)

I recently got a hold of a black/ blue bezel model. The endlinks were a bit flimsy. Any word where in the US one can find these recalled pieces??

In the interim, I tried a bracelet from my SPORK model. Easy to install, comfy and looks good. Well, almost. There was a noticeable enough gap between the lug tips and the corresponding side links that just bugged me to no end. So off it went.

Right now, I have it mounted to a polyurethane adjustable link bracelet from here:

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-11234668104341_2272_22656127

I notched down the 24MM size to 20MM. Once mounted the transition from lugs to links appear smooth. Super comfy and lightweight!


----------



## newschool (Apr 5, 2009)

I was the one asking for a replacement bezel because I was afraid the Pepsi version would have a dial "too blue"... well I just received it and must say its perfect.

It's blueish in the right angle but is not flashy at all.

One BIG problem tho, as far as I am concerned, is the bezel. Mine is rattling, moving around too easily, flexing and basically seems to be very flimsy.

I took a video of it, do anybody has the same issue??


----------



## GunRunner (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow, mine is not like that at all! I have almost no movement in my bezel when I push down on it.


----------



## jamesindc (Nov 29, 2014)

jec1521 said:


> Got my pepsi with rubber band and want to switch to the metal bracelet. Do you have one?


I got this super oyster from Yokobies.

I'm happy with it.


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

jamesindc said:


> I got this super oyster from Yokobies.
> 
> I'm happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 2349362


Looks awesome. Which endlinks are you using?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

newschool said:


> I was the one asking for a replacement bezel because I was afraid the Pepsi version would have a dial "too blue"... well I just received it and must say its perfect.
> 
> It's blueish in the right angle but is not flashy at all.
> 
> ...


Is there a gasket in your new bezel?


----------



## RWBurge (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello all -- First time poster here. I usually flutter around the dive watch forum. I'm enjoying my red Solar Chronograph, especially after changing out the bracelet to Yobokies BoR, which is just an excellent fit by the way. Next move will be the sapphire crystal now that I marred the not-so-Hardlex on a glass doorknob (I hate when that happens). I searched the forum for an answer to my big question but no luck so here is the wind-up and the pitch.

Is the SSC bezel swappable with, oh, ANYTHING ELSE that Seiko has out on the market?

As great a value as this watch is, the bezel simply leaves me cold. I'd love to find a simple brushed stainless bezel along the lines of my Black Monster. Has anyone found another Seiko bezel to fit properly?


----------



## jamesindc (Nov 29, 2014)

jec1521 said:


> Looks awesome. Which endlinks are you using?


Im using the folded endlinks that came with the super oyster evo bracelet from Yobokies.

Only thing I don't like is the clasp. I'll probably try to replace it with the stock clasp.


----------



## RWBurge (Dec 12, 2011)

jamesindc said:


> Im using the folded endlinks that came with the super oyster evo bracelet from Yobokies.
> 
> Only thing I don't like is the clasp. I'll probably try to replace it with the stock clasp.


I'm pretty sure your super oyster uses the same concept as Harold's beads of rice bracelet which I have on mine. What most people call folded "end links" are really not links at all. They are actually just decorative shrouds that fill in the area between the end of the bracelet and the case. While they do loop around the spring bars which hold them in position, it is actually the solid outside segments of the bracelet that the spring bar passes through making a firm connection to the lugs. So, you really do have an SEL bracelet after all. You will probably find the stock clasp can be transplanted easily but, being a bit longer, will likely require the removal of an extra link.

The bracelet looks good on your watch.


----------



## twca224 (Jan 1, 2015)

Does anyone know if the SSC021 would be any lighter than an Orient Ray if I were to put them on the same rubber strap?(Obviously of slightly different strap sizes since the Ray has 22mm lugs) I have found that I have not been wearing my Ray often because I do not like the weight of the watch, but can't find good info on the weights of the watches to compare them. Thanks


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

twca224 said:


> Does anyone know if the SSC021 would be any lighter than an Orient Ray if I were to put them on the same rubber strap?(Obviously of slightly different strap sizes since the Ray has 22mm lugs) I have found that I have not been wearing my Ray often because I do not like the weight of the watch, but can't find good info on the weights of the watches to compare them. Thanks


I have both but can't feel any difference in the weight? The Seiko is far thicker than the Ray..I wear them on Natos and find them both very light and comfortable. The stock rubber for both are left in my watch drawer.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess that extra 15 grams or so is a real back breaker! Lol!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I always thought the Ray was a pretty light watch anyway to wear.


----------



## Edinburgh1066 (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's my SSC017. Not the greatest pic...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

New arrival.

Thanks again Joe @ AZFT! I'm one happy camper!

Put it on Genomon NATO.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

And an obligatory wrist shot.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I ordered two blue (different shades of blue) G10 style straps for my new 031. In the meantime, it's back on OEM rubber after good old boiling water treatments.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

My new blue NATO just came in from The NATO Strap Co.


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> My new blue NATO just came in from The NATO Strap Co.


That looks awesome. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

great pics and watch - does the strap boil really soften it up?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

dan55 said:


> great pics and watch


Thanks.



dan55 said:


> - does the strap boil really soften it up?


No, it doesn't. I do it just to reshape the strap to make it fit better as it becomes temporarily pliable.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just a couple of more shots of my 031 on deep blue NATO. I think it matches well with the dial. The NATO Strap Co. has 4 different solid blue NATOs. Mine is "The Submarine."

It felt a bit stiff out of the package at first, but I think it's good for a heavy watch like the solar chrono diver. In fact, Gnomon's regular NATO is a bit too soft (cotton like feel) for the watch.

The NATO Strap Co. - All Watch Straps


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

That had to be some sun to fade the bezel like that !!, you should pick a different destination for your holiday next year 😉

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Bartender!......I'll have a Pepsi, please, on a super comfy SNPR Nubuck leather


----------



## germslopz (Jun 25, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> Thanks again Joe @ AZFT! I'm one happy camper!
> 
> Put it on Genomon NATO.


This looks amazing! I was on the fence about putting it on a olive drab strap but this picture just convinced me! Have you tried a 22mm Nato on your watch? I have mine on a 20mm blue Nato and seems a bit thin imo.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

germslopz said:


> This looks amazing! I was on the fence about putting it on a olive drab strap but this picture just convinced me! Have you tried a 22mm Nato on your watch? I have mine on a 20mm blue Nato and seems a bit thin imo.


Thanks. I think regular (not heavy duty) NATO straps indeed seem to be a bit too thin for this watch like you mentioned. That olive one from Gnomon is really soft and looks flat at the lugs as well.

My new blue NATO is thin as well, but a bit stiffer. So, it creates volume at the lugs.


----------



## pareidolia (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just joined. It's my first analog Seiko (I got a digital "Wrist Terminal" RC-1000 years ago) It's a subtle as a flying brick on my tiny wrist but I love it. I like how the red ring echoes the red bar in the oh-so-tasteful rainbow G10 strap. Cheers!


----------



## germslopz (Jun 25, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> Thanks. I think regular (not heavy duty) NATO straps indeed seem to be a bit too thin for this watch like you mentioned. That olive one from Gnomon is really soft and looks flat at the lugs as well.
> 
> My new blue NATO is thin as well, but a bit stiffer. So, it creates volume at the lugs.


Heres mine on some 22mm HD Natos from C&B. They bunch up a bit at the lugs. Thinking about ordering another 22mm but regular Nato to see if fits a little better since their regular straps are thinner.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Oops! I forgot to answer your question. Sorry about that. No, I haven't tried a 22mm NATO yet, but looks good on your watch. That's a 2-ring one like a Maratac Zulu, right? Like the grey one.


EDIT: Are you thinking about getting a 22mm regular NATO or 20mm one?


----------



## germslopz (Jun 25, 2011)

Hiro1963 no biggie. Yeah those straps are 2 ring Zulus but C&B calls em HD Natos. I'm thinking about getting a regular 22mm Nato since it would be thinner than a Zulu/HD Nato and wouldnt bunch up as much at the lugs.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

germslopz said:


> I'm thinking about getting a regular 22mm Nato since it would be thinner than a Zulu/HD Nato and wouldnt bunch up as much at the lugs.


I find that the thinner Natos bunch up at one side of the lugs because they're torqued by the weight of the watch head.


----------



## germslopz (Jun 25, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> I find that the thinner Natos bunch up at one side of the lugs because they're torqued by the weight of the watch head.


Interesting, I hadn't thought about that. Maybe ill just get a beefed up 4 ringed Zulu in 20mm to make it look bigger.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't have any problems wearing my SSC on a nato/zulu, though most of the time it sits on a black or grey 3-ring zulu. I wear mine with the hardware on the bottom though (like a typical watch strap) rather than up on the side of my wrist.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

pareidolia said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined. It's my first analog Seiko (I got a digital "Wrist Terminal" RC-1000 years ago) It's a subtle as a flying brick on my tiny wrist but I love it. I like how the red ring echoes the red bar in the oh-so-tasteful rainbow G10 strap. Cheers!
> View attachment 2692970


Ummmm? Oh, never mind.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

SchrodingersCat said:


> I don't have any problems wearing my SSC on a nato/zulu, though most of the time it sits on a black or grey 3-ring zulu. I wear mine with the hardware on the bottom though (like a typical watch strap) rather than up on the side of my wrist.


Is it 22mm?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't usually wear my divers on leather, but I kinda wanted to give a leather NATO or Zulu a try.

Clockwork Synergy Suede Camel


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

No they're 20mm, I switch them out with my Sumo.


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

GunRunner said:


> View attachment 2028690
> View attachment 2028698
> View attachment 2028714
> I love my solar diver. I beat the heck out of this thing in Afghanistan, but I've never had any issues with it. The sun put a pretty good fade on the dial, but this poor thing was exposed to some pretty harsh conditions. I usually wear it on a tan zulu, but I do like the stock bracelet.


...and with these photos I think I've just been converted to buying!!

My only concern is the size, do they wear super, super big on the wrist? I'm already behind the eighball because I have tiiiiiiiiiny wrists, but big watches do it for me way more than girls' do. 
Would I be able to get away with wearing one of these bad boys?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

ellecousteau said:


> ...and with these photos I think I've just been converted to buying!!
> 
> My only concern is the size, do they wear super, super big on the wrist? I'm already behind the eighball because I have tiiiiiiiiiny wrists, but big watches do it for me way more than girls' do.
> Would I be able to get away with wearing one of these bad boys?


What's your wrist size? I have small wrists as well like 6.5".

Well, finally I had time to resize my $30 eBay shark mesh bracelet. The watch will stay on NATO though.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

On 20mm Seiko Monster strap


----------



## daug (Jan 7, 2015)

Join the solar club today. Got my 021 in the mail after a miss-delivery fiasco with USPS.

Decided to play around with band options after seeing all the cool alternatives on this thread. Went with a Hadley Roma rubber rally band. The band is great. Design and quality looks top notch. Length is perfect for my 6.75" wrist, about half inch shorter than the stock Z20.









But I've got one issue and that's the spring bar size....specifically the pin (that goes into the case). Stock ones are big for those not familiar with Seiko dive bands. Both bar and pin diameter are bigger then typical. Which means the hole in the case is also bigger and that means smaller pins will have play. Not a ton but for sure noticeable. Does it compromise reliability....maybe not, probably not. Can it be annoying....depends on your level of OCD I suppose.

So might look into a Zulu like the one that opened this thread. Never had one but the idea seems very functional. For now the stock band will probably go back on. I actually really like the stock band. The accordion design seems very functional allowing lots of flex to relieve strain on the strap and attaching points. As for the overall stiffness that some complaint about I don't see an issue. But then I don't wear silk boxers either.

Edit: forgot to mention....this watch is awesome! Love everything about it; style, design, function. I'd get it even if it wasn't an amazing value.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

daug said:


> Join the solar club today. Got my 021 in the mail after a miss-delivery fiasco with USPS.
> 
> Decided to play around with band options after seeing all the cool alternatives on this thread. Went with a Hadley Roma rubber rally band. The band is great. Design and quality looks top notch. Length is perfect for my 6.75" wrist, about half inch shorter than the stock Z20.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club!

I have the same HR natural rubber rally strap as well. 2.0mm x 1.1mm heavy duty spring bars like the ones used for Citizen Promaster models will fit. I like the strap, but it looks a bit thin at the lugs even though it's 4mm thick.

As you mentioned, I also think the OEM wave vent rubber goes well with the watch. Right now, mine in on Zulu.


----------



## daug (Jan 7, 2015)

Good tip on the pin cause I do like the strap, albeit a little narrow looking.

The stock strap works for me too but it was too long so figure I just cut it. Then got out a file and round out the edges a little.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

My new "Ducati" blue NATO strap. It is a great match for the blue SSC017!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sixracer said:


> My new "Ducati" blue NATO strap. It is a great match for the blue SSC017!


Nice combo!


----------



## visanic (Oct 18, 2013)

How do you de-bling the stock bracelet?
Thanks.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

I was surprised at the ease and quality of the results using a Scotch-Brite pad. I used an ultra-fine (grey) one, not the typical green household one. 3M HP-HP Scotch-Brite Hand Pad - Ultra Fine Grade 6 in Width x 9 in Length - 7448[PRICE is per BOX]: Cleaning Scouring Pads: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

That was probably a bit too rough but it was what I had and it turned out pretty good.

Remove the bracelet and rub in a linear pattern along the bracelet length. Don't forget the end links and any extra links you may have removed(best to reinstall them).

To get in between the links you will likely need to bend the bracelet a bit.












visanic said:


> How do you de-bling the stock bracelet?
> Thanks.


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

The perfect pick up and go beater watch! Took this picture Thursday before Biology lab.


Does anyone have pics of their solar on MM300 waffle strap? Not a fan of the Z20 strap.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I haven't used it on a 031 yet, but I've used it on a 021.


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

hiro1963 said:


> I haven't used it on a 031 yet, but I've used it on a 021.


Looks nice thanks hiro!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

limatime said:


> Looks nice thanks hiro!


You are welcome limatime!


----------



## Oznerol (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello all!
I am new to the forums and I joined for this thread in particular. I am looking to buy either an SSC015 or 017. 
Questions: *Can the bezels be swapped* easily? *Would I need tools* for this? And finally, *can the original bezel be purchased separately online* (not aftermarket)?
I like the blue details of the 017 but I prefer the all black bezel on the 015. After skimming the 100+ pages of this thread, I still haven't found a straight answer to this question.








From left: SSC015, SSC017
Photo Credit: Global Rakuten

Thanks!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Every tutorial I have seen for removing a bezel is to 'just' pry it off - and I can't imagine why these would be any different. 

'Just' is in quotes because you don't just go at it with a rusty screwdriver. You need a thin blade and you need to work around the bezel with even and consistent pressure.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah there should be a little button that'll press down if you insert something like a butterknife (with a paper towel over it) underneath the bezel. I've never tried it myself so hopefully someone who has will chime in. Cool idea though, and welcome aboard Oznerol!


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

My Seiko sec chrono


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Tried one on at a shop today. It's a really thick watch. Thick like a Valjoux 7750 yet it's quartz . Kinda put me off getting one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My very first Seiko landed couple of days ago... This is the first Seiko I fell in love with and wanted one ever since I saw it in the flesh... 
Got it at an amazing price from Sky Watches!


----------



## inde_pkv (Aug 28, 2012)

Same here, just received it from Sky Watch. great piece!


----------



## MrMThree (Feb 24, 2014)

my SSC017. super impressed especially for the money. going to unload it for a SSC019 tho. want a Pepsi bezel WAY more
image by NYCLivingSpaces, on Flickr


----------



## sertse (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, 

I have looked through the picture it looks tough and versatile, just what I need, but I can't comprehend what 44mm actually means. I know it's big and chunky and I usually wear small watches, could anyone post a pic comparing to Skx007 or Orient mako or Vostok090? 

Thanks.


----------



## MikoMichael85 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm getting my 021 tomorrow from Skywatches in Singapore. I'll post some photos when I can.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Not sure what I am missing when setting the time on mine, but the 1/5 second hand (the large one) keeps stopping after running for 60 minutes exactly. Any advise is welcome. 

Really like the the watch though, a real bargain IMHO for the $199.00 I got it for. 

I li also have the Seiko 007 and 009 on Strapcode bracelets, and feel the bracelet on the Solar is good enough that I don't feel I want or have to replace it.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

rdwatch said:


> Not sure what I am missing when setting the time on mine, but the 1/5 second hand (the large one) keeps stopping after running for 60 minutes exactly. Any advise is welcome.


Yup, that's normal for the V175 movement.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for confirming that for me. I think that's a little odd, but I still like the watch overall and will keep it. 

Appreciate the response. Not sure why I did not see that part in the manual when I went over it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

rdwatch said:


> Not sure what I am missing when setting the time on mine, but the 1/5 second hand (the large one) keeps stopping after running for 60 minutes exactly. Any advise is welcome.
> 
> Really like the the watch though, a real bargain IMHO for the $199.00 I got it for.
> 
> I li also have the Seiko 007 and 009 on Strapcode bracelets, and feel the bracelet on the Solar is good enough that I don't feel I want or have to replace it.


The watch only has a one hour chronograph which I think is such a pity. It would have been a lot nicer to have a 12 hour chronograph function using hours on the third sub dial rather than the 24 time which is a bit of a pointless function imho.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Yea, I have to agree with you on that assessment. 

I wonder if any other chrono brands have that setup? 

Still, I do like the watch though, in spite of that....


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's a quick shot of a 44mm Casio Quartz Diver ($38.00 New!) vs a 007-43.5mm I have on a Strapcode SupeJubilee.

I threw the Seiko stock Jubillee on the Casio btw. Took little futzing with the tabs on the endlinks, but was not hard to do, and it was free to me as I just had it sitting in my watch box.

I'll shoot the 007 against the Solar I just got if you want me to get you a shot of that.

Let me know...


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

sertse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have looked through the picture it looks tough and versatile, just what I need, but I can't comprehend what 44mm actually means. I know it's big and chunky and I usually wear small watches, could anyone post a pic comparing to Skx007 or Orient mako or Vostok090?
> 
> Thanks.


007 next to Solar in the middle.

44mm Casio to left, 40mm Squale Root Beer Dial to right.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

On a nato at the office. One of my favorite watches.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

rdwatch said:


> 007 next to Solar in the middle.
> 
> 44mm Casio to left, 40mm Squale Root Beer Dial to right.


I like the look of that Casio. Just looked it up and it's going for around $40! how does it wear/look in person?


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

I join the club with SSC015.
I didn't like the original SS bracelet with the diver extension. So, I changed it to a pair of brown leather straps.







(Sorry for the low quality photo.)


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

wakemanna4 said:


> I like the look of that Casio. Just looked it up and it's going for around $40! how does it wear/look in person?


Don't laugh, but it's the best $38.00 I've spent in the past 2 years. It's built well, screw down crown, rated to 660 feet, screw back case, and finished real well for the price. I put a Seiko Jubilee on it from that came on the 007 (I put a Strapcode SuperJubilee on that one), and it's my "beater" watch. It wears well IMHO, and if you get one, you won't regret it, especially for that price.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

wakemanna4 said:


> I like the look of that Casio. Just looked it up and it's going for around $40! how does it wear/look in person?


What model Casio is that?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Shawnny said:


> What model Casio is that?


That would be the well-revered Casio MDV106-1A.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> What model Casio is that?


MDV-106. Got it from Amazon. Again, was $38! Comes in a decent black rubber (polymer of some type I assume) that's not bad at all, and it is a Quartz. Has been dead on accurate over the few months I've owned it. If you are ok with a 44mm case size (I have a 7.5 inch wrist size), it's certainly worth it for that price.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, I like it.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd like a white dialed one, but can't find one.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

rdwatch said:


> Don't laugh, but it's the best $38.00 I've spent in the past 2 years. It's built well, screw down crown, rated to 660 feet, screw back case, and finished real well for the price. I put a Seiko Jubilee on it from that came on the 007 (I put a Strapcode SuperJubilee on that one), and it's my "beater" watch. It wears well IMHO, and if you get one, you won't regret it, especially for that price.


As a man who regularly owns/wears his $40-50 timexs right along side $200+ seikos I would never laugh. You've really intrigued me with this one, especially on that jubilee. @$40 I may have to pick one up! Though I feel I should apologize to everyone for derailing this thread. Back to the Solar Chronos!


----------



## MrMThree (Feb 24, 2014)

wakemanna4 said:


> On a nato at the office. One of my favorite watches.


that looks seriously good! this line of watches is damn near the perfect size


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

MrMThree said:


> that looks seriously good! this line of watches is damn near the perfect size


It certainly is for me. I have a wrist on the larger side (about 7.5") so it really wears well for me. To me this watch just unapologetically screams "dive watch" in a way many others don't. The 20mm band just enhances the watch's proportions and highlights its tool-ish look, yet it's finished so well that it can be worn in many semi-formal environments. If you like a more robust statement watch you should really pick this up. Considering picking up the pepsi bezel as well, that's how much I like it.


----------



## Prosit (May 4, 2008)

I have a question on the function of the watch. When you reset the chronograph do the hands then flick back immediately or will they circle back a number of times depending on the measured time? I had the last issue with a Citizen quartz which was kind of annoying when you wanna use the chronograph for two or more consecutive measurements.
best regards
Prosit


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't own this watch. I can suggest you check out youtube reviews of this watch. 

Sent from my SH-01G using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm new to the forum but not new to Seiko divers. After wearing my Black Monster daily for nearly 10 years, I finally killed it by dropping it about 6 feet onto a marble tile floor. It hit hard enough to dent the side of the case and killed the movement. After thinking about it, I bought a new diver and will eventually get the Monster repaired.

I knew I wanted either an automatic or solar/kinetic movement so the case isn't opened every year or two for battery replacement. I always wanted a Pepsi diver, so went with the SSC031. It came on the ubiquitous Seiko rubber strap, but it looks darn good on the Monster's bracelet as well. To me, the Monster's bracelet is one of the most comfortable out there.

I look forward to learning a lot more and sharing my experience.


































Cheers


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I tested the accuracy of mine just for giggles, using my iPhone. After three days it was perfectly dead on time, not even a second out. I guess sometimes you just get lucky. Maybe it's the new strap.


----------



## JHopp (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

Got my solar diver a month or two go and it went straight on a nato. Never wore it on the stock bracelet, but I do love it on mesh!

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Ross1013 (Dec 26, 2014)

No pics, but I ordered a SSC019 a few minutes ago. Really looking forward to it...got a cheap 4-watch winder as well, since I don't think I'll be wearing my pair of SKX007s much anymore.


----------



## ABud21 (Jun 19, 2015)

I've looked through a good cross section of this thread, but didn't see any: Does anyone actually own the Seiko SSC239 or SSC237 or the red and green one? The blue and green is sweet, and it's like $320 from a questionable seller on Amazon. Haven't found it anywhere else.
SKA467P2


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's mine!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

ABud21 said:


> I've looked through a good cross section of this thread, but didn't see any: Does anyone actually own the Seiko SSC239 or SSC237 or the red and green one? The blue and green is sweet, and it's like $320 from a questionable seller on Amazon. Haven't found it anywhere else.
> *SKA467P2*


Just two posts above yours I posted my SSC237.


----------



## roland rock (Dec 22, 2014)

Shawnny said:


> I tested the accuracy of mine just for giggles, using my iPhone. After three days it was perfectly dead on time, not even a second out. I guess sometimes you just get lucky. Maybe it's the new strap.


My 017 is a consistent -1 sec / 10 days so...-3 per month.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

It's on blue ISO.

Q&D shots.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

EDIT: nm


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Jae Arr said:


> So I want to order this watch, but hate the bracelet. Heard rumors of a Yoboskies that does OEM style bracelets that would fit. However, his name does not show in the members list. Any ideas if he still does the bracelets? If not, anyone else besides Watchadoo that would? Thanks!


Look for Harold under the name of Yobokies on here or contact him via his Photobucket account. I used to have on of his Anvil bracelets which was his take on the Watchadoo style and was a very good bracelet. It was actually a model with Sumo endlinks but it was a good fit on the Solar Chrono as they seem to share a similar shape at the lugs.

By the way I sold the Solar Chrono but still have the Anvil bracelet, feel free anyone send me a PM if you are interested in it.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Look for Harold under the name of Yobokies on here or contact him via his Photobucket account. I used to have on of his Anvil bracelets which was his take on the Watchadoo style and was a very good bracelet. It was actually a model with Sumo endlinks but it was a good fit on the Solar Chrono as they seem to share a similar shape at the lugs.
> 
> By the way I sold the Solar Chrono but still have the Anvil bracelet, feel free anyone send me a PM if you are interested in it.


Right on Shaggy I will take that into consideration.

Does the Anvil go down to 18mm at the clasp, or is it 20mm through and through?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Jae Arr said:


> _So I want to order this watch, but hate the bracelet. Heard rumors of a Yoboskies that does OEM style bracelets that would fit. However, his name does not show in the members list. Any ideas if he still does the bracelets? If not, anyone else besides Watchadoo that would? Thanks!_


Put some leather or canvas on it!


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

Shawnny said:


> Put some leather or canvas on it!


Im not really a leather bracelet guy...im a steel man. However, I may be forced to go that route.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Look for Harold under the name of Yobokies on here or contact him via his Photobucket account. I used to have on of his Anvil bracelets which was his take on the Watchadoo style and was a very good bracelet. It was actually a model with Sumo endlinks but it was a good fit on the Solar Chrono as they seem to share a similar shape at the lugs.
> 
> By the way I sold the Solar Chrono but still have the Anvil bracelet, feel free anyone send me a PM if you are interested in it.


I sent you a PM....


----------



## newschool (Apr 5, 2009)

c5k0 said:


> Is there a gasket in your new bezel?


I didn't change the bezel yet, this is the original pepsi one, wich as you can see, seems loose quite a bit.

I feel that because I bought the watch cheap at creationwatches, maybe it was a bit defective, is that possible?

It's not a biggie, as I am still using the watch without any other trouble...

PS: This photo was taken with a cellphone!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I just came across this dandy on Amazon through browsing. I had no idea it was this popular. 

108 pages worth of popularity. Must be a good one.


----------



## hchan (Sep 15, 2015)

Seiko SSC015 nato strap


----------



## Robert Isaac (Sep 23, 2015)

Just bought this SCC021. Love it. Question: Unlike most of these, my dial reads 'SEIKO X Divers 200m' and not 'SEIKO Solar Chronograph Divers 200m' any thoughts on this? Thanks


----------



## bretthn (Sep 11, 2015)

Shawnny said:


> Put some leather or canvas on it!


Shawnny, please share details about this strap. I am interested in it for my SUN015 Kinetic GMT. It looks great on your watch.

Do they have a black version with white, red, or grey stitching?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFan82 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

bretthn said:


> Shawnny, please share details about this strap. I am interested in it for my SUN015 Kinetic GMT. It looks great on your watch.
> 
> Do they have a black version with white, red, or grey stitching?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its by Clover Straps. I'm pretty sure he'll make whatever you want and the price and service can't be beat.
Clover Straps - custom handmade straps and stuff


----------



## bretthn (Sep 11, 2015)

Shawnny said:


> its by Clover Straps. I'm pretty sure he'll make whatever you want and the price and service can't be beat.
> Clover Straps - custom handmade straps and stuff


Thanks, I will definitely be contacting them. How much wrist time has the strap in your picture had? Is it pre-distressed or just warn hard. I like the distressed look more than I think I would like it if it looked brand new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Robert Isaac said:


> View attachment 5452250
> 
> 
> Just bought this SCC021. Love it. Question: Unlike most of these, my dial reads 'SEIKO X Divers 200m' and not 'SEIKO Solar Chronograph Divers 200m' any thoughts on this? Thanks


The 'X' is the Prospex logo (Prospex = PROfessional SPECifiction). This is Seikos line of capable watches that are designed to meet more demanding conditions and uses and includes classics like the Tunas, Sumo, Samurai and the MM300. The Prospex branding was always a mark of a quality mid to upper tier tool watch positioned above the entry level range such as the SKX divers but recently Seiko have been expanding the range downwards to include more models that are positioned below the traditional Prospex ones. I know that the Monsters and Baby Tunas have been bought in to the Prospex range and I guess that the Solar Chrono must have been too. It probably makes your model a little more sought after actually.

There is also some new pilot style Solar Chronos in the Prospex range.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

bretthn said:


> Thanks, I will definitely be contacting them. How much wrist time has the strap in your picture had? Is it pre-distressed or just warn hard. I like the distressed look more than I think I would like it if it looked brand new.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not predistressed. I've probably worn it about 20 times, some of that at the gym, and it's stayed pretty clean.


----------



## Robert Isaac (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks Shaggy


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

i bought this awesome watch even before reading this thread.
for 2 days i finished 109 pages thread without missing a single post.
i had a solar pilot chrono ssc081 with a leather strap. then i thought that i would prefer bracelet version ssc075. so i decided to sell my 081 and about to buy 075 one. at the very moment i looked for the ssc075 amazon link to order, i saw this ssc015 and in a minute or two, i changed my mind and got this watch.

sorry for my potato-ish post.
a pic would be good.


----------



## GRAW (Oct 18, 2015)

Newbie here ;-)

First day I am wearing it!

SSC021 + Gnomon watch NATO


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm having a hell of a time tracking one down, anybody willing to part with theirs; specifically 015?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

GRAW said:


> Newbie here ;-)
> 
> First day I am wearing it!
> 
> SSC021 + Gnomon watch NATO


Nice combo!

Welcome to the club btw!


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

I think I like the "X" better, but I wish they would just eliminate the "solar".


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Has since been put on a black nato

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

My SSC019 Pepsi has stopped! I have put it on the window ledge and given it lots of sunshine, but it won't restart.

Any suggestions on what to do?

Thanks


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

People complain (rightly) that the SSC chrono function only measures 60 minutes. An easy if not so accurate way to overcome that is to simply set the bezel pip to the hour hand (rather than to the minute hand). Presto! You've got a 12 hour counter.


----------



## cold_zero (Apr 4, 2012)

I prefer the original fonts to the big X. It looks more classic with fonts. Add a sapphire from Yobokies and the SSC looks even better.


----------



## GRAW (Oct 18, 2015)

cold_zero said:


> I prefer the original fonts to the big X. It looks more classic with fonts. Add a sapphire from Yobokies and the SSC looks even better.


Nice mod, interested to do the same, but any distortion of the dial when look directly from the front?


----------



## cold_zero (Apr 4, 2012)

GRAW said:


> Nice mod, interested to do the same, but any distortion of the dial when look directly from the front?


Too little. In fact, I was hoping to get more curvy distortion. The AR coating certainly takes the look up a notch. But one can't expect the anti-reflection to be as good as good as the those higher end watched.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I wish the 24hr hand was something a bit more useful. a charge indicator would have been a more useful thing =|

would a power indicator be a much more expensive feature to the cost of the watch?


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Did you get it restarted? Pull the crown to the time adjust position and charge it in sunlight for a while.



Kiter said:


> My SSC019 Pepsi has stopped! I have put it on the window ledge and given it lots of sunshine, but it won't restart.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ever since I got my watch the bezel clicks were kind of hollow sounding and the bezel had some slight in and out play when you tapped on it. Very annoying and felt really cheap.
For those with loose bezels, here is how I fixed mine.

Pop the bezel off like normal. Use a plastic wrapped tool or tape your case for safety. Push the bezel toward the tool as you pry up and it will just pop off easily.
Bend the small tabs on the bezel spring up slightly. Do not go overboard! The picture shows the maximum you should go, too much and the bezel may not lock or fail to prevent reverse rotation.
Make sure your bezel gasket is in place and has some lube on it. Be careful! The gasket is thin and easily displaced and can be damaged on reinstallation.

Pop the bezel back on. Enjoy the new smooth action and nice sounding clicks.
Made my bezel action feel and sound so much better. 
Cheers.


----------



## mrsvahn (Oct 9, 2015)

I am about to purchase a SSC021 and i plan on getting a Super oyster for it. What is the best place to purchase? 22mm with 20mm endlinks is what i want if im correct. 


I looked at the Yobokies but it seems like the endlink isnt really in line with the watch. If you know what i mean. Therefor i prefer the hollow look with a space between the endlink and watch. 

Cant post links yet...


----------



## keisuke880 (Oct 6, 2011)

Currently on a holiday to Hong Kong. Don't know what happened, but somehow ended up with this piece for Christmas.... :-d

With the piece I was wearing for the trip....


Managed to get a deal to get the Rubber strap installed (as well as keeping the metal strap)


And of course, a lume shot...



I have a feeling that this will be my daily beater for a while....

Haven't felt the compulsion to wear a watch daily until I wore this watch, then again, I have said that for all my other watches :-d


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Wearing my SSC017 today. This watch scratches a couple of itches for my collection -- being both my only solar-powered watch as well as my only chronograph. It's very easy to charge and wears extremely well (good proportions and surprisingly lightweight). Over time, I've come to appreciate small details like the batman scheme bezel, unique dial scheme, and subtle hints of blue in the chronograph hands and crown.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I popped the bezel off mine as well trying to adjust the tension of the bezel turn. I adjusted the spring and lubed the gasket. Its still a little light on the action and may turn by accident. I am going to try to adjust it again.

I pried mine open with a credit card, with the edge cut at an angle. This way, I won't mark the case in the process. 



Alis66 said:


> Ever since I got my watch the bezel clicks were kind of hollow sounding and the bezel had some slight in and out play when you tapped on it. Very annoying and felt really cheap.
> For those with loose bezels, here is how I fixed mine.
> 
> Pop the bezel off like normal. Use a plastic wrapped tool or tape your case for safety. Push the bezel toward the tool as you pry up and it will just pop off easily.
> ...


----------



## Robert Isaac (Sep 23, 2015)

mrsvahn said:


> I am about to purchase a SSC021 and i plan on getting a Super oyster for it. What is the best place to purchase? 22mm with 20mm endlinks is what i want if im correct.
> 
> I looked at the Yobokies but it seems like the endlink isnt really in line with the watch. If you know what i mean. Therefor i prefer the hollow look with a space between the endlink and watch.
> 
> Cant post links yet...


I bought one for my SSC021 Directly from Seiko. Told them I needed the bracelet from a SSC017. Cost $65 USD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Picked up this one a couple of weeks ago, hoping it would fill a couple of roles - a splash of colour among a mostly monochrome collection, and as a 'pepsi' bezel when the traditional red and blue doesn't really speak to me - but we haven't really bonded yet. Maybe need to keep trying straps.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Love it! Mine with its brothers,










Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Franz-Anton (Dec 26, 2015)

Here's my Solar chronograph.....


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Love it! Mine with its brothers,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that left one a mod or stock? I like that flat bezel.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

theague said:


> Is that left one a mod or stock? I like that flat bezel.


Very much stock, it's about 35 years old.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Very much stock, it's about *35 years old*.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


No wonder it's so cool.

Thanks!


----------



## MENROO (May 26, 2015)

SSC015p1 with nudged 24mm grey leather strap


----------



## 4011 (Jan 29, 2016)

Do you guys know if this watch started to come in a better quality configuration since it became Prospex (with the X logo) or is it just a new logo?


----------



## 4011 (Jan 29, 2016)

In fact I'm about to buy a SSC017 and it seems that the X version is easier to find, but for some reason I think the old one looks better. So would it be just a matter of looks or are the two versions any different in their configurations? (sorry for my poor English, Brazilian guy here)


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

4011 said:


> In fact I'm about to buy a SSC017 and it seems that the X version is easier to find, but for some reason I think the old one looks better. So would it be just a matter of looks or are the two versions any different in their configurations? (sorry for my poor English, Brazilian guy here)


in case of the the old Sumo and the new X one, the lume is reported to be better on the X version.

i had ssc015 prospex version. and all i can confirm is that the lume on mine is outstanding!!!
timepieces... by Tan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sean779 said:


> People complain (rightly) that the SSC chrono function only measures 60 minutes. An easy if not so accurate way to overcome that is to simply set the bezel pip to the hour hand (rather than to the minute hand). Presto! You've got a 12 hour counter.


Sounds good in theory, but the chrono automatically stops after 60 minutes.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

roverguy78 said:


> Sounds good in theory, but the chrono automatically stops after 60 minutes.


good call. I had forgotten about that.


----------



## 4011 (Jan 29, 2016)

yaibakt said:


> in case of the the old Sumo and the new X one, the lume is reported to be better on the X version.
> 
> i had ssc015 prospex version. and all i can confirm is that the lume on mine is outstanding!!!
> timepieces... by Tan Nguyen, on Flickr


Thank you!
Awesome pic!
I just found an unused old SSC021 model without the X (S+P) symbol and ordered it from a Brazilian seller, should be here in about 10 days. I had to pay about USD 350 thanks to Brazilian taxation that goes up to 80% in imports (yes, 80, not 8)

Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow............I just pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys because of all the AWESOME pics thanks guys.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Been fancying one of these for a long time, this summer I may finally go for one! One of the best looking Seikos out there.


----------



## southernfreeze (Jul 16, 2014)

Been following this thread for a while, and this is my first post on WUS!

Got my SSC015P1 (black dial with red accents and stainless steel bracelet) two days ago. Robust and well built, it's a lot of watch for the $$s! However, the 24hr subdial is redundant and serves no real purpose IMHO. I totally agree with you... a more useful complication would have been ideal.



timetellinnoob said:


> I wish the 24hr hand was something a bit more useful. a charge indicator would have been a more useful thing =|
> 
> would a power indicator be a much more expensive feature to the cost of the watch?


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Just picked this up today at the Seiko Outlet store in Foley, AL (sadly it's closing in two weeks). Anyway, I've been in the market for my first diver and recently bought an orange Orient Mako but didn't like it. Popped in to the store to see if they had anything interesting. I have never had an interest in a Pepsi diver, but something about this caught my attention. Tried it on and loved it. Didn't do any research (which I normally do for all watch purchases). I have no idea if I got a good deal, but I am really digging it. My only complaint is that I think it needs a thicker, non-taper band.

What model is this? It's a little different than the others I have seen. The "Solar" is on the bottom dial and there is a big X under the Seiko logo.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

It's the new, updated model. Seiko is rolling out the Prospex (Professional Specification) branding to almost all of their low- to mid-level dive watches. You should see the commotion it's caused over in the Sumo thread. 

(Fun fact: if you look closely, the X is actually a P and S.)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SSC031 On super comfy SNPR Nubuck leather


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> It's the new, updated model. Seiko is rolling out the Prospex (Professional Specification) branding to almost all of their low- to mid-level dive watches. You should see the commotion it's caused over in the Sumo thread.
> 
> (Fun fact: if you look closely, the X is actually a P and S.)


Thanks. Interesting and clever logo design. I suspect the legacy owners probably hate it.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Took my new Pepsi off around 11pm last night. This morning I was up early around 5am, still dark outside and the lume was still visible. Very impressive.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Seiko lume is among the very best. I've seriously never seen anything that beats it. There might be some stuff that MATCHES it, but nothing that beats it. Especially the new lume that lasts 60% longer now. I've never had any issues reading my Seikos after 6-7 hours of darkness and all of them have the old lume...legendary stuff honestly.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Mine left for its new owner this week. Sad to see it go.









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

It's been a whole week of getting the Vitamin B from the light of the sun for me...












































...are you as well?​


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry-Photo from a few days ago!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smpcollector (Apr 18, 2011)

Bought this one a week ago on a holiday in the Canary Islands. My first chronodiver .


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

I am building interest in this watch recently. Have been collecting Seiko automatics so far, any user here also have alot of automatic before going for this watch? What is your experience with solar quartz? Do you appreciiate it as much as automatic? 

Another concern is that with the V175 movement. Is this movement problematic as mentioned by an AD. Did not go to details though but I guess there are few returned for service. Is this movement reliable? I don't have any knowledge with quartz movement. Please share your story. thanks.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

yvliew said:


> I am building interest in this watch recently. Have been collecting Seiko automatics so far, any user here also have alot of automatic before going for this watch? What is your experience with solar quartz? Do you appreciiate it as much as automatic?
> 
> Another concern is that with the V175 movement. Is this movement problematic as mentioned by an AD. Did not go to details though but I guess there are few returned for service. Is this movement reliable? I don't have any knowledge with quartz movement. Please share your story. thanks.


I have tons of automatic and other solar quartz, this one is very good. And its nice to see the chrono second hand running at 1/5 sec. And it's proportion is spot on, wears great on the wrist one. And lume is really good. I appreciate all watches equally  If its about whether this is a good watch or not, then it is.

I don't hear much complain about the problem with movement. I have mine for 2 years maybe, zero issue.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

What's the difference between Prospex and non PS?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

yvliew said:


> What's the difference between Prospex and non PS?


Nothing, just a little 'X' on the dial and the badassness that inherently brings.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

This SSC017 series watch have the new lumibrite or only the newer version with PS logo have newer lumibrite?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

Hoping somebody can help me out: I just received a replacement capacitor for my SSC and I need to see a pic of movement with battery installed. I pulled it months ago, and have stupidly forgotten which way it's oriented... duh. 

Can somebody who's experienced and doesn't mind - please PM me a pic with the caseback removed? I will gladly return the favor and send a pic of me in a full facepalm pose. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

c5k0 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hoping somebody can help me out: I just received a replacement capacitor for my SSC and I need to see a pic of movement with battery installed. I pulled it months ago, and have stupidly forgotten which way it's oriented... duh.
> 
> ...


You are changing the battery ?? How long is your watch ? Why does it need battery change so Soon ? I was expecting good 10 to 12 years on solar watch. Having 2nd doubt now....


----------



## dmperfection101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fudgecicles! I've been wanting one of these for a long time. I love the Pepsi bezel and purchased a 009 on rubber to satisfy the Pepsi craving a month ago. After staying up late last night reading through the all these pages, on a whim, ordered the 031 on rubber. More Pepsi! I love the black with red accent...that one may be next. Is the SS bracelet really that bad?

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Where can I get this curved rubber strap? It looks so good on this watch!


----------



## dmperfection101 (Feb 4, 2013)

yvliew said:


> Where can I get this curved rubber strap? It looks so good on this watch!
> View attachment 7455874


Sort of looks like a Crafter Blue strap.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dmperfection101 said:


> Sort of looks like a Crafter Blue strap.


I asked a couple times in the sumo thread if the strapp matched up to the solar chrono and - i haven't checked that thread for a reply in a few days - as far as i'd seen no one had responded.


----------



## dmperfection101 (Feb 4, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> I asked a couple times in the sumo thread if the strapp matched up to the solar chrono and - i haven't checked that thread for a reply in a few days - as far as i'd seen no one had responded.


I'd love to know as well. I have the Pepsi chrono waiting for me at home in the mailbox.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

I doubt is the crafter blue strap. I should have asked the person who posted this but I don't remember who posted it and its too many post to find now.. I just bought the Pepsi one too and Would like to pair it with this rubber strap or similar curved end strap.



timetellinnoob said:


> I asked a couple times in the sumo thread if the strapp matched up to the solar chrono and - i haven't checked that thread for a reply in a few days - as far as i'd seen no one had responded.


----------



## dmperfection101 (Feb 4, 2013)

yvliew said:


> I doubt is the crafter blue strap. I should have asked the person who posted this but I don't remember who posted it and its too many post to find now.. I just bought the Pepsi one too and Would like to pair it with this rubber strap or similar curved end strap.


Got home and cracked open my package. I'm a bit disappointed. The chrono second hand isn't lined up perfect to 12 o'clock. The bezel is just a hair off 12 o'clock as well. I can live with the bezel; have the same issue with my SKX007 and 009. But the second hand; well, it's just plain annoying that it's not lined up.









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

dmperfection101 said:


> Got home and cracked open my package. I'm a bit disappointed. The chrono second hand isn't lined up perfect to 12 o'clock. The bezel is just a hair off 12 o'clock as well. I can live with the bezel; have the same issue with my SKX007 and 009. But the second hand; well, it's just plain annoying that it's not lined up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks a little bent to me. Weird.


----------



## dmperfection101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Minorcollector said:


> It looks a little bent to me. Weird.


Probably camera angle. Another WUS member posted a video on how to reset or realign second hand and after monkeying around with it a bit, I got it to line up perfectly.

I'm a happy camper now.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Seiko SSC021 on Panatime Zulu strap








*​


----------



## dmperfection101 (Feb 4, 2013)

On a Hello Nato Strap brown calf skin.









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

fluppyboy said:


> Sure. Here they are, both at the same distance from the camera.


The blue Sumo is gorgeous. That is a great shade of blue.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Getting out the first time in daylight


----------



## Madheisen (Mar 24, 2016)

Currently collecting this Sunnie in all variations,
These are the ones I own so far,

SSC015P1
SSC017P1
SSC019P1
SSC021P1
SSC237P1
SSC239P1
SSC241P1


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

As a Seahawks fan I would love that blue and green bezel. Where do I find that?


----------



## Madheisen (Mar 24, 2016)

Minorcollector said:


> As a Seahawks fan I would love that blue and green bezel. Where do I find that?


I got mine from Amazon but the price is a bit higher than the ones you get on creation watches since it's a discontinued version.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Madheisen said:


> I got mine from Amazon but the price is a bit higher than the ones you get on creation watches since it's a discontinued version.


Found one on Ebay, but it was $300! Might have to hold my horses on this one.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Loving it


----------



## mandesk (Mar 25, 2016)

I was ready to buy a Seiko Ssc015p1 links here http :/ /www .amazon. com/Seiko-SSC015P1-Chronograph-Solar-Stainless/dp/B006Y9BULE?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A1UCZ1H86VJ5FG ->sr, delete space pls. I can't post link
can i trust this shop Dexclusive? and good product?
sr my bad english, first time to buy at amazon


----------



## santorr0 (Mar 7, 2016)

Got mine a couple of years now. Quite happy with it


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

mandesk said:


> I was ready to buy a Seiko Ssc015p1. I can't post link
> can i trust this shop Dexclusive? and good product? sr my bad english, first time to buy at amazon


I purchased a different Seiko watch through Dexclusive and it was great, so that has been my experience with them. They have a non-factory warranty on their watches. Your experience could always be different of course.

I own the SSC017 which is the black/blue version of the SSC015 and like it a lot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandesk (Mar 25, 2016)

sal4 said:


> I purchased a different Seiko watch through Dexclusive and it was great, so that has been my experience with them. They have a non-factory warranty on their watches. Your experience could always be different of course.
> 
> I own the SSC017 which is the black/blue version of the SSC015 and like it a lot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank dude, order is done. Next step, i have to wait 12 days.. lol


----------



## floekster (Apr 2, 2016)

Minorcollector said:


> As a Seahawks fan I would love that blue and green bezel. Where do I find that?


I think Skywatches has them in stock for $210, free standard shipping form Singapore.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

My SSC017.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelsmith. (May 10, 2012)

I love the way the Anvil / watchadoo brushed bracelet looks in the pictures I've seen in this thread. 

I've noted modifications are required to make it work with the factory endpieces.

Does anyone know what modification is necessary ?

Thanks !

Dean.


----------



## Stryd (Apr 22, 2016)

My first post on the forum!

Fitted a Watchadoo bracelet to my SSC019 earlier this week.
Quite simple task if you have the right tools.
You just modify the 20mm endlinks on the Watchadoo bracelet to fit between the original Seiko endlinks:+1:

It lines up perfect and looks quite good!
Will try to post some pictures(iPhone qty)

Will also try to post my toughts on the quality/finish on the Watchadoo bracelet later on!


----------



## Stryd (Apr 22, 2016)

Here is the final resault with the Watchadoo bracelet modifyed to fit my SSC019, as stated earlier I will write a short review on my toughts on the bracelet later on.


----------



## dmperfection101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Stryd said:


> Here is the final resault with the Watchadoo bracelet modifyed to fit my SSC019, as stated earlier I will write a short review on my toughts on the bracelet later on.
> 
> View attachment 7880682
> View attachment 7880690
> ...


Thanks! Looks great! I picked up my pepsi SSC six weeks ago and looking for a nice bracelet. This is the one.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Stryd said:


> Here is the final resault with the Watchadoo bracelet modifyed to fit my SSC019, as stated earlier I will write a short review on my toughts on the bracelet later on.
> 
> View attachment 7880682
> View attachment 7880690
> ...


Nice job and welcome to the forum!


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Is it rare to find even quartz solar watch to be accurate without loosing a sec after a month? My SSC019~


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Just some night shots


----------



## reelsmith. (May 10, 2012)

*Styrd ...thank you !!

Did you do all the filing by hand ?

Is any filing needed on the top, or just the sides ?

Dean.*


----------



## dmperfection101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, I'd also like to know what is used for the filing. I have one of these...will this work?









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

dmperfection101 said:


> Got home and cracked open my package. I'm a bit disappointed. The chrono second hand isn't lined up perfect to 12 o'clock. The bezel is just a hair off 12 o'clock as well. I can live with the bezel; have the same issue with my SKX007 and 009. But the second hand; well, it's just plain annoying that it's not lined up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you still have it, give this procedure a try. I did it on my 015 and it lines up perfectly now.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's my latest SSC015;

I owned one of these a few years ago, but just picked this recent model up from a buddy. After seeing RWBurge's modifications, I had to follow suit.

Upon its arrival, I sent this off to Duarte (NEWW) for a little work. The hands are from Yobokies and are designed for the quartz Seiko's, while the domed sapphire (with inner AR) is from Crystal Times. It's the same size sapphire as the new NAFT (Not A F'ing Turtle) models. To complete the look I ordered a genuine MM300 rubber, as a friend said this combo worked well. He was correct. The hands use C3 Lume and match the dial well.

I'm pleased with the result......


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 19, 2011)

I ordered an SCC015P1 from Creation Watches yesterday for £147, and its been dispatched already. Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 19, 2011)

Ordered my SSC051P1 for £147 from Creation Watches on 6th May 2016 and have just received it today, thats a very fast delivery considering it came to the uK from Singapore.

Its a beautiful watch, large, chunky and reasonably heavy which I like. I set the time and date, then adjusted the strap sizing and its now living happily on my wrist. It bears a strong resemblance to my Omega Planet Ocean but I can wear this one as my daily watch...


----------



## Stryd (Apr 22, 2016)

reelsmith. said:


> *Styrd ...thank you !!
> 
> Did you do all the filing by hand ?
> 
> ...


Sorry for my late reply! I have access to the right machines, in this case I used a milling machine to change the width, no filing on the top needed.


----------



## Stryd (Apr 22, 2016)

dmperfection101 said:


> Yes, I'd also like to know what is used for the filing. I have one of these...will this work?


It will work, if you are relly careful. See the above post how I did it. The endling is easy to remove when you do the work! Good luck!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## reelsmith. (May 10, 2012)

Stryd said:


> Sorry for my late reply! I have access to the right machines, in this case I used a milling machine to change the width, no filing on the top needed.


Thanks !

Dean.


----------



## Francoholic (Oct 30, 2013)

new member of the club..
greeting from far east..


----------



## Francoholic (Oct 30, 2013)

4011 said:


> Thank you!
> Awesome pic!
> I just found an unused old SSC021 model without the X (S+P) symbol and ordered it from a Brazilian seller, should be here in about 10 days. I had to pay about USD 350 thanks to Brazilian taxation that goes up to 80% in imports (yes, 80, not 8)
> 
> Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


same as me here in Indonesia..
I've got mine USD 300 at Seiko House Indonesia..


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

makai8o8 said:


> Like mine on nato/zulu combos as well|>
> 
> View attachment 702341
> 
> ...


 Fantastic pictures and a great looking watch J


----------



## Francoholic (Oct 30, 2013)

Greeting from far east...

My first Seiko with my Every Day Carry

With the partner from Japan








with Leather Custom Bracelet








SSC Beauty Curve








:roll:


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Here's mine, love this watch!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

At last purchased one! Great!


----------



## Euron Thomas (Jan 28, 2016)

Got one here too!! Very happy. Want to swap out the bracelet now. Anyone know where I can get slim spring bars that fit???









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Euron Thomas said:


> Got one here too!! Very happy. Want to swap out the bracelet now. Anyone know where I can get slim spring bars that fit???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Congrats! there are a lot of slim springbars with seiko oversize tip out there. i have used these with good result

https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/pr...anged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends?variant=12053474113


----------



## inthepipe5by5 (Jun 8, 2015)

After about 2 years it appears the capacitor for mine no longer holds the 6 month charge. After 24 hrs with minimal exposure it will start going into power saving mode despite a previous 5+ hours in direct sunlight (with protection from overheating). Since it'll be too much hassle to repair, I will be switching to an automatic diver instead.

Sent through excessively clingy millennials using social media.


----------



## Euron Thomas (Jan 28, 2016)

First new strap. Zuludiver270 Italian rubber. Very comfy.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

I just got my Tudor BB last week, but the Seiko addiction is still STRONG. 

Ordered an 017 via prime, should be here Wednesday. I think I might actually keep it on the bracelet for now...although I have a black/blue Hirsch Robby Rubber that it'd look killer on


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

GunRunner said:


> View attachment 2028698
> I love my solar diver. I beat the heck out of this thing in Afghanistan, but I've never had any issues with it. The sun put a pretty good fade on the dial, but this poor thing was exposed to some pretty harsh conditions. I usually wear it on a tan zulu, but I do like the stock bracelet.


this is one of the coolest things ive seen on watchuseek.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

This watch is sooooo much better up close and on the wrist. I love it! But....I can't seem to like it on anything but stock rubber . I have two nice Zulu straps that I may try. 

















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## setter (Jun 6, 2016)

Owned an SSC019P1 for several months now. Just kept it on the stock bracelet which is actually quite nice. Great bargain theese, i may add a blu/black bezel one at some point.


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> This watch is sooooo much better up close and on the wrist. I love it! But....I can't seem to like it on anything but stock rubber .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





setter said:


> Owned an SSC019P1 for several months now. Just kept it on the stock bracelet which is actually quite nice. Great bargain theese, i may add a blu/black bezel one at some point.
> 
> View attachment 9070442


Stock metal bracelet works fantastic with this watch, as do solid Zulu straps or carefully selected leather with colored stitching. Adding a shark or stingray brings it to a whole new level.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

ThePerfectMovement said:


> Stock metal bracelet works fantastic with this watch, as do solid Zulu straps or carefully selected leather with colored stitching. Adding a shark or stingray brings it to a whole new level.


I could definitely see a stingray on this. Nice!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

setter said:


> Owned an SSC019P1 for several months now. Just kept it on the stock bracelet which is actually quite nice. Great bargain theese, i may add a blu/black bezel one at some point.
> 
> View attachment 9070442


Yeah....the the SSC017 with black/blue bezel is nice. I also like the 021 with black bezel, black dial and yellow accents. I hope to add these to my collection 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## airrun (May 14, 2015)

I ordered the black/yellow from LIW.

Also, I ordered the Maratec Elite strap from MWR with yellow stitching to pair it with.

I own all automatics, but I was looking for a diver and a chronograph and a watch I don't have to worry with winding. This fit all three categories and I really like the way this watch looks.

Can't wait to see how it pairs with the strap.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

airrun said:


> I ordered the black/yellow from LIW.
> 
> Also, I ordered the Maratec Elite strap from MWR with yellow stitching to pair it with.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Show us pics when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airrun (May 14, 2015)

airrun said:


> I ordered the black/yellow from LIW.
> 
> Also, I ordered the Maratec Elite strap from MWR with yellow stitching to pair it with.
> 
> ...


I received my SSC021P1 yesterday but unfortunately the chapter ring is slightly off. The 6 o clock index is slightly off but the top 12 position you can see the second hand, chapter marker and bezel marker doesn't line up directly.

My question is, should I just return it? They have no others of this model in stock so it would be a refund. Or is this something perhaps a local watch shop could easily fix you think?


----------



## airrun (May 14, 2015)

Well, before anyone responds, I've decided to keep it.

I'll take it to a local shop to see what can be done. If they can't adjust it, then I might try my own hand at adjusting the chapter ring.

It's off by a fraction of a millimeter, so it's not that obvious (but to me). I am a little disappointed about Seiko. I own the SARB and it's a beautiful watch. This watch is nice too, but to let little things like this slip is not good for Seiko's reputation. To me, what makes watches great and intriguing is they are very small mechanical pieces but the attention to detail is what makes it a work of art.

Sigh..anyways, here's a shot of it on my Maratac composite (forgive my ape-hair arms):


----------



## dmperfection101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are you sure it's the chapter ring? Seiko is notorious (I'll state it again, notorious) for bezel inserts being slightly off. In additon, the chrono second hand has adjustment to allow alignment.

I had the same complaints when I got my pepsi variant. I aligned the second hand to TDC and just live with the bezel insert being ever so slightly off.

Congrats! It's a gorgeous watch. I'll have to pick up a composite band for mine; the stitching looks fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## airrun (May 14, 2015)

dmperfection101 said:


> Are you sure it's the chapter ring? Seiko is notorious (I'll state it again, notorious) for bezel inserts being slightly off. In additon, the chrono second hand has adjustment to allow alignment.
> 
> I had the same complaints when I got my pepsi variant. I aligned the second hand to TDC and just live with the bezel insert being ever so slightly off.
> 
> ...


dmperfection, you are correct. The bezel is off as well . The best I can tell, this looks to be printing issues on the bezel and chapter ring. Some places line up better than others.

I don't know. It plays with your mind, but obviously things are not aligned correctly.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find a replacement lume marker? I tried to call SeikoUSA but they had no idea what I am talking about. Hate to send in a watch for a small fix. Thanks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

still loving it


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

DamienT said:


> Anyone know where I can find a replacement lume marker? I tried to call SeikoUSA but they had no idea what I am talking about. Hate to send in a watch for a small fix. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe just order a lume kit from eBay and fill in the hole.

http://ebay.com/itm/291417565727


----------



## dmperfection101 (Feb 4, 2013)

DamienT said:


> Anyone know where I can find a replacement lume marker? I tried to call SeikoUSA but they had no idea what I am talking about. Hate to send in a watch for a small fix. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt you'll be able to find the lume pip alone. Filling in with lume kit wouldn't be an option for me as someone else suggested, since the lume pip originally has the decorative ring that sits on the bezel insert. Your best bet is to find a replacement bezel insert, but that may be a challenge as well. There are plenty of folks here that may be able to point you to possible sources.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

dmperfection101 said:


> I doubt you'll be able to find the lume pip alone. Filling in with lume kit wouldn't be an option for me as someone else suggested, since the lume pip originally has the decorative ring that sits on the bezel insert. Your best bet is to find a replacement bezel insert, but that may be a challenge as well. There are plenty of folks here that may be able to point you to possible sources.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Agree, I don't think the like kit will be my option either. Replacement bezel seem like the only choice at the moment. Unlike the 007 where there are tons of aftermarket parts, I may have live with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Had a chance to get an all black with light blue accents LE one for a steal £170 now I think I regret it. Those blue and green bezel ones are not my style

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euron Thomas (Jan 28, 2016)

I've had mine 2 months now and love it more now than day I got it. Absolutely brilliant daily beater.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## airrun (May 14, 2015)

Few more pics of what I'm nick naming "Yellow Hornet". Yeah Yeah, it's cheesy.

















I'm also looking to get this modded with dome sapphire and maybe someone who can correct the small alignment issue. Either way, I'm enjoying this watch.


----------



## dmperfection101 (Feb 4, 2013)

airrun said:


> Few more pics of what I'm nick naming "Yellow Hornet". Yeah Yeah, it's cheesy.
> 
> View attachment 9465730
> 
> ...


Nice job notching that composite band. I bought three recently and they didn't fit my wrist. Back to natos.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-3000M


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

New addition to my collection 
Seiko ssc031
Very pleased so far.


----------



## airrun (May 14, 2015)

|> Nice one Pjb. Congrats on your purchase of a great watch.


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## webdiddy (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey guys, love this thread. 
I'm in the club after buying my SSC017. 
I'm looking into getting a jubilee bracelet with the curved endlinks for times I want to dress it up a little. However I don't mind if it's a bracelet with a little lower quality as long as it doesn't cost more than $30.00. I'm to sure what to search for, any help would be greatly appreciated. Is there any other seiko bracelet with curved endlinks that will fit the ssc? 
Thanks.


----------



## webdiddy (Oct 2, 2016)

The more I look at the SSC031 Pepsi it makes me wish I got that one instead. Any one willing to trade for my SSC017?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

webdiddy said:


> Hey guys, love this thread.
> I'm in the club after buying my SSC017.
> I'm looking into getting a jubilee bracelet with the curved endlinks for times I want to dress it up a little. However I don't mind if it's a bracelet with a little lower quality as long as it doesn't cost more than $30.00. I'm to sure what to search for, any help would be greatly appreciated. Is there any other seiko bracelet with curved endlinks that will fit the ssc?
> Thanks.


Check out this thread: [URL="https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/post-your-aftermarket-inexpensive-bracelet-review-under-%2420-2785274-14.html"]Post Your Aftermarket Inexpensive Bracelet Review (Under $20)

In Post #136, MacInFL does an excellent review on a Jubilee bracelet with straight end links that costs only $10.99 and FREE Economy Shipping. If you do a search on eB*y, you will be able to find a similar affordable Jubilee bracelet with curved end links. Good luck.


----------



## webdiddy (Oct 2, 2016)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Check out this thread:Post Your Aftermarket Inexpensive Bracelet Review (Under $20)
> 
> In Post #136, MacInFL does an excellent review on a Jubilee bracelet with straight end links that costs only $10.99 and FREE Economy Shipping. If you do a search on eB*y, you will be able to find a similar affordable Jubilee bracelet with curved end links. Good luck.


Awesome!
Thanks man!


----------



## webdiddy (Oct 2, 2016)

Are there any inexpensive jubilee bracelets with fitting endlinks out there at all? 

Also, what part of the forum are the sale/trade section?


----------



## webdiddy (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's a couple of pix of my watch. If anyone want's to trade for a pepsi version, let me know.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

My SSC021 on a BFK strap:


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

I must admit I prefer the 1st generation face than the "X" 2ND Gen, especially the Solar and it's accompanying text block.

Sent through excessively clingy millennials using social media.


----------



## Evinnon (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone have 6.5in wrists and can take a picture? The only thing stopping me from ordering online is the fear that is too big for me.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

airrun said:


> dmperfection, you are correct. The bezel is off as well . The best I can tell, this looks to be printing issues on the bezel and chapter ring. Some places line up better than others.
> 
> I don't know. It plays with your mind, but obviously things are not aligned correctly.
> 
> View attachment 9312986


That little bit that it is off is more a function of the distortion in your camera and the fact that your camera lens isn't perfectly centered and squared with the watch. The fact that it looks off to you in person will be more a function of the fact that watch dials and bezels aren't symmetrical and your eyes and the way your eyes and brain communicate are also not symmetrical. You can slightly move the watch around and look at it and get some to line up while others don't. Then move it again and get different ones to line up while others don't. For the same reasons I mentioned above. Try it with different watches and you'll see. You can't get everything on any given watch to line up at the same time. I'm not saying there is nothing wrong with the watch. But, given its a Seiko, I'm betting it's as good as it's going to get.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Evinnon said:


> Anyone have 6.5in wrists and can take a picture? The only thing stopping me from ordering online is the fear that is too big for me.


Yes and no, at least not now, I'm at work. This watch isn't even close to being big. Don't worry about it, it will look good.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 10127458
> 
> 
> View attachment 10127466


Cool combo with the red nato, creative choice. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> Cool combo with the red nato, creative choice. Thanks for the photos.


thanks!! one more:









i've always sought a dark red strap and the zulus i was finding weren't quite the 'dark' red i was looking for. strangely it was only available in 20mm which was a partial compromise as more of my oft-worn watches are 22mm, but either way, still digging it.


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Bozzy said:


> My SSC021 on a BFK strap:
> 
> View attachment 9777434


Hi Bozzy, reckon you could throw some more photos up of this strap on your SSC?

I've got a BFK strap too that I always thought would look good with the SSC's and right now I'm on the edge of buying a SSC017, finding out this combo works so well just might tip me over


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

webdiddy said:


> Are there any inexpensive jubilee bracelets with fitting endlinks out there at all?
> 
> Also, what part of the forum are the sale/trade section?


You could use a Seiko Jubilee bracelet by filing the end links down just a bit (2mm reduction). Easy to do with a file, and being careful.

Click "Forum" above for the Sales/Trade section, and scroll all the way down. You'll see it there.

And, I may have an extra Seiko Jubilee for trade, PM me if you are interested.

Lastly, Strapcode makes a SEL Super Oyster for the Solar. FYI


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

How many of you guys have the bezel indicator off? I just got mine today and noticed some of you had the same issue with the bezel misalignment. Is there a way to fix this easily? Also, it seems like there's some play, like the stops when rotated fully counter-clockwise, can easily be nudged out of position clockwise. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

When shoveling snow you need a proper tool watch!


----------



## newschool (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

is there any aftermarket bracelet option for solar chrono with fitted lugs?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

stockae92 said:


> is there any aftermarket bracelet option for solar chrono with fitted lugs?


No


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> is there any aftermarket bracelet option for solar chrono with fitted lugs?


Strapcode makes them.

20mm Endmill 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko Solar Power SSC015, Wetsu


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

stockae92 said:


> is there any aftermarket bracelet option for solar chrono with fitted lugs?


Yobokies does a super oyster as well



















Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

Can I get folks who've owned the SSC017 or its varients comment on the ruggedness. I'm looking for an all-around dive watch that I can severely punish in and out of the water and not have to worry in any condition. Don't want a G-Shock. I was thinking the SSC017, but the Victorinox INOX has me thinking otherwise.


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

MrBacon said:


> Can I get folks who've owned the SSC017 or its varients comment on the ruggedness. I'm looking for an all-around dive watch that I can severely punish in and out of the water and not have to worry in any condition. Don't want a G-Shock. I was thinking the SSC017, but the Victorinox INOX has me thinking otherwise.


This watch will not disappoint you. I have dropped, banged, scraped, dove and it kept ticking. Not to mention survived a toddler. The only thing that will kill this watch is allowing it to discharge entirely and keeping it that way for an extended period. Purchase with confidence.

Sent through excessively clingy millennials using social media.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

thank you sir. Don't know if I like the end links, but at least its available.



hiro1963 said:


> Strapcode makes them.
> 
> 20mm Endmill 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko Solar Power SSC015, Wetsu


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SSC081 solar










SSC031 Solar Pepsi chrono 200m diver with drilled lugs.










On super comfy SNPR Nubuck leather


----------



## Davide (Apr 4, 2006)

Good morning everybody, mine says hello. I got it yesterdas as a present for my 40s. I already love this watch. Reference of the watch is SSC017P1.


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

Thought I'd try my luck with a service center here before canning my dead Pre-X Solar Chrono.

Here is what the movement and capacitor look like once the caseback is removed:










Capacitor is under the white sticker, just a fancy battery with extra appendages which unfortunately the service center did not carry....

... but for some miracle it started right up again after being dead for a good 8 months! Somehow it appears the re-seating improved the connections, giving me time for the replacement capacitor to arrive. Here's to another few years!

Sent through excessively clingy millennials using social media.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

pretty cool, thanks for the "movement" shot


----------



## nbsheeran (Feb 14, 2017)

SSC237 on B&R distressed leather


----------



## superslomo (Mar 10, 2014)

I have an SSC031 as well, and while it just doesn't sit quite right on my wrist (the case thickness, and the strap width just don't work as comfortably for me as my turtle and skx), but it's crazy accurate, I've had it run for months with only a few seconds being off the updated atomic clock. I would wager it's as durable as the other divers, but I'm on the fence about whether I'll keep it permanently. If I don't update the casio pathfinder off the atomic clock, it loses and gains more time than the 

Any watch like it will be slightly less robust than an older SKX or whatnot, because of the additional complications, and the additional buttons required to run them. It is amazingly simple to own and live with, a real set-it-and-forget-it thing. Leave it with a trace of daylight falling on the face even in a relatively dim room, and it'll run longer than you will


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Not quite in the water, but snow is close enough?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## ZAWARUDO (Sep 7, 2016)

do SKX007 bezel/bezel inserts fit? planning to get an SSC0015P1... except I'd like a coin edge bezel attached to it..


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking at a SSC017. Can somebody tell me the difference between the newer prospex models and the older ones? Are there any differences other than the text on the dial? Thanks.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Monster bracelet is the only thing i have that fits, but transforms it for me...


----------



## diver (Nov 4, 2007)

SSC017P1








I love the blue, but wish the chrono minutes sub-dual hand was a brighter color or had some lume. It is nearly invisible except in very bright light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

MrBacon said:


> Can I get folks who've owned the SSC017 or its varients comment on the ruggedness. I'm looking for an all-around dive watch that I can severely punish in and out of the water and not have to worry in any condition. Don't want a G-Shock. I was thinking the SSC017, but the Victorinox INOX has me thinking otherwise.


My SSC021 has been diving in the ocean and freshwater, waterskiing, hiking, mountain biking, and been pushed off the railing on my deck (charging in the sun) to the rocks below, and has kept trucking along. You can see the dent in the bezel around the 8oclock position. I trade between this and the SSC017 during the summer. Love them both!


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Sent from the ❤


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

My Seiko Solar stopped working. I've had it about two years and I wear it about once every two weeks. The chronograph function works. But, the small seconds hand doesn't work and the time function doesn't work. I keep the light on in the bedroom at least an hour a day. Any ideas what might be wrong?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> My Seiko Solar stopped working. I've had it about two years and I wear it about once every two weeks. The chronograph function works. But, the small seconds hand doesn't work and the time function doesn't work. I keep the light on in the bedroom at least an hour a day. Any ideas what might be wrong?


Battery needs solar charging. Stick on a window sill in the direct Sun for many days, up to a week to fully charge it. It needs a good dose of light. Just don't put it on a car dashboard, too hot.

An hour or 2 of indoor light is like pissing thru a straw....it won't get the job done.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Battery needs solar charging. Stick on a window sill in the direct Sun for many days, up to a week to fully charge it. It needs a good dose of light. Just don't put it on a car dashboard, too hot.
> 
> An hour or 2 of indoor light is like pissing thru a straw....it won't get the job done.


Will it damage the watch if I put it outside on a hot day?


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> Will it damage the watch if I put it outside on a hot day?


if temperature of the watch becomes excessive, yes.


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Shawnny said:


> Will it damage the watch if I put it outside on a hot day?


Outside in the open, like on a deck or something? No, it's really unlikely for anything to be damaged. Seiko does sell watches all over the world, including the Middle East.

The problem with leaving your watch (or a dog, child, etc.) in a car is that a car is like an oven. If it's 90 degrees outside, your car will reach 140 degrees in an hour of direct sunlight.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I get so much enjoyment from this bright bezel solar!! Love this one!


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

Well weathered, enjoying a nice morning.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

My SSC015 is still going strong, I wear it exclusively on rubber strap though


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Wearing a Ritchie (cheap amazon 22mm - yes I know it should be 20 but i like the thicker sizing) nato. Took pics to sell it on Craigslist but after putting it back on my wrist, decided to not list it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lr3zroc (Nov 30, 2013)

I love my SSC017 - I love the looks (it's in good/excellent condition) and it's performed flawlessly but am interested in letting it go. I have the original box and OEM band as it's currently on a Nato strap from the natostrapco.com.. I could let it go for $135 (via Paypal) incl. USPS 1st class shipping to CONUS. PM me w/ an email address and I can send pics. Thanks!!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Love this thing










Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Shawnny said:


> My Seiko Solar stopped working. I've had it about two years and I wear it about once every two weeks. The chronograph function works. But, the small seconds hand doesn't work and the time function doesn't work. I keep the light on in the bedroom at least an hour a day. Any ideas what might be wrong?





yankeexpress said:


> Battery needs solar charging. Stick on a window sill in the direct Sun for many days, up to a week to fully charge it. It needs a good dose of light. Just don't put it on a car dashboard, too hot.
> 
> An hour or 2 of indoor light is like pissing thru a straw....it won't get the job done.


I gave it a good charge outside on some days that weren't so hot as to damage it. It never came alive again. I'm kinda bummed about it. I really like this watch.


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

See my previous post. As a last resort, have a repairer open the caseback and re-seat the capacitor. I had the same issue and this is what brought it back to life.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=39172354


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

ThePerfectMovement said:


> See my previous post. As a last resort, have a repairer open the caseback and re-seat the capacitor. I had the same issue and this is what brought it back to life.
> 
> Official Solar Chronograph Diver Thread - Page 125


Thank you, I'll try that.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Shawnny said:


> Thank you, I'll try that.


So, I opened the caseback, it wasn't very tight. I took a small screw driver and pried the battery up a little and set it back down. And, it's still doing the same thing. The chrono function works, but the time function doesn't. I'll try my local watch repair guy.


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

Have him remove it completely and clean all the contact points. Thats what happened in my case.

Sent through excessively clingy millennials using social media.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I set it out in the sun and it seems to be working now. We'll see how long that lasts. Because before it quit completely, it did stop twice and I was able to get it going again.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

ThePerfectMovement said:


> Have him remove it completely and clean all the contact points. Thats what happened in my case.
> 
> Sent through excessively clingy millennials using social media.


Ok, I'll probably have him put a new battery in it. They aren't very expensive.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, now it won't work at all.


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

That's quite a rollercoaster. A new battery is $10 or so if they have it in stock. Funny how it charged, worked, then gave up. Was it exposed to sunlight after it started again? Charging takes time.

Sent through excessively clingy millennials using social media.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

ThePerfectMovement said:


> That's quite a rollercoaster. A new battery is $10 or so if they have it in stock. Funny how it charged, worked, then gave up. Was it exposed to sunlight after it started again? Charging takes time.
> 
> Sent through excessively clingy millennials using social media.


yes, I left it out there for a good three hours.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks like there's a bunch of new models coming out over on SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION

Anyone know when they'll be available?


----------



## Fdblue (Mar 25, 2017)

8man said:


> Looks like there's a bunch of new models coming out over on SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> 
> Anyone know when they'll be available?


Cool! I am digging the SPB053J1 and the SRPB models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

8man said:


> Looks like there's a bunch of new models coming out over on SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> 
> Anyone know when they'll be available?


Some pretty cool color ways coming out!...maybe already out...Thanks for sharing.

When I searched the model #'s, Dutyfreeislandshop.com had all four new colors listed as "New Arrival" but availability was "out of stock".


----------



## Mike Amber (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm new here and I'd like to ask you some questions about my new watch. I' ve already received my Seiko SSC293 (P2). First of all, it is said that it is 10ATM waterproof is that true or anybody tested this? Secondly does it have screw down crown? Because on some pages they say it has this function on others that it doesn't have, in my opinion it doesn't have because I couldn't do it :/ Another thing I would like to know is that this watch has some shake resistance? I'm practicing some sports like street workout, football, running and swimming. I wonder whether these activities may cause some damages to it. I bought it as my 18 birthday present and it's my first watch so I would like to hear some advices about using this watch. Thank you in advance


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, that's a common occurrence at dutyfree island. Never seem to have too much stock on hand. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

I have owned the SSC019 for about 2 years now and just cannot bond with it. I absolutely HATE the stock bracelet (something about a dual finish with the polished center/brushed outer links is like nails on a chalkboard to me) even after taking some Scotchbrite to the polished portion. Finally pulled the trigger on a Strapcode super oyster with curved end links. I hope this is what does the trick and I can finally enjoy the watch. If not, it will be time to boost the thread count and put er up on f29.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> I have owned the SSC019 for about 2 years now and just cannot bond with it. I absolutely HATE the stock bracelet (something about a dual finish with the polished center/brushed outer links is like nails on a chalkboard to me) even after taking some Scotchbrite to the polished portion. Finally pulled the trigger on a Strapcode super oyster with curved end links. I hope this is what does the trick and I can finally enjoy the watch. If not, it will be time to boost the thread count and put er up on f29.


You should like it. Mine came with the crappy rubber strap, and I couldn't stand it. The strapcode is a huge step up. Makes it a brand new watch.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Double post. D'oh!


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Davemro said:


> You should like it. Mine came with the crappy rubber strap, and I couldn't stand it. The strapcode is a huge step up. Makes it a brand new watch.


Thanks for the great pic! At first I thought you had coated your bezel but I see now that it is just the light playing tricks. It's surprising difficult to get *decent* photos of the SSC on an oyster. The strapcode website needs to update their images.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Having fun editing the bezel color.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Nearly 3yrs down the line and I'm still loving it!!










Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Well the new oyster strap makes a world of difference. I am still not a HUGE fan of the case design but the strap makes up for it. I just loves me a nice oyster. It begs the question: could I put an oyster on a turd and still enjoy it because of the strap? As I ponder the previous question, here's the [crappy] obligatory photo.


----------



## Fdblue (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow, the oyster does look nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## ThatotherGuy (May 5, 2016)

Wow, I love the look of this watch! I would buy it right now but I'm a little worried it may be too large for me in business casual dress? Is there a smaller version of this or something similar closer to 40mm?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

still love mine


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

ThatotherGuy said:


> Wow, I love the look of this watch! I would buy it right now but I'm a little worried it may be too large for me in business casual dress? Is there a smaller version of this or something similar closer to 40mm?


Yeah I'd say it's not the right watch for business casual dress. It's a big chunky watch, not really something I wear with a dress shirt

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatotherGuy (May 5, 2016)

dlee525 said:


> ThatotherGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I love the look of this watch! I would buy it right now but I'm a little worried it may be too large for me in business casual dress? Is there a smaller version of this or something similar closer to 40mm?
> ...


I don't mean to derail the thread too much but is there a similar dive style watch that's smaller and solar or kinetic?


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

ThatotherGuy said:


> Wow, I love the look of this watch! I would buy it right now but I'm a little worried it may be too large for me in business casual dress? Is there a smaller version of this or something similar closer to 40mm?


 This is by no means a large watch, even more so by today's standards. Unless you have really tiny wrists, you will be fine. If you want smaller get an SKX-007/009. You lose the chronograph but upgrade to a well known workhorse automatic.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ThatotherGuy said:


> Wow, I love the look of this watch! I would buy it right now but I'm a little worried it may be too large for me in business casual dress? Is there a smaller version of this or something similar closer to 40mm?


You could look at the SBDN015, SBDN017, and SBDN021. They are 38.8mm. You'd lose the chronograph complication, however they are still Solar plus titanium. They are about double the cost of the SSCs. I don't find my SSC237 too big for business casual. My work requires at least business casual sometimes a jacket or suit. I won't hesitate to wear a 40mm+ diver..then again most of my watches are divers and or sports watches. I'm also in the camp that thinks divers look great with suits. It's just personal preference and what you'd be comfortable with. These SSCs are awesome affordable watches. Hope that helps, good luck in your search.


----------



## ThatotherGuy (May 5, 2016)

I just stopped by a local place and tried on an SNE435. I think it's the same case/size as the SSC017? If so, it wasn't too big. Seemed a great size for me actually.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ThatotherGuy said:


> I just stopped by a local place and tried on an SNE435. I think it's the same case/size as the SSC017? If so, it wasn't too big. Seemed a great size for me actually.


Yes I believe the case size is the same. I think the cases are almost identical minus the chronograph pushers. I think the SNE divers are good looking.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I saw somewhere, there will be a version with black bezel ring and green first quarter of the bezel. I don't recall the serial. But it was something like SSC615 - anyone know if this is going to be Japan only or something domestic? I've fallen for it since i saw it 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, I really like this watch on the NATO, very easy to wear. Has become one of my favourite "beaters"









I did have it on a black metal strapcode, but it was just too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason042779 (Oct 30, 2014)

Have too many Seiko divers already, but very tempted to get one of these. The 24-hr sub dial is useless though. If they made a movement with a 12hr chrono counter instead, this would be perfect.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone here has the new ssc613? Pictures please. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

kramnor said:


> Anyone here has the new ssc613? Pictures please. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to google that one to find out what it was. That's a very good looking watch!


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

Tried it at the mall earlier today to see how it wears on my wrist. Cant wait to get mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kramnod (Jan 19, 2015)

SRP 618P1 in Rosegold 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

Guys I have a dilemma. Which one should I go for SSC613 new yellow accents or SSC618 rose gold? TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

kramnor said:


> Guys I have a dilemma. Which one should I go for SSC613 new yellow accents or SSC618 rose gold? TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been looking for an SSC617p1 (coke bezel) myself. Seems like inventory is starting to hit the US finally.


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha (Aug 11, 2017)

That SSC239 looks fabulous. Does anyone know if Seiko will be updating the face to have the new Prosepex logo on it as per the current SSC017?


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

On a cheap Amazon Ritchie nato (22mm, since it's cheap, the only one I can flex to get into the 20mm lugs)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikesprouts (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

We PADI now:


----------



## ilikesprouts (Nov 27, 2017)

Where to buy replacement straps for the SSC solars? Not seen them on Seiya yet.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Ellipsis... said:


> We PADI now:


For the love of god.

EDIT: I like it. It's probably my favorite PADI. I like how the wave pattern is the background/backdrop to the subdials. The wave pattern is just way too much on the Samurai PADI. If I were to get another one of these, it would come down to this or the green/black.

EDIT 2: I want one.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi guys, if you are on the Seiko Passion FB group, you may have seen my post from yesterday. Basically, the bezel is loose, spins a little easily on accident, as some of you probably have experienced as well. I was swimming in the hotel pool, and the bezel rotated. Jogged to a shuttle bus while wearing a sweatshirt, holding my daughter, bezel rotated. That's not really acceptable in my opinion.

Anyways, had some gaskets from the last time I popped the bezel off to fix the bezel not lining up, and had a 0.8 mm thickness that didn't pop on right (seiko's original is 0.7 mm) so I tried it this time, and if pushing with just the right angle, the bezel just pops on, and is noticeably stiffer. Not too stiff, not too loose, just about right! Will keep you guys posted if it ever gets freely loose again, but if you guys have this problem and want a fix, go to the esslinger website and order the 0.8 mm Thickness, 35.00 mm ID Gasket. Good luck!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggleracing (Feb 8, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> I get so much enjoyment from this bright bezel solar!! Love this one!


I have been searching everywhere for this combo. can you tell me what band and where you got it? thanks.!!!


----------



## superbry (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

superbry said:


> Here's mine


there's things about these that don't make sense, but i still like them =)

for instance, i'm just now realizing, black subdial hands? they're near invisible. i still like it! haha.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This is the Seiko SSC237.



jiggleracing said:


> I have been searching everywhere for this combo. can you tell me what band and where you got it? thanks.!!!


IG: th3measure


----------



## jiggleracing (Feb 8, 2018)

I cant seem to find a Seiko SSC237 anywhere online.
I have the ssc021 and would like that jubilee bracelet for it but didn't see a real option for it in this thread. anyone have a suggestion. thanks!!


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

I’ll be joining the club sometime this week as I have a 673P1 coming in! Can’t wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Dup


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Trying to find the SSC017 or SSC617 in the UK from a Seiko AD for £200ish

so far, zero luck 

Any ideas ?


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

Just arrived  Pepsi Prospex branded SSC019P1 









Happy to be part of the club


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


>


wow, what bracelet is that on ?? I am looking for a jubilee to fit mine


----------



## RobFedorafield (Feb 19, 2018)

finally got mine, was going to use it as a replacement to a Citizen promaster I lost, but it wears "bigger" that the other one, so I'm actually going to order a replacment promaster. is there much of a used marked on these guys? I'd hate to loose my shirt, and I don't think returning it to Skywatch is a feasible option, with shipping and all.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Bart.-Jeroen said:


> wow, what bracelet is that on ?? I am looking for a jubilee to fit mine


Sorry for just now responding. This is the jubilee off of the SKX013. It fits without modification to the end links, but the end links do not fit perfectly. There is a small gap from the top of the end links to the bezel where part of the case is exposed. If you're like me and don't mind that, it's a great look for the SSCs.

IG: th3measure


----------



## jiggleracing (Feb 8, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> Sorry for just now responding. This is the jubilee off of the SKX013. It fits without modification to the end links, but the end links do not fit perfectly. There is a small gap from the top of the end links to the bezel where part of the case is exposed. If you're like me and don't mind that, it's a great look for the SSCs.
> 
> IG: th3measure


THANKS!!


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

I picked up this SSC017 dirt cheap locally on FB Marketplace. The crystal is scratched quite a bit, the bezel has some markings, but all functions work and the crowns feel nice and smooth. It came on an ugly blue Z style strap, possibly aftermarket. I crammed an original Seiko Z22 between the 20mm lugs. Someone put "regular" spring bars on it; I need to order "fat" spring bars.

I've grown sick of G-Shocks as beaters for the worst of conditions. This will fill that role nicely, especially for the price.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Pre-Prospex:









guess I'll make my own X:


----------



## zexcrazy (Apr 27, 2018)

How about this combo 😀 Also does anyone know which curved end strap woud fit?


----------



## dlh (Feb 16, 2018)

My new ssc013 is on its way. Is a jubilee too blingy for an SSC013? I have a 20mm jubilee from Strapcode that I might be able to modify to fit the ssc013. (I have some endpieces that I got from Watchgecko that I used to make it fit another Seiko)
But the more I look at the super oyster from Strapcode, listed as fitting an SSC015, the more I think it's a better match. Something about the brushed finish.
Opinions?


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

I got 1 last week after much wanting and waiting

a SSC017 (black n blue)

Sold it on for a £45 profit as I've been spoiled wearing light weight G-shocks and field type watches for over a year now

Plus the SSC is a bit heavy vs other divers for the 120g head only


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

dlh said:


> My new ssc013 is on its way. Is a jubilee too blingy for an SSC013?


I don't know it's it's too blingy or not but I sure think it looks good. Jubilee from the SKX013



















IG: th3measure


----------



## dlh (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes it does!


----------



## dlh (Feb 16, 2018)

Now I'm confused. Is the SSC6 series the same case size as the SSC0.
Strapcode had a bracelet for the SSC015, so should that fit the SSC613P1?
It seems that the 600 series is the same as the SSC0 series, but with the Prospex logo.
Is the case the same on those two?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Jgrink (Sep 7, 2017)

I really like that strap.


----------



## Jgrink (Sep 7, 2017)

Just discovered this thread. Here's my SSC 021 earning its keep.


----------



## Jgrink (Sep 7, 2017)

Just discovered this thread. Here's my SSC 021 earning its keep. 
View attachment 13178593


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

dlh said:


> Now I'm confused. Is the SSC6 series the same case size as the SSC0.


I've never seen the SSC6 series in person, but the cases look the same to me and would bet the Strapcode bracelet would fit either or.

IG: th3measure


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Don’t have a pic yet; just bought a SSC663P1 PADI off ebay.

Really digging the Pepsi bezel and the PADI colors!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey guys, I bought my SSC022 a year or two ago, and I swear they were going for $160 back then. The prices for the solar chrono divers on Amazon are much higher now, $370-700. Anyone know why? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dlee525 said:


> Hey guys, I bought my SSC022 a year or two ago, and I swear they were going for $160 back then. The prices for the solar chrono divers on Amazon are much higher now, $370-700. Anyone know why?


when i got mine it was new years 2014, on rubber strap, I paid ~170 on amazon. it seemed to me the ones on bracelets were always way more expensive; i don't remember but the cheapest i can seem to remember seeing these go on bracelets would be 225-250, but often much more.

(at this point i do wish i had the bracelet... i ended up getting one for a totally different watch that didn't work on the one i meant it to, so i bent the end links a little to work on the Solar.)


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Has anyone found a source for aftermarket replacement bezel inserts?

I like the pepsi verson (SSC019p1), but haven’t had any luck finding a newer model with the Prospex logo. Not that the logo matters per se, but I hesitate to buy an older solar watch. I also like the black dial as opposed to the blue one on the pepsi model, so am thinking about getting a coke or some other newer model and replacing the bezel insert with a pepsi one.

Anyone done a similar mod?

Have emailed yobokies to see if he has anything that will fit, will update with his answer.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

wemedge said:


> Has anyone found a source for aftermarket replacement bezel inserts?
> 
> I like the pepsi verson (SSC019p1), but haven't had any luck finding a newer model with the Prospex logo. Not that the logo matters per se, but I hesitate to buy an older solar watch. I also like the black dial as opposed to the blue one on the pepsi model, so am thinking about getting a coke or some other newer model and replacing the bezel insert with a pepsi one.
> 
> ...


Updating this thread in case anyone is thinking of a similar mod. Yobokies replied- no bezel inserts, unfortunately, but he has the sapphire crystal and custom bracelet for this model.

Still waiting for the coke; even though I haven't received it yet, the color has grown on me.

In the meantime, my PADI arrived. I know many here dislike the 24hr indicator, but I really like it. It was a selling feature for me. All in all, a sweet watch. Have yet to set it, straight from the unboxing and unwrapping. Here it is next to my solar tunas:


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I love these watches. Here is my beater. I have had it ages. Until reading this thread I did not realise it had an AM/PM indicator. Can that be set separately? I hope so because could be a 2nd time zone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Completed my solar chrono diver trio with the pepsi, finally. Got tired of debating with myself on which one to get. These two incoming now (sellers' pics).


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I love these watches. Here is my beater. I have had it ages. Until reading this thread I did not realise it had an AM/PM indicator. Can that be set separately? I hope so because could be a 2nd time zone.


Lack of that is why some people were disappointed with the watch. you'd think it'd be a feature, but it's not. that 24 hour hand is basically useless, it's synced up with the hour/minute hands. =\

lets you know it's AM or PM if somehow you lose track and you are somewhere you can't see outside but, not much else i can think of.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Enjoying my PADI:









Love the Pepsi model.

Alas, not doing so well on that front.

My order for a pepsi chrono was cancelled and refunded on ebay because of the Canada Post strike. Sigh.

And my Coke chrono is stuck in limbo at the Richmond sorting centre (I presume)....normally would have been here a week ago.

Hopefully it will arrive sometime soonish.


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

wemedge said:


> Enjoying my PADI:
> 
> View attachment 13665301
> 
> ...


Good luck to you, fwiw, my ordeal with Richmond facility took a month and a half to arrive so don't lose hope.

Just keep your order claim with the seller within the allotted time limits and just pay them back if the item does come as expected.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

ThePerfectMovement said:


> Good luck to you, fwiw, my ordeal with Richmond facility took a month and a half to arrive so don't lose hope.
> 
> Just keep your order claim with the seller within the allotted time limits and just pay them back if the item does come as expected.


Thanks.

The pepsi order was actually cancelled and recalled by the seller as Canada Post was not accepting packages from Hong Kong. So it was never sent out; seller has the watch and re-listed.

Fingers crossed that the coke makes it ok. Hope no one reads this line out of context. Haha.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

New black series. Lovely.


----------



## Nevadabugle (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

I just picked up an 021 here on WUS for a great price (after a lot of hemming and hawing), and am very pleased with this guy! I'm still reading through this thread, but I have a quick question or 8 for the minds that be.

I've only ever played with autos, is it difficult for the home-gamer to really get into one of these? I like the watch as-is, but am the type of guy that can't leave anything well enough alone.

Has anyone swapped hands on one of these yet? I've got a stash of various hands from some of my other Seiko mods, and the hands that come on these SSC's look exactly like stock SKX007 hands, just in white vs polished, which makes me think it should be an easy swap using either OG Seiko or aftermarket parts. I'm wondering the same about the chrono hands. I'm even considering popping them off and airbrushing a custom color (as I've done before with other diver hands) and reinstalling, but playing with such minuscule parts makes me a bit wary. 

Also, the bezel on my 021 is super solid, almost too much so. It takes a lot of effort to turn. Not chunky or gritty, just very stiff. Is there a way to "loosen" it a bit and get a feel similar to a stock SKX?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

I just replaced the stock rubber strap on my SSC019 with a Strapcode Oyster bracelet. Easy to adjust and a nice fit. Very comfortable and really well made.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This thread needs a bump.










IG: th3measure


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> This thread needs a bump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic! I've been thinking about getting one of these lately. If you don't mind me asking, what size is your wrist?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

jcartw20 said:


> Nice pic! I've been thinking about getting one of these lately. If you don't mind me asking, what size is your wrist?


Thanks! These Seiko solars are great pieces. My wrist is about 6.75".

IG: th3measure


----------



## onkkel (Dec 11, 2019)

Have been into watches for years but haven't noticed this amazing forum until now. Just recently decided to get some nato straps for my Pepsi Solar and stumbled on this thread when looking for inspiration.

Watch bought sometime in 2014 and has been worn on and off since. Just recently really fell in love with it again and it has been my daily for the past few weeks.


----------



## onkkel (Dec 11, 2019)

Received the first nato strap yesterday. Went for a full on Pepsi look with this one similar to what Pjbwatches had way back in post #1214. The blue is a bit too dark at the moment, but hope it will fade a bit through usage.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

natooooosssss


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Reviving this this thread for 2020:

Still enjoying mine-









Also, finally (hopefully) getting the pepsi SSC019. My last attempt was unsuccessful as my purchase got cancelled due the Canadapost mail strike of 2018 and other acquisitions got in the way.

However, made the BIN yesterday on another one. Fingers crossed this makes it across the oceans with no issues!


----------



## X-Robert (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi everyone !
I received the beautiful Seiko SSC019P1 (Pepsi) a month ago which I was able to find on the internet from an official Seiko dealer in Europe. I thought it had been out of production for a long time and, instead, the serial number starts with 98...., that is August 2019 ! It turns out that is it *still in production* ? 
Aside from Singapore, those that can still be found cost from 330 Euro upwards, sometimes over 400 Euro ! So prices doubled compared to several years ago.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Want to thank all who posted mods for their solar chronograph divers, you have inspired me with hope to mod my regular solar divers SNE435 & SNE437 that shares same case size. Jubilee bracelet for the 435 will be on order soon.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

And here it is; at last I have a pepsi:









With the coke and PADI:









My two cents regarding the stock bracelet- I like it. It does need to be de-blinged, as others have done. However, it is feels solid and fits well. Sizing was easy, as long as one is careful not lose the tube in the middle of the links. The dive-extension is nice to have. Now getting some sun before setting the time and date and getting some wrist time.

Watchuseek community is great; am grateful for some "normalcy" during this time. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## ThePerfectMovement (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice collection! The bracelet is fine, just wear it until you get some abrasions, then de bling to your heart’s content. Stay safe out there.


----------



## X-Robert (Mar 23, 2020)

I have read all the 139 pages ( ! ) that concern almost all the customization of the bracelet. Perhaps there is not much else to buy for this SSC on the internet as bezel insert, etc.
Anyhow, my SSC019P1-Pepsi ( produced in August 2019 ) has a solid, well-made bracelet, it fits very well on my wrist, it never bothered me with the lengthening for the diver's suit, I shortened it of a mesh without problems following the indications of this forum. To tell the truth, this original Seiko stainless steel bracelet does not disfigure even near my Rolex Submariner . . . . So I don't see having to buy anything else at the moment. 
As I said, the price has almost doubled here (Europe) and, given the present higher price than in the past (perhaps because is it out of production ?), I could see some other slight flaws (at the moment).


----------



## X-Robert (Mar 23, 2020)

@wemedge: since you recently bought the SSC019-Pepsi, can you look at the first two numbers of the 'serial number' written on the case to say what is the production date? I ask you this because I'm trying to figure out if, somewhere, this model is still in production or not.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

X-Robert said:


> @wemedge: since you recently bought the SSC019-Pepsi, can you look at the first two numbers of the 'serial number' written on the case to say what is the production date? I ask you this because I'm trying to figure out if, somewhere, this model is still in production or not.


Mine starts with "9D". My coke variant starts with "78", so I don't know what the D means...


----------



## X-Robert (Mar 23, 2020)

wemedge said:


> Mine starts with "9D". My coke variant starts with "78", so I don't know what the D means...


*78* = August 2017 while *9D* = December 2019 ( it's fresh from production ! so, with more performing internal capacitor ).
The date of your Pepsi makes it clear that this watch is still in production even if I don't see it in the Seiko catalog 2019. . . . who knows in which Country (?). Is there anyone who has the serial number starting with *0 . . . . .* (= 2020) ?


----------



## X-Robert (Mar 23, 2020)

I would like to know who bought the watch several years ago if it still works well and above all if the bezel, not being ceramic, has many scratch, ecc. or not.


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, it's not a solar one but I thought it still fit's here:


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, it's not a solar one but I thought it still fit's here: 
View attachment 14986941


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

X-Robert said:


> I would like to know who bought the watch several years ago if it still works well and above all if the bezel, not being ceramic, has many scratch, ecc. or not.


Here is my SSC021 from 06-2014. Still going strong on the original battery and keeping perfect time.

There is one scratch on the bezel insert between the lume pip and the first marker. That was from kayaking in the Belgium Ardennes.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I have one of these that I’d like to get fixed. And, I’d like to support a good independent guy, as opposed to sending it to Seiko. Does anyone know who I could send it to in the USA?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Shawnny said:


> I have one of these that I'd like to get fixed. And, I'd like to support a good independent guy, as opposed to sending it to Seiko. Does anyone know who I could send it to in the USA?


Contact Total Watch Repair in Encino,CA (LA suburb). They have worked on a few Citizen solar watches for me in past, always fair price, and provide full quote before any work is started. Only downside is $15 for insured shipping each way, heck it's only money, and we can't take it with us.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

RJMonterey said:


> Contact Total Watch Repair in Encino,CA (LA suburb). They have worked on a few Citizen solar watches for me in past, always fair price, and provide full quote before any work is started. Only downside is $15 for insured shipping each way, heck it's only money, and we can't take it with us.


Thank you for that!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## X-Robert (Mar 23, 2020)

I measured the accuracy of my Seikoi SSC019P1 Pepsi. Compared to the time of the atomic clock in the last month of April it is only + 8 seconds / month . It is very accurate, isn't it ? ;-) Have you also measured yours ?


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

I regret never having gotten one of these...totally forgot about them.


----------



## X-Robert (Mar 23, 2020)

Seiko SSC019P1-Pepsi: even in May only + 8 seconds compared to the atomic clock. I'm satisfied !


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

I have the SSC663 (pepsi), made in 2017, and in the 2 months i've owned it, it has gained about 2 seconds. I'm really impressed by seiko's quality in these watches, from the case to the movement. Amazing value for money!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

variety of rubber straps

brown Tropic









blue Scurfa strap









Bonetto 300D









(in case anyone is into the BC 300D, but wanted more color selection than black/blue/orange, CHRONOWORLD (in Japan) stocks 6 total colors of these straps (olive red and grey are the rare ones). i've always wanted a grey one and randomly discovered this place stocks the grey. i've been trying it on all my 20mm watches lol)


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

I just wish the prices on the Seiko SSC solar Divers had not gone insane.


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Pre-Prospex SSC019 on the bracelet from my Gen1 Monster.


----------



## miki_8 (Mar 1, 2016)

Is there any photo os Solar Chronograph and super engineer strap?


----------



## Jeffrey Lim (Nov 30, 2015)

Can someone kind enough please explain to me why did the solar chronographs increase so much in value recently? I remember buying my seiko ssc015p1 about 6-7 years ago and it only costs a couple of hundreds but now its almost twice the price? Not complaining though but just curious


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

supply and demand ? The SNE solar divers also went way up if you can find one for sale.


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

Maybe time to sell!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Still enjoying my Seiko SSC017 solar chronograph diver after several years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## holly1272 (Nov 8, 2011)

Bought this one recently for SGD80 (USD60) here in Singapore. The watch was quite beaten up with a scratched crystal, stuck pushers, missing insert, bracelet close to trash with glued in pins and a dead capacitor.
After some TLC (polishing), new CT sapphire, ceramic insert and a new capacitor the watch looks quite ok I think. As usual for the costs I could get a nice used one, but it was worth the fun&#8230;.


----------



## dosnglenn (Dec 21, 2015)

SSC015P1 on an MM300 strap.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Sep 19, 2011)

deleted


----------

